# Welsangler in Freiburg zu Hause von Polizei durchsucht. Verdacht auf C&R



## rheinfischer70 (8. März 2019)

Hören die Nachrichten nie auf. Wird gerade im Wallerforum diskutiert.

Ein ziemlich bekannter Wallerangler wird wie ein Schwerverbrecher zu Hause wegen dem Verdacht auf Releasen von Fischen/ Welsen durchsucht. Angelgeräte und Datenträger wurden beschlagnahmt. Irre.
Vielleicht kann Kolja helfen?

https://www.facebook.com/100001885189162/posts/2545493732190108?sfns=mo


----------



## Taxidermist (8. März 2019)

xxx


----------



## Pokolyt (9. März 2019)

Das ist die eine Seite (Angler) im Video.
Ich würde gerne die andere Seite (Polizei oder PETA) auch dazu hören (lesen).


----------



## zokker (9. März 2019)

Entweder ist das alles Fake, oder es liegen noch andere Verdachtsmomente vor. Kein Richter gibt eine Durchsuchung frei wegen C&R.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (9. März 2019)

zokker schrieb:


> Entweder ist das alles Fake, oder es liegen noch andere Verdachtsmomente vor. Kein Richter gibt eine Durchsuchung frei wegen C&R.



Ich glaube, da liegst du falsch. Das Thema wird ja auch in anderen Foren diskutiert und ich habe gestern mit Leuten "aus der Szene" gesprochen. Es geht hier tatsächlich ausschließlich um Verstösse gegen das Tierschutzgesetz. Da sitzen offensichtlich PETA zugeneigte Personen in entsprechenden Positionen des Justizapparats. In der Szene herrscht helle Aufregung und man wird Deutschland wohl noch stärker als eh schon den Rücken kehren (müssen).

Der betreffende Angler fischt ja fast ausschließlich im Ausland, hat aber angeblich kürzlich Filmaufnahmen/Bilder in Deutschland gemacht. Diese zu finden und ihn darauf festzunageln scheint das Ziel zu sein. 

Ich bin gespannt, wie das auch politisch weitergeht. Die Verhältnismäßigkeit scheint wir hier arg überschritten.


----------



## Grünknochen (9. März 2019)

Was heisst hier ''Verstöße gegen das Tierschutzgesetz''? § 17 TSG ist ein Straftatbestand! Also kommen Maßnahmen nach §§ 102 ff StPO grundsätzlich in Betracht.
Im vorliegenden Fall gibt es einen Durchsuchungsbeschluss des zuständigen Amtsgerichtes. Wer den nicht gelesen hat, sollte sich jeder Spekulation enthalten. M.a.W.: Die Diskussionen in den einschlägigen Foren befinden sich jenseits von Ahnung komplett im luftleeren Raum. Der betroffene Angler soll sich nen Rechtsanwalt nehmen und Ende im Gelände.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (9. März 2019)

Grünknochen schrieb:


> Was heisst hier ''Verstöße gegen das Tierschutzgesetz''. § 17 TSG ist ein Straftatbestand! Also kommen Maßnahmen nach §§ 102 ff StPO grundsätzlich in Betracht.
> Im vorliegenden Fall gibt es einen Durchsuchungsbeschluss des zuständigen Amtsgerichtes. Wer den nicht gelesen hat, sollte sich jeder Spekulation enthalten. M.a.W.: Die Diskussionen in den einschlägigen Foren befinden sich jenseits von Ahnung komplett im luftleeren Raum. Der betroffenen Angler soll sich nen Rechtsanwalt nehmen und Ende im Gelände.



Grundsätzlich kommt immer viel in Betracht, die Frage ist letztendlich, in welcher Gesellschaft wir leben wollen. Ich finde es regelrecht gut, wenn solche Extremistenaktionen, hier seitens der Justiz, bekannt werden. Das bringt Dinge auf den Punkt und notwendige Diskussionen voran. Die nächsten Wahlen kommen bestimmt und ich kenne Parteien, die solches Material dankend in ihre Argumentation einbauen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (9. März 2019)

Ich habe das Video auch gesehen . Wer so emotional aufgeladen ist und gegen den ein Ermittlungsverfahren läuft, sollte besser einfach mal in sich kehren.
Die ermittelnden Personen werden das Video sicher auch unter die Nase gerieben bekommen und dann sitzt dort jemand , der verkündet, "das müssen die mir erst mal beweisen".

Das bei polizeilichen Maßnahmen nicht immer alles korrekt läuft ist nichts Neues,  muss er sich gegen wehren, oder auch nicht. Mehr als ein Sturm im Wasserglas kommt dabei eh nicht rum, kostet aber ewig Nerven.

Zu den Anzeigenden  braucht ich nichts mehr schreiben, da ist längst alles gesagt.

@Naturliebhaber hier kannst du dich freuen, wenn das Fehlverhalten der Polizei aufgegriffen wird und im nächsten Moment beschwert man sich, wenn unsere Justiz nicht durchgreift


----------



## Grünknochen (9. März 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich kommt immer viel in Betracht, die Frage ist letztendlich, in welcher Gesellschaft wir leben wollen. Ich finde es regelrecht gut, wenn solche Extremistenaktionen, hier seitens der Justiz, bekannt werden. Das bringt Dinge auf den Punkt und notwendige Diskussionen voran. Die nächsten Wahlen kommen bestimmt und ich kenne Parteien, die solches Material dankend in ihre Argumentation einbauen.



Wieso Extremistenaktion der Justiz? Es geht schlicht und einfach um die Anwendung geltenden Rechtes. Und wenn man hiermit nicht einverstanden ist, gibt es Rechtsmittel. Rechtsstaat nennt man das. Wie gesagt, ohne Kenntnis des konkreten Sachverhaltes ist alles Sprechblase...
Dass bestimmte Parteien auf simpelster Botschaftsebene auch ein solches Thema immer wieder gerne aufgreifen, um ''das Volk'' für sich zu gewinnen, ist allgemein bekannt und tägliche Realität.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (9. März 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> @Naturliebhaber hier kannst du dich freuen, wenn das Fehlverhalten der Polizei aufgegriffen wird und im nächsten Moment beschwert man sich, wenn unsere Justiz nicht durchgreift



Wir reden hier von "Tatbeständen", die in benachbarten EU-Ländern teils gesetzlich vorgeschrieben sind. Wir reden vom Umgang mit Fischen. Wir reden von Sachverhalten (C&R, Fangfotos), die beim Angeln Gang und Gäbe sind. Welches Durchgreifen der Justiz ist hier angebracht?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (9. März 2019)

Grünknochen schrieb:


> Wieso Extremistenaktion der Justiz?



Kannst du dir eine Hausdurchsuchung im vorliegenden Umfang vorstellen, wenn jemand seinen Nachbarn wegen vermeintlichem Aufstellens einer Maulwurfsfalle anzeigt? Die BILD wäre binnen Stunden vor Ort.

Auf dieser Ebene bewegen wir uns hier. Jemand hat Fische zum Spaß gefangen. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Rechtfertigt dies das Vorgehen? Es geht um Religionskampf gegen C&R.


----------



## Grünknochen (9. März 2019)

Nein, geht es nicht. Es geht um den Straftatbestand des § 17 TSG. Mit Religion hat das beim ''besten'' Willen nichts zu tun.
im Übrigen beteilige ich mich nicht an Spekulationen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. März 2019)

Es ist schon ein gewaltiger Unterschied ob P€TA empört kreischt oder ein Staatsanwalt sein Machtmonopol missbraucht und gegen jemanden, der Fische wieder schwimmen lässt(es ist anscheinend niemand zu Schaden gekommen), vorgeht wie gegen einen Mafiaboss!

Das ist die Tatsache die mein Gerechtigsempfinden weitaus mehr stört als ein Fisch der am Leben gelassen wird!

Hätte man ihm eine Vorladung geschickt und sich seine Videos/Bilder angeschaut, hätte man genügend "Beweise" um ihn damit zu konfrontieren.

Hausdurchsuchung wegen so nem Quatsch geht gar nicht!!!

Da muss man bei dem Staatsanwalt ideologische Nähe zu P€TA vermuten. Sonst hätte dieser öffentlichkeitswirksame Einschüchterungsversuch niemals stattfinden dürfen!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (9. März 2019)

Grünknochen hat natürlich aus (juristischer) Sicht zu 100% recht. Als Bürger in einem Rechtsstaat halte ich die Aktion allerdings auch für völlig übertrieben und sehe im Vergleich zu anderen Straftaten in diesem Land keine Verhältnismäßigkeit mehr gegeben. So ist es für mich unerklärlich, dass bei einem Fisch und beim Tierschutz von Menschen alleine schon zwischen gewerblich (Fischerei) und Hobby (Angeln) unterschieden wird- gleiches Lebewesen, jedoch eine unterschiedliche Beurteilung von Schmerz und Leid. Auf der einen Seite millionenfach mit Füssen getreten und in Netzen zerquetscht - inkl. Beifang von Seehunden, Robben etc. - und alles im Sinne der Berufsausübung legal, auf der anderen Seite eine Straftat. Gleiches gilt beim Aussetzen des Tierschutzes bei religiösem Hintergrund. Mir ist völlig klar, dass es bei der Fischerei nicht anders geht, jedoch ist das alles nicht mit meinem Verstand zu begreifen. Das ist kein Angriff auf die Fischerei (jeder weiß wohl, dass ich zur Fischerei positiv stehe!), sondern die unterschiedliche Beurteilung (und Verutreilung) bei Straftaten und der Ermessensspielraum bei der Strafverfolgung lässt mich mittlerweile fast täglich an unserem System zweifeln. Ich mag kaum noch die Zeitung durchblättern.

Beim G20 Gipfel in Hamburg wurde die Polizei wegen angeblicher übermässiger Härte von bestimmten Gruppen angeprangert und man wollte die Terroristen schützen, die eine Stadt ins Chaos gestürzt und unseren Rechtsstaat angegriffen haben- und hier geht es um einen Fisch! Soll ich noch weiter ausholen? Vergewaltigungen, Totschlag, Mord? Du kannst mit 3 Promille einen Menschen totrasen und erhältst am Ende die gleiche Strafe wie bei C&R? Na herzlichen Glückwunsch lieber Rechtsstaat....

Ich bin natürlich für einen Rechtsstaat und für die Strafverfolgung, jedoch läuft teilweise halt die Verhältnismäßigkeit meinem Anschein nach völlig aus dem Ruder! Aber ich bin auch nur Laie und manchen Menschen fehlt vor Gericht auch einfach nur die schwere Kindheit. Vor Gericht und auf hoher See, der liebe Gott und so...

Auf der anderen Seite müssen wir Angler uns aber auch wirklich die Frage gefallen lassen, ob uns solche Videos voranbringen? Ja, der Markt ist (anscheinend) vorhanden, doch wie bei allem im täglichen Leben sollte ich mir Gedanken machen, ob ich mit mit meinem Handeln unter Umständen Probleme bekommen könnte. Ich denke in der heutigen Zeit sollte sich jeder bewusst sein, dass manche Organisationen genau diese Aufnahmen suchen und aktiv werden. C&R ist  dünnes Eis wie Kolja ja mehrfach ausführlich dargestellt hat. Nicht das Zurücksetzen als solches, aber z.B. mit Fotos und Videos kann es halt in den Bereich der Straftat gehen. So muss man dann mit den Folgen leben, auch wenn ich hoffe, dass Vitali hier mit einem blauen Auge davon kommt.

Ich denke der Markt in Deutschland wird sich ändern und jeder sollte seinen Youtube- Kanal maö überprüfen. Alle Videos die wir für das Meeresangeln gedreht haben, zeigen keinen Fisch nach dem Fang oder erst wieder gekehlt. Einfach um die im Video Mitwirkenden vor (wenn auch ungerechtfertigten) Anzeigen zu schützen.

Ich denke wir sprüen hier aktuell zudem einfach nur die Folgen der jahrelangen Duldung der Aktivitäten von PETA durch wegsehen und aussitzen der Angelvertreter. Hätte man sich vor Jahren diesem Thema ernsthaft angenommen und sich zur Wehr gesetzt, hätte sich diese Organisation eventuell auf eine andere Gruppe eingeschossen. Ist natürlich Spekulation, aber ignorieren hilft nicht, sondern nur zur Wehr setzen. Sei es gegen PETA oder NABU- mit denen kannst Du kuscheln, aber sobald Du denen den Rücken zudrehst, hast Du das Messer im selbigen. Deshalb bin ich immer wieder gegen einen Kuschelkurs mit Schützern. Die wollen ihre Ziele erreichen und kennen keine Freunde, höchstens um die eigenen Ziele durchzusetzen.


----------



## fishhawk (9. März 2019)

Hallo,

wenn die geschilderten Dinge so passiert sind, kann man wirklich vom Glauben abfallen.

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, gab es ja nur einen vagen Verdacht, keine Beweismittel. 
Um die eventuell vorhandenen Beweismittel zu sichern sollen dann mehrere Polizei-Teams an verschiedenen Einsatzorten angerückt sein um nicht nur die EDV des Beschuldigten sondern auch die ihm nahestehender Personen zu beschlagnahmen. Wenn sich das wirklich so zugetragen hat, kann wirklich nur an der Verhältnismäßigkeit der Maßnahmen zweifeln.

Anderswo warten Fischereiaufseher oft vergeblich auf Polizeiunterstützung um gegen Fischwilderer vorzugehen, was ja eine Straftat nach StGB darstellt.

Ich hoffe das ganze verläuft für den Angler genauso im Sande, wie die Masse der übrigen Anzeigen, also mit einer Verfahrenseinstellung.

Vielleicht gibt es ja auch mal ein Statement der Freiburger Justiz, warum man soviel Zeit und Manpower für die Ermittlungen für notwendig hielt.


----------



## Nemo (9. März 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Es ist schon ein gewaltiger Unterschied ob P€TA empört kreischt oder ein Staatsanwalt sein Machtmonopol missbraucht und gegen jemanden der Fische wieder schwimmen lässt(es ist anscheinend niemand zu Schaden gekommen) vorgeht wie gegen einen Mafiaboss!
> 
> Das ist die Tatsache die mein Gerechtigsempfinden weitaus mehr stört als ein Fisch der am Leben gelassen wird!
> 
> ...


Da stimme ich Dir vollkommen zu. Ich hab jetzt von Gesetzen nicht soo viel Ahnung, aber wenn das hier stimmt (bei anwalt.de gefunden):
*"Die Maßnahme kann unverhältnismäßig sein, wenn die Schwere des Delikts sehr geringfügig ist, wenn der Beweis auch mit anderen Beweismitteln zu führen ist oder wenn der Eingriff den Betroffenen so schwer belastet, dass zum Beispiel seine Existenzgrundlage in Frage gestellt wird."*

dann halte ich es auch für sehr fragwürdig, dass das verhältnismäßig sein soll.
1. Schwere des Delikts? In anderen Ländern und auch hier in Schonzeiten etc. MÜSSEN Fische zurückgesetzt werden
2. Das Beweismittel (Video) liegt bereits vor.

Nach meinem laienhaften Verständnis ist die Durchsuchung damit höchst unverhältnismäßig.


----------



## fishhawk (9. März 2019)

Hallo,



> Das Beweismittel (Video) liegt bereits vor.



Wer sagt das?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (9. März 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wir reden hier von "Tatbeständen", die in benachbarten EU-Ländern teils gesetzlich vorgeschrieben sind. Wir reden vom Umgang mit Fischen. Wir reden von Sachverhalten (C&R, Fangfotos), die beim Angeln Gang und Gäbe sind. Welches Durchgreifen der Justiz ist hier angebracht?


Er lebt in Deutschland und unterliegt dem deutschen Recht. Er zeigt Handlungen, die in Deutschland bekanntermaßen regelmäßig einer juristischen Überprüfung unterzogen werden. 

Da braucht man sich nicht zu wundern, wenn man in den Fokus Gerät.   

Wenn man dem abhelfen möchte, muss man die Rechtsprechung anpassen,  da hilft es nichtmal, wenn es PETA nicht gäbe, denn die Anzeige kann auch ein einzelner Querulant stellen. Und da es ja funktioniert,  wird es vermutlich auch Leute geben,  die es tun.


----------



## Grünknochen (9. März 2019)

Woher weisst Du, dass hier ein Machtmonopol missbraucht wurde?
Immer wieder das gleiche Spiel. Man kennt weder den konkreten Sachverhalt, noch hat man Ahnung von der rechtlichen Materie. Um so lauter aber posaunt man ne Meinung zu den ganz großen Zusammenhängen raus.


----------



## fishhawk (9. März 2019)

Hallo,



> Er lebt in Deutschland und unterliegt dem deutschen Recht. Er zeigt Handlungen, die in Deutschland bekanntermaßen regelmäßig einer juristischen Überprüfung unterzogen werden.



Aber nur wenn sie im Geltungsbereich des deutschen Rechts erfolgt sind.

Wenn er sich in Frankreich an die Regeln hält, kann er dafür in D nicht bestraft werden.

Dass PETA das egal ist, hat ja der Fall Sally gezeigt.

Ob es wirklich Beweismaterial für einen Verstoß in D gibt, versucht die Justiz scheinbar gerade zu ermitteln.
Und scheinbar setzt sie dabei erstaunlich viele Beamte und Arbeitszeit ein.

Fischereiaufseher, die um Polizeiunterstützung wegen Fischwilderei bitten, machen da oft ganz andere Erfahrungen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. März 2019)

Grünknochen schrieb:


> Woher weisst Du, dass hier ein Machtmonopol missbraucht wurde?




Ist doch offensichtlich!

Wenn jemand behandelt wird ein Schwerverbrecher obwohl es nichtmal einen Geschädigten gibt, ist diese Vorgehen absolut überzogen!

Fischerbandit hat das auch gut ausgeführt:



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Beim G20 Gipfel in Hamburg wurde die Polizei wegen angeblicher übermässiger Härte von bestimmten Gruppen angeprangert und man wollte die Terroristen schützen, die eine Stadt ins Chaos gestürzt und unseren Rechtsstaat angegriffen haben- und hier geht es um einen Fisch! Soll ich noch weiter ausholen? Vergewaltigungen, Totschlag, Mord? Du kannst mit 3 Promille einen Menschen totrasen und erhältst am Ende die gleiche Strafe wie bei C&R? Na herzlichen Glückwunsch lieber Rechtsstaat....




Aber jeder der mal unverschuldet in die Mühlen der Justiz geraten ist, wird mir zustimmen wenn ich sage dass m.M.n. es schon lange nicht mehr um Gerechtigkeit geht, sondern nur darum möglich ständig einen "Schuldigen" für irgendwas zu möglichst hohen Geldstrafen zu verurteilen, damit das Justizsystem wirtschaftlich arbeitet!

Immerhin verdienen die ganzen Beamten ja überdurchschittlich gut.


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. März 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Fischereiaufseher, die um Polizeiunterstützung wegen Fischwilderei bitten, machen da oft ganz andere Erfahrungen.



Die Fischereiaufseher sollten am Telefon sagen: "Wir sind von P€TA." Dann kommt vmtl. gleich ein SEK -jedenfalls wenn man gleich den "richtigen" Staatsanwalt anruft.


----------



## Nemo (9. März 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Wer sagt das?


Hatte ich so verstanden. Wäre auch logisch, auf was sollen sonst die Ermittlungen basieren? Wenn es auf Hörensagen basieren würde, wäre das noch schlimmer. 

Wenn man sich vorstellt, was für ein Aufwand hier betrieben wurde und gleichzeitig keine Ressourcen da sind, um tausende Hinweise auf Kriegsverbrecher zu bearbeiten, da fragt man sich wirklich, was hier falsch läuft.


----------



## Grünknochen (9. März 2019)

Jedem seine Sandkastenmeinung. Gegen Populismus ist kein Kraut gewachsen...


----------



## fishhawk (9. März 2019)

Hallo,



> Hatte ich so verstanden. Wäre auch logisch, auf was sollen sonst die Ermittlungen basieren? Wenn es auf Hörensagen basieren würde, wäre das noch schlimmer.



Verstehe ich ganz anders. Wenn die Justiz das Video schon hätte, wozu denn dann der ganze Aufwand?

Vielleicht kann da jemand Klarheit schaffen.



> Immerhin verdienen die ganzen Beamten ja überdurchschittlich gut.



Ob Streifenpolizisten im Verhältnis zu ihrer Arbeit wirklich überdurchschnittlich bezahlt werden kann man unterschiedlich sehen.

Wäre vielleicht ein Tipp für die Aufseher. Die Polizei nicht wegen §293 StGB zu rufen, sondern wegen §17 TSCHG um die Chancen zu erhöhen, dass auch jemand käme.


----------



## Pokolyt (9. März 2019)

Pokolyt schrieb:


> Das ist die eine Seite (Angler) im Video.
> Ich würde gerne die andere Seite (Polizei oder PETA) auch dazu hören (lesen).





Grünknochen schrieb:


> Woher weisst Du, dass hier ein Machtmonopol missbraucht wurde?
> Immer wieder das gleiche Spiel. Man kennt weder den konkreten Sachverhalt, noch hat man Ahnung von der rechtlichen Materie. Um so lauter aber posaunt man ne Meinung zu den ganz großen Zusammenhängen raus.



Ich gebe da Grünknochen vollkommen recht. Daher auch mein Kommentar (siehe oben) Beitrag 3.
Ist hier irgend ein_* "Wissen"*_ von jemanden vorhanden? Neeeeeee. Nur Vermutungen und Annahmen, die sich auf die Aussagen im Video aufbauen. Und das ist noch einseitig.


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. März 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Ob Streifenpolizisten im Verhältnis zu ihrer Arbeit wirklich überdurchschnittlich bezahlt werden kann man unterschiedlich sehen.



Die sind nur die Laufburschen.
Die Verdiener sind die die Aktionen anordnen und Urteile sprechen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. März 2019)

Pokolyt schrieb:


> Ich gebe da Grünknochen vollkommen recht. Daher auch mein Kommentar (siehe oben) Beitrag 3.
> Ist hier irgend ein_* "Wissen"*_ von jemanden vorhanden? Neeeeeee. Nur Vermutungen und Annahmen, die sich auf die Aussagen im Video aufbauen. Und das ist noch einseitig.




Was musst du denn wissen?

Jemand wurde wegen C&R angeklagt und obwohl niemand geschädigt wurde - im Gegensatz zu tatsächlichen Verbrechen gegen Leben und Gesundheit - wurden er und seine Angehörigen behandelt wie Schwerbrecher.

Das ist der Skandal! Vollkommen unabhängig davon, wie die Sache letztendlich ausgeht.

HIer wurden nur Fische wieder schwimmen gelassen und leben noch!
Da ist die Unverhältnismäßigkeit doch mehr als offensichtlich!


----------



## Nemo (9. März 2019)

Grünknochen schrieb:


> Jedem seine Sandkastenmeinung. Gegen Populismus ist kein Kraut gewachsen...


Da ist sie ja, die Populismuskeule, die immer kommt, wenn die Argumente ausgehen aber die Starrköpfigkeit zu groß ist, um über den eigenen Tellerrand hinaus zu blicken.

Noch ein Hinweis: Es geht nicht darum, ob C&R ok ist oder nicht, sondern um die Verhältnismäßigkeit einer Wohnungsdurchsuchung in einem konkreten Fall.


----------



## Grünknochen (9. März 2019)

Die Du mit Sicherheit bestens beurteilen kannst...


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. März 2019)

_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> Da ist sie ja, die Populismuskeule, die immer kommt, wenn die Argumente ausgehen aber die Starrköpfigkeit zu groß ist, um über den eigenen Tellerrand hinaus zu blicken.



Genau!
Dafür gibt es vmtl. sogar bezahlte Forentrolle:

https://www.neopresse.com/gesellschaft/bezahlte-forentrolle-die-tastaturkrieger-der-regierung/


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (9. März 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Genau!
> Dafür gibt es vmtl. sogar bezahlte Forentrolle:
> 
> https://www.neopresse.com/gesellschaft/bezahlte-forentrolle-die-tastaturkrieger-der-regierung/



Das ist doch deine Stellenbeschreibung


----------



## fishhawk (9. März 2019)

Hallo,



> Noch ein Hinweis: Es geht nicht darum, ob C&R ok ist oder nicht, sondern um die Verhältnismäßigkeit einer Wohnungsdurchsuchung in einem konkreten Fall.



Also wenn die Schilderungen im Video zutreffen, dann wurden zeitgleich mehrere Wohnungen und Abstellräume durchsucht und PCs, Handys, Tablets und Datenträger mehrerer Personen beschlagnahmt, nicht nur die des Beschuldigten.

Ob das nun der Verhältnismäßigkeit entspricht, kann man als Laie nicht beurteilen.

Wundern kann man sich aber.

Aber wie Pokolyt schon amerkte, ohne die Sachlage genau zu kennen, wird eine Beurteilung schwierig sein.

Ich hoffe, dass da noch etwas mehr Licht in die Sache kommt.


----------



## Grünknochen (9. März 2019)

Schlichtheit kennt keine Grenzen...

Nochmals in ganz einfach:
1) Durchsuchungsbeschluss des AG Freiburg als Grundlage
2) juristische Kompetenz, im Zweifel Befähigung zum Richteramt

Meinung und Beurteilung sind halt zwei Paar verschiedene Schuhe. Machste nix. Im Übrigen hilft es wenig, über den Tellerrand zu schauen, wenn der Teller so groß ist wie ne Untertasse.


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. März 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Das ist doch deine Stellenbeschreibung



Fühltest du dich angesprochen? 
Getroffene Hunde bellen. Kennste bestimmt ne?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (9. März 2019)

Nee ich sehe das eher als Bildungsauftrag. Was meinst du, warum ich nach mv gezogen bin, ich liebe die Herausforderung.


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. März 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Nee ich sehe das eher als Bildungsauftrag.




Spricht nix dagegen.

Bildung schadet dir sicher nicht. 

Jetzt sind wir wieder bei deinen Stärken....Trööt verwässern und vollspamen bis er geschlossen wird oder niemanden mehr interessiert.


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. März 2019)

Was ist und warum *nachweislich* geschehen?


----------



## Pokolyt (9. März 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Was musst du denn wissen?
> 
> Jemand wurde wegen C&R angeklagt und obwohl niemand geschädigt wurde - im Gegensatz zu tatsächlichen Verbrechen gegen Leben und Gesundheit - wurden er und seine Angehörigen behandelt wie Schwerbrecher.
> 
> ...



Das weist du doch alles gar nicht. Das entnimmst du doch nur seinen Erzählungen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. März 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Was *nachweislich* geschehen?



Nachweislich sind mehrere Leute behandelt worden wie Schwerverbecher weil P€TA ne Vermutung zur Anzeige gebracht hat!


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. März 2019)

Pokolyt schrieb:


> Das weist du doch alles gar nicht. Das entnimmst du doch nur seinen Erzählungen.




Hast du etwa gedacht dir schickt jemand einen Brief und informiert dich???


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (9. März 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Spricht nix dagegen.
> 
> Bildung schadet dir sicher nicht.
> 
> Jetzt sind wir wieder bei deinen Stärken....Trööt verwässern und vollspamen bis er geschlossen wird oder niemanden mehr interessiert.


Na dein Kampf um die Deutungshoheit ist _(Edit Mod: gelöscht: bitte bei dieser Sache bleiben, danke) _gespickt mit zweifelhaften Quellen.

Der Nachweis ist jetzt schon erbracht, wenn einer seine Sichtweise schildert?


----------



## Pokolyt (9. März 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nachweislich sind mehrere Leute behandelt worden wie Schwerverbecher weil P€TA ne Vermutung zur Anzeige gebracht hat!



Wo ist der Nachweis?
Die Erzählungen auf dem Video?
Wenn das ein Nachweis ist, dann gute Nacht.


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. März 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Na dein Kampf um die Deutungshoheit ist wie immer gespickt mit zweifelhaften Quellen.



Wieder voll am Thema vorbei aber beleg doch deine Ausage einfach mal. Was ist "zweifelhaft"?


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. März 2019)

Pokolyt schrieb:


> Wenn das ein Nachweis ist, dann gute Nacht.



Ja schlaf gut(weiter)!


----------



## Pokolyt (9. März 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hast du etwa gedacht dir schickt jemand einen Brief und informiert dich???



Glaubwürdiger würde es für mich werden, wenn von einer neutralen Stelle ein Bericht käme.


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. März 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nachweislich sind mehrere Leute behandelt worden wie Schwerverbecher weil P€TA ne Vermutung zur Anzeige gebracht hat!



Woher hast du dieses Wissen?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (9. März 2019)

Grünknochen schrieb:


> Jedem seine Sandkastenmeinung. Gegen Populismus ist kein Kraut gewachsen...



_(Edit Mod: Gelöscht)_ Frage doch mal den Sohn, wie er sich fühlt. Wie die Nachbarn reagieren? Hast du überhaupt verstanden, wann ein Richter den Durchsuchungsbefehl normalerweise durchsetzt? Der Beschuldigte hat wohl mit Sprengstoff gefischt. ......


----------



## Pokolyt (9. März 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja schlaf gut(weiter)!


Kindergartenspruch.


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. März 2019)

Pokolyt schrieb:


> Glaubwürdiger würde es für mich werden, wenn von einer neutralen Stelle ein Bericht käme.




Es gibt doch keine "neutrale" Quelle.

HIer ein paar Links zum Thema:

http://www.derangelhaken.at/strafta...nU1TUcBW6M3sg3KnnShTdgzZM66Ru3HNBXgcrcK4qTahU

https://www.peta.de/peta-ernennt-uwe-gutjahr-vom-polizeipraesidium-freiburg-zum-helden-fuer-tiere

https://www.swr.de/swraktuell/baden...TiFnB-VLmN__ekwsQlHQSBR8fhpRVXTq7wdnIRz9l6Nig


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. März 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Woher hast du dieses Wissen?




Der Betroffene hat sich geäußert und den Vorgang geschildert(in einem Video).

nachzulesen auch hier:
http://www.derangelhaken.at/strafta...nU1TUcBW6M3sg3KnnShTdgzZM66Ru3HNBXgcrcK4qTahU


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. März 2019)

Ohh .. da lese ich oben, dass das SEK im Einsatz war ... Bin auf vertrauenswürdige Quellen sehr gespannt ...


----------



## rheinfischer70 (9. März 2019)

Es stimmt ja, dass wir nur wenig wissen. Vielleicht hat Vitali auch gelogen oder nur die Hälfte erzählt. Vielleicht waren noch ganz andere Dinge im Spiel, die verschwiegen wurden.
Aber wenn es stimmt, dass wegen möglichem C&R solche Aktionen seitens der Exekutive möglich sein sollten, bekomme ich Angst um unser Land. 
Mal abgesehen davon, dass das Freilassen von Fischen in den meisten Bundesländern grundsagrunds erstmal nicht verboten ist, sofern eine grundsätzliche Verwertungsabsicht besteht.

Wenn ein konkreter Beweis vorliegt, ist erstmal keine Durchsuchung notwendig und wenn kein Beweis vorliegt, auch nicht.

Ich denke, die Aktion zielt darauf, das Angeln an sich so unattraktiv wie möglich zu machen. Durch solche Methoden verankert sich das so nach und nach in den Köpfen der Angler und Bevölkerung.


----------



## Taxidermist (9. März 2019)

Wir wissen alle nicht ob der Angler nicht vielleicht schon eine Vorgeschichte hat, z.B. als gewaltbereit gilt?
Dazu reicht schon eine Kneipenschlägerei in der Jugend, oder irgendwas mit Waffen und ein solcher massiver Polizeieinsatz ist dann, zumindest aus Sicht der Polizei, gerechtfertigt!
Außerdem bauscht er das in dem Video schon ziemlich auf, ob da nun wirklich ein SEK im Einsatz war, wissen wir hier ebenso wenig?
Persönlich finde ich den Einsatz, wie wohl alle hier absolut überzogen, das sehen aber Leute an maßgeblichen Stellen in diesem Land offensichtlich anders.
Daran wird man sich in Zukunft als Angler orientieren müssen!

Jürgen


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. März 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Der Betroffene hat sich geäußert und den Vorgang geschildert(in einem Video).
> 
> nachzulesen auch hier:
> http://www.derangelhaken.at/strafta...nU1TUcBW6M3sg3KnnShTdgzZM66Ru3HNBXgcrcK4qTahU


 .

Ich bat um nachweisliches, nicht Berichte des Betroffenen oder Nacherzahlungen  dessen Videos.


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. März 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ohh .. da lese ich oben, dass das SEK im Einsatz war ... Bin auf vertrauenswürdige Quellen sehr gespannt ...




Wo hast du das gelesen?


----------



## Seele (9. März 2019)

Vorerst geschlossen


----------



## Christian.Siegler (12. März 2019)

Wieder offen.
Aber bitte reißt Euch zusammen und seid lieb zueinander!
Danke.


----------



## gründler (12. März 2019)

Moin

Vitali hält im Wallerforum alle auf dem laufenden......


----------



## Taxidermist (12. März 2019)

gründler schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Vitali hält im Wallerforum alle auf dem laufenden......



Das bringt uns hier nur recht wenig, da man dort wohl registriert sein muss um mit zu lesen!

Jürgen


----------



## Nemo (12. März 2019)

Grünknochen schrieb:


> Die Du mit Sicherheit bestens beurteilen kannst...



Ich hatte mich bereits in meinem ersten Beitrag als juristischer Laie geoutet, aber erlaube mir dennoch, eine Meinung dazu zu haben, genau wie du.

Und nochmal: Ich habe weder gesagt, dass ich C&R toll finde, noch dass die Durchsuchung juristisch falsch war.
Ich habe gesagt, dass ich persönlich eine Durchsuchung (vor allem bei mehreren unbeteiligten Personen) in so einem Fall für völlig überzogen halte.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (12. März 2019)

Da ich in die Sache involviert bin, werde ist zu diesem Fall konkret nichts sagen. Ich gebe aber Grünknochen vollkommen Recht. Viele Beiträge hier wurde erstellt, ohne dass derjenige auch nur im Geringsten weiß, um was es in der Sache geht.

Einige hier haben auch völlig falsche Vorstellungen von den Hürden einer Hausdurchsuchung. Diese sind nämlich weit niedrigschwelliger, als die meisten glauben. Ich kann hier nur immer wieder meine Empfehlung wiederholen. Passt auf, was ihr ins Internet stellt. Am besten produziert ihr erst gar kein Material, was irgendwann einmal gegen euch verwendet werden kann.

Geht grundsätzlich mit Entnahmeabsicht zum Angeln und setzt unerwünschten Beifang *unverzüglich* und *schonend* zurück!

Es ist völlig sinnfei über die Regelungen in Deutschland zu lamentieren.Sie sind, wie sie sind und ich sehe nicht, dass sich das in absehbarer Zeit ändern wird. Wer sich daran nicht hält, macht sich strafbar. Besteht der Verdacht einer strafbaren Handlung, darf per Beschluss des Gerichts auf Antrag der StA eine Hausdurchsuchung angeordnet werden. Daher sollten sich alle, die sich hier angesprochen fühlen, genau überdenken, was sie auf ihren Speichermedien an Video- oder Bildmaterial so herumliegen haben.

Als letzte Warnung möchte ich euch noch etwas über das Strafmaß mitteilen. Bei einem Ersttäter wird z.B. regelmäßig ein verzögertes Zurücksetzen des Fisches mit 30-60 Tagessätzen bestraft (kann im Einzelfall auch mal etwas weniger oder auch deutlich mehr sein). Wenn die StA auf einer Festplatte 10 solcher Videos von verschiedenen Tagen findet, macht das also im Regelfall 10-20 Monate Freiheitsstrafe.  Denn die in Tatmehrheit verübten Vergehen werden bei der Strafe zunächst addiert und dann ein kleiner Bonus abgezogen. Bis 3 Monate könnt ihr davon ausgehen, dass es per Geldstrafe mit Tagessätzen abgehandelt wird. Dies wird überwiegend auch bei 3 Monaten bis 6 Monaten so sei. Darüber müsst ihr mit einer Bewährungsstrafe rechnen. Letztere ist zwar auf den ersten Blick billiger, aber dann dürft ihr euch in den darauffolgenden Jahren auch keinen weiteren Verstoß gegen das TSG leisten, sonst kommt es noch dicker.

Ihr solltet euch also sehr gut überlegen, ob euch dies solche Aufnahmen wert sind. Ich persönlich veröffentliche so gut wie keine Fangfotos und habe beim Angeln dennoch meinen Spaß!


----------



## Wollebre (12. März 2019)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das bringt uns hier nur recht wenig, da man dort wohl registriert sein muss um mit zu lesen!
> 
> Jürgen




kostet doch nichts


----------



## Seele (12. März 2019)

Danke @Kolja Kreder, solche Beiträge sind natürlich gold wert. Super erklärt, wenn das auch einige schockieren wird und einige das anzweifeln werden.


----------



## nostradamus (12. März 2019)

Vielen Dank für diesen guten Beitrag!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (12. März 2019)

ich fange fisch um zu essen.punkt und da fische schleimen....


----------



## gründler (12. März 2019)

Sitzen drei Angler im Schützengraben...18..Jo.... 20..Jo...2....Jo.....Sag mal Helmut wo ist eigentlich der feind?? Der steht oben am Grabenrand und repetiert gerade...Ach so........wer spielt ??? Ich....wir spielen Piek........



Ach ja Kolja wie ist das wenn ich Videos in NL;ITA,France oder Uk drehe und die hier in DE. Veröffentliche???


----------



## Zander Jonny (12. März 2019)

Ich schlage grundsätzlich alles erstmal ab.
Dann wird gemessen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (12. März 2019)

Moin  Kolja, das von dir in Aussicht gestellte Strafmaß ist für mich schon erschreckend und da ich mich damit blauaugiger Weise nie auseinander gesetzt habe, auch neu.

Wie oft wurden denn solche Urteile gesprochen? Sind das nur 2-3 Fälle oder wurden solche Urteile schon in größerer Anzahl und auch unabhängig voneinander von verschiedenen  Richtern gesprochen?


----------



## Kolja Kreder (12. März 2019)

gründler schrieb:


> Sitzen drei Angler im Schützengraben...18..Jo.... 20..Jo...2....Jo.....Sag mal Helmut wo ist eigentlich der feind?? Der steht oben am Grabenrand und repetiert gerade...Ach so........wer spielt ??? Ich....wir spielen Piek........
> 
> 
> 
> Ach ja Kolja wie ist das wenn ich Videos in NL;ITA,France oder Uk drehe und die hier in DE. Veröffentliche???


Dann ist die deutsche Justiz nicht zuständig!


----------



## Nemo (12. März 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Einige hier haben auch völlig falsche Vorstellungen von den Hürden einer Hausdurchsuchung. Diese sind nämlich weit niedrigschwelliger, als die meisten glauben. Ich kann hier nur immer wieder meine Empfehlung wiederholen. Passt auf, was ihr ins Internet stellt. Am besten produziert ihr erst gar kein Material, was irgendwann einmal gegen euch verwendet werden kann.
> 
> Geht grundsätzlich mit Entnahmeabsicht zum Angeln und setzt unerwünschten Beifang *unverzüglich* und *schonend* zurück!


Ich finde es nach wie vor erschreckend, dass die Hürden so niedrig sind. Meine *Meinung*, und die bleibt so.
Den Rest unterschreibe ich voll und ganz.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (12. März 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Moin  Kolja, das von dir in Aussicht gestellte Strafmaß ist für mich schon erschreckend und da ich mich damit blauaugiger Weise nie auseinander gesetzt habe, auch neu.
> 
> Wie oft wurden denn solche Urteile gesprochen? Sind das nur 2-3 Fälle oder wurden solche Urteile schon in größerer Anzahl und auch unabhängig voneinander von verschiedenen  Richtern gesprochen?


Da gibt es keine Statistik drüber. Es häufen sich aber die Anzeigen von Peta und Peta scheint gerade in BW einen guten Stand zu haben. Ich kann nur die Urteile berücksichtigen, die in der Fachpresse veröffentlicht werden oder von denen ich über andere Kollegen erfahre. Dort zeichnet sich folgendes Bild ab. Das Zurücksetzen eines Fisches, den der Angler nicht verwerten kann, wird nicht bestraft. Oft erfolgt hier bereits eine Einstellung der StA. - Verzögerungen beim Zurücksetzen des Fisches, weil der Gefilmt oder Fotografiert wurde, werden in der oben angegeben Weise regelmäßig bestraft. Ist es bei dem Angler ein Einzelfall, geht es auch mal mit einer Einstellung nach § 153a StPO aus. Bei Wiederholungstätern wird das Strafmaß zu den obigen Angaben gerne mal *verdoppelt*.


----------



## MarkusZ (12. März 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Dann ist die deutsche Justiz nicht zuständig!



Befasst sich aber trotzdem damit, siehe den Fall Sally Schöne.

Muss man jetzt als Angler, der im Ausland gemäß den dort geltend  Regeln C&R betreibt imer damit rechnen, dass die deutsche Justiz auf der Matte steht um nach Beweisen für eventuelles C&R im Inland zu suchen?

In der Stadt, in der mit die höchsten Kriminaltitätsraten in BW herrschen scheint man sich ja auf Angler eingeschossen zu haben.

https://www.swr.de/landesschau-bw/a...182/did=22538348/nid=122182/wscwzl/index.html

Statt Fischereiaufsehern schwärmen da ja anscheinend Polizeibeamte aus.

Wundert man sich schon etwas über die Priorätensetzung.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (12. März 2019)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Befasst sich aber trotzdem damit, siehe den Fall Sally Schöne.
> 
> Muss man jetzt als Angler, der im Ausland gemäß den dort geltend  Regeln C&R betreibt imer damit rechnen, dass die deutsche Justiz auf der Matte steht um nach Beweisen für eventuelles C&R im Inland zu suchen?
> 
> ...


Wenn klar ist, dass es im Ausland passiert ist, wird wird man die Sache schnell zur Einstellung bringen können. Wenn sich ein Anwalt dahinter klemmt wird es wohl auch eine Einstellung nach § 170 II StPO geben, weil keine strafbare Handlung in Deutschland vorliegt. Was bleibt ist der Ärger und die Kosten für den eigenen Anwalt. Die werden bei einer solchen Einstellung von der Staatskasse nämlich nicht übernommen. Ich kann daher nicht empfehlen, überhaupt belastendes Material zu produzieren. Zumindest sollte sich aus den Videos oder den Fotos aber ergeben, dass im Ausland geangelt wurde. Von Bildern oder Videos, die das längere Hantieren mit einem lebenden Fisch darstellen rate ich generell ab. Neben den Scherereien, die man bekommen kann, hat dies für uns Angler eine ganz schlechte Außenwirkung. Ich bin sehr bemüht für uns Angler um mehr Selbstbestimmungsrechte beim Angeln zu kämpfen. Wenn allerdings die nicht angelnde Mehrheit in Deutschland immer wieder mit solchen Aufnahmen konfrontiert wird, wird es für mehr Rechte für Angler in Deutschland schwer.


----------



## Taxidermist (12. März 2019)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> In der Stadt, in der mit die höchsten Kriminaltitätsraten in BW herrschen scheint man sich ja auf Angler eingeschossen zu haben.
> 
> https://www.swr.de/landesschau-bw/a...182/did=22538348/nid=122182/wscwzl/index.html
> 
> ...



Ja, dass ist schon erstaunlich, wenn da Bewaffnete durchs Unterholz streichen, um "Schwerkriminelle" zu ertappen!
Aber wird ja dann auch belohnt und wird prestigeträchtig zum "Helden der Tiere" gekört, wenn man denn einen "Helden von Youtube/Facebook" erwischt hat.

https://www.peta.de/peta-ernennt-uwe-gutjahr-vom-polizeipraesidium-freiburg-zum-helden-fuer-tiere

Jürgen


----------



## Kolja Kreder (12. März 2019)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Wundert man sich schon etwas über die Priorätensetzung.



Man kann sich Wundern, ändert aber nichts an der eigenen Situation, wenn man die Ermittlungsbehörden an den Hacken hat. Bereits eine solche Kritik in einer Vernehmung zu äußern, könnte bei der StA oder dem Richter den Eindruck der Uneinsichtigkeit erwecken. Dies wirkt sich sicherlich nicht strafmildernd aus.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (12. März 2019)

Wenn man sieht wie viele sich über bestehende Gesetze hinwegsetzen und trotz alledem das ganze auf Foto und Film festhalten, ist es eigentlich schon erstaunlich, daß es so selten rappelt.

Ich habe nichts gegen c+r aber der Bogen wird heute oft überspannt.


----------



## phirania (12. März 2019)

Anscheinend sind wir Angler alle Verbrecher....


----------



## Christian.Siegler (12. März 2019)

phirania schrieb:


> Anscheinend sind wir Angler alle Verbrecher....


Nein, nur die, die C&R betreiben!!! 
Edit: ....ungerechterweise betreiben!!!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (12. März 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Dann ist die deutsche Justiz nicht zuständig!


cancel. Ich sollte erst alles lesen, dann schreiben.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (12. März 2019)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Nein, nur die, die C&R betreiben!!!


Was ist C&R? 
Bereits diesen Begriff sollte man meiden. Ausschließlich im LFischR im Saarland ist er definiert. Er führt in eine falsche Richtung, weil er immer direkt mit dem TSG und dem vernünftigen Grund verbunden wird. Dies wird selbst von vielen Staatsanwälten und Richtern übersehen. Daher wird der Begriff gerade von Angelgegnern gerne verwendet. Immer beachten, dass Ganze ist wie folgt aufzubauen:

§ 17 TSG => ohne vernünftigen Grund

    LFischG = vernünftiger Grund

           LFischG setzt voraus, dass man Fischerei betreibt = grundsätzlichen Entnahmewillen für             Zielfisch

Hat man den nicht, kann man sich auf das LFischG nicht mehr als "vernünftigen Grund" berufen und macht sich nach § 17 TSG strafbar.

C&R bedeutet übersetzt nur, dass ich in zwei Handlungen eine Fisch fange und zurücksetze. Diese Praxis ist bei geschonten Fischen sogar verpflichtend.  

Strafbar ist also nicht C&R, sondern das Angeln ohne eine, den Zielfisch betreffenden Entnahmewillen. Nicht verwertbarer Beifang muss wegen § 17 TSG zurückgesetzt werden, weil man ihn gerade nicht verwerten kann.


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. März 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> . Besteht der Verdacht einer strafbaren Handlung, darf per Beschluss des Gerichts auf Antrag der StA eine Hausdurchsuchung angeordnet werden.



Danke für dein rechtliche Einschätzung, Kolja.
Muss man so hinnehmen.

Trotzdem ist meine Meinung, dass dieses Vorgehen bei einer Lapalie, bei der kein Mensch zu Schaden kam,  maßlos überzogen ist und ein Exempel statuiert werden sollte.

Die Verantwortlichen sollten sich was schämen und stattdessen echte Verbrecher verfolgen!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (12. März 2019)

Ein Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz ist keine Lapalie.

Was hinzu kommt, der angeklagte Angler hat evtl. im grossen Stil gegen das TSG verstoßen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. März 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Ein Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz ist keine Lapalie.




Wenn dem betreffenden Tier nichts passiert ist schon empfinde ich persönlich das schon als Lapalie!

Da gibt es ganz andere Fälle, in denen Tiere Schäden davontragen.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (12. März 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Was ist C&R?
> Bereits diesen Begriff sollte man meiden. Ausschließlich im LFischR im Saarland ist er definiert. Er führt in eine falsche Richtung, weil er immer direkt mit dem TSG und dem vernünftigen Grund verbunden wird. Dies wird selbst von vielen Staatsanwälten und Richtern übersehen. Daher wird der Begriff gerade von Angelgegnern gerne verwendet. Immer beachten, dass Ganze ist wie folgt aufzubauen:
> 
> § 17 TSG => ohne vernünftigen Grund
> ...




Absolut korrekt! So passt es!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (12. März 2019)

Ich bin gespannt, wann das erste mal im Ausland darauf herumgeritten wird, denn nur weil die Verpflichtung besteht einen Fisch zurückzusetzen, heißt ja nicht, dass die Gesellschaft dort das ganze Tamtam begrüßt, den man im Namen eines guten Bildes betreibt. 

Also, um beim Wels zu bleiben, das Anbinden bis man endlich drei auf ein Bild bekommt, oder das ewig lange Hantieren und Posen mit dem Fisch. Das hat ja nichts mehr mit dem Schützen der Bestände zu tun, das ja eigentlich durch  das zurücksetzen erreicht werden soll.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (12. März 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Danke für dein rechtliche Einschätzung, Kolja.
> Muss man so hinnehmen.
> 
> Trotzdem ist meine Meinung, dass dieses Vorgehen bei einer Lapalie, bei der kein Mensch zu Schaden kam,  maßlos überzogen ist und ein Exempel statuiert werden sollte.
> ...



Das sehe ich anders. Unsere Strafgesetze unterscheiden zwischen Vergehen und Verbrechen. Verbrechen sind alle Straftaten mit einer Mindeststrafe von einem Jahr. Alles darunter sind Vergehen. (§ 12 StGB)  Beispiele für Vergehen sind die (einfache) Körperverletzung, der Diebstahl, die Sachbeschädigung, die Beleidigung, die üble Nachrede, die Verleumdung, der Hausfriedensbruch oder die fahrlässige Tötung. Sind das alles Lapalien? 

Der Strafrahmen beim 17 TSG (bis 3. J.) liegt unter dem der Körperverletzung (bis 5 J.) aber überdem der Sachbeschädigung (bis 2 J.) Das erweckt für mich schon den Eindruck, als hätte sich der Gesetzgeber etwas dabei gedacht. Er ordnet die Verletzung eines Wirbeltieres schwerwiegender ein, als die Beschädigung einer Sache aber deutlich weniger schwerwiegend, als die Verletzung eines Menschen. Ich glaube nicht, dass der Gesetzgeber oder die Strafverfolgungsbehörden hier auf dem falschen Dampfer sind.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (12. März 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wenn dem betreffenden Tier nichts passiert ist schon empfinde ich persönlich das schon als Lapalie!
> 
> Da gibt es ganz andere Fälle, in denen Tiere Schäden davontragen.


Richtig, dafür gibt es dann aber auch mehr, als 30 - 60 Tagessätze.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (12. März 2019)

Und der Schaden am Fisch entsteht ja schon durch das Haken


----------



## Christian.Siegler (12. März 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Und der Schaden am Fisch entsteht ja schon durch das Haken


Ganz genau!
Und genau deshalb fordere ich auf, dass hier ganz klar und deutlich differenziert wird! Denn Schaden ist nicht gleich Schaden!
Will heißen: Da muss das Gericht schon unterscheiden, ob man mit Einzelhaken oder Drilling gefischt hat und ein Gutachter muss den Beschädigten begutachten. Alles über einen Kamm scheren? Frechheit! (Vorsicht, Ironie!!!)


----------



## Zander Jonny (12. März 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Und der Schaden am Fisch entsteht ja schon durch das Haken



Dann lass es besser sein


----------



## Christian.Siegler (12. März 2019)

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Dann lass es besser sein



Nicht ganz. Wenn man den Fisch entnehmen möchte, darf man ihn ja vorher beschädigen (angeln)... 
(bin immernoch ironisch unterwegs!)


----------



## Zander Jonny (12. März 2019)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Nicht ganz. Wenn man den Fisch entnehmen möchte, darf man ihn ja vorher beschädigen (angeln)...
> (bin immernoch ironisch unterwegs!)



Und für die die zurück müssen immer ein Verbandskasten am Mann haben.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (12. März 2019)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Ganz genau!
> Und genau deshalb fordere ich auf, dass hier ganz klar und deutlich differenziert wird! Denn Schaden ist nicht gleich Schaden!
> Will heißen: Da muss das Gericht schon unterscheiden, ob man mit Einzelhaken oder Drilling gefischt hat und ein Gutachter muss den Beschädigten begutachten. Alles über einen Kamm scheren? Frechheit! (Vorsicht, Ironie!!!)



Man kann das Ganze ins Lächerliche ziehen. Habe ich absolutes Verständnis für.
Beim Menschen wäre dies übrigens Körperverletzung.

Der ganze "Quatsch" steht und fällt doch nur mit dem vernünftigen Grund.

Im Grunde hätte man wie in England die Fische aus dem TSG raushalten müssen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (12. März 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Und der Schaden am Fisch entsteht ja schon durch das Haken



... und genau dieser "Schaden" ist durch das LFischG gerechtfertigt (wenn man Fischerei betreibt).  Daher sind auch einige Urteilsbegründungen von Verwaltungsgerichten schräg, die hierauf abheben. Wenn das LFischG das Angeln erlaubt, dann ist damit auch das vermeintliche Leid des Fisches durch Haken und Drillen gerechtfertigt. Es geht ja nicht anders. Dies ist ja genau der Grund, weshalb nicht das Zurücksetzen per se strafbar ist, sondern das verzögerte Zurücksetzen. Hier wird das, für das erlaubte Angeln erforderliche Maß an Leidzufügung überschritten. Diese Überschreitung wird bestraft.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (12. März 2019)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Nicht ganz. Wenn man den Fisch entnehmen möchte, darf man ihn ja vorher beschädigen (angeln)...
> (bin immernoch ironisch unterwegs!)




Naja, ohne vernünftigen Grund darfst Du nicht entnehmen.

Nur der vernünftige Grund erlaubt die eine Entnahme und auch das Töten.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (12. März 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> ... und genau dieser "Schaden" ist durch das LFischG gerechtfertigt (wenn man Fischerei betreibt).  Daher sind auch einige Urteilsbegründungen von Verwaltungsgerichten schräg, die hierauf abheben. Wenn das LFischG das Angeln erlaubt, dann ist damit auch das vermeintliche Leid des Fisches durch Haken und Drillen gerechtfertigt. Es geht ja nicht anders. Dies ist ja genau der Grund, weshalb nicht das Zurücksetzen per se strafbar ist, sondern das verzögerte Zurücksetzen. Hier wird das, für das erlaubte Angeln erforderliche Maß an Leidzufügung überschritten. Diese Überschreitung wird bestraft.



Ja, aber auch dies sehen manche Bosse in den LFV anders.

Aber Fakt ist nun mal, das Haken eines Fisches ist ein Schaden am Fisch.
Wird mir nach Deiner Rechtsauffassung (welche ich teile) gestattet.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (12. März 2019)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Nicht ganz. Wenn man den Fisch entnehmen möchte, darf man ihn ja vorher beschädigen (angeln)...
> (bin immernoch ironisch unterwegs!)


Man darf den Fisch auch "beschädigen" wenn man ihn nicht entnimmt und es ein nicht verwertbarer Beifang ist.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (12. März 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Naja, ohne vernünftigen Grund darfst Du nicht entnehmen.
> 
> Nur der vernünftige Grund erlaubt die eine Entnahme und auch das Töten.



Deswegen sag ich ja:



Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Wenn man den Fisch entnehmen möchte


Das ist doch schon der vernünftige Grund... oder täusche ich mich?


----------



## Christian.Siegler (12. März 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Man darf den Fisch auch "beschädigen" wenn man ihn nicht entnimmt und es ein nicht verwertbarer Beifang ist.


Man darf den Fisch sogar beschädigen (und zurücksetzen), wenn er noch untermaßig ist... 
Aber ich glaube, das schließt der Begriff "nicht verwertbarer Beifang" mit ein, oder?


----------



## Lajos1 (12. März 2019)

Hallo,

dieser Welsangler ist ja nicht wegen C&R ins Visier der Justiz geraten, sondern wegen Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz. Wie auf dem Video zu erkennen, liegt der Wels etliche Meter von Wasser entfernt auf einer Matte, mit ihm wird posiert, dann geht der Fänger wegen eines Bisses zu seiner Rute und läßt den Wels erstmal weiter auf der Matte liegen. Wenn das tatsächlich in Deutschland passiert ist (ist es das ?) hat er sich aber ausgesprochen dämlich verhalten und so eine Steilvorlage für alle Anglergegner geliefert und sich selbst ans Messer.


Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (12. März 2019)

Hat sich eigentlich schon ein LFV dazu geäussert?
Ich meine scharf anbraten etc.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (12. März 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Naja, ohne vernünftigen Grund darfst Du nicht entnehmen.
> 
> Nur der vernünftige Grund erlaubt die eine Entnahme und auch das Töten.



Gute Frage eigentlich!
Erlaubt der vernüftige Grund das Entnehmen und Töten beim Angeln? Oder erlaubt der vernünftige Grund das Angeln ganz allgemein?
Ist der vernünftige Grund vielleicht das Entnehmen und Töten?
Oder ist die Verwertungsabsicht der vernünftige Grund, der das Entnehmen und Töten erlaubt, und somit das Angeln legitimiert?
Pffff, @Kolja Kreder ???


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (12. März 2019)

Wenn ich total entspannt und ausgeglichen vom Wasser zurück komme, ist das auf jeden Fall auch  ein sehr vernünftiger Grund.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (12. März 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Wenn ich total entspannt und ausgeglichen vom Wasser zurück komme, ist das auf jeden Fall auch  ein sehr vernünftiger Grund.


Ein sehr gutes Argument!
Aber vorsicht: Gerade das Angeln großer Fische kann auch anstrengend und nervenaufreibend sein!


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. März 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Er ordnet die Verletzung eines Wirbeltieres schwerwiegender ein, als die Beschädigung einer Sache *aber deutlich weniger schwerwiegend, als die Verletzung eines Menschen.* .......



Nichts anderes habe ich geschrieben. 

Trotzdem wird mit so einer Hausdurchsuchung öffentlichkeitswirksam der Anschein eines schweren Verbechens erweckt - dabei gibt es nicht mal einen Geschädigten(geschweige denn einen geschädigten Menschen)!
Deshalb die Vermutung dass Exempel statuiert werden soll.

Die Justiz lässt sich von P€TRA instrumentalisieren.

Davon ab ist es in jedem Staat Gang und Gäbe sich irgendwas als "Recht" zurechtzubiegen und demenstsprechende "Gesetze" zu erlassen.
Ist ja hier auch kein Juraforum, sondern ein Anglerforum und da nehme ich mir heraus, gefühlte Ungerechtigkeiten zu kommentieren.

Nur wenn man den Mund aufmacht kann man ein System verändern. So lief das hier in der DDR früher auch!


----------



## gründler (12. März 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Hat sich eigentlich schon ein LFV dazu geäussert?
> Ich meine scharf anbraten etc.



Im Wallerforum  steht das der DAFV an seiner Seite steht..ob was wo wie wann warum überhaupt...k.a


----------



## Christian.Siegler (12. März 2019)

gründler schrieb:


> Im Wallerforum  steht das der DAFV an seiner Seite steht..ob was wo wie wann warum überhaupt...k.a


Wie bitte soll das denn gehen? Bei der Nummer ist die Messe doch schon gelesen. Würde mich schwer wundern, wenn der DAFV das täte!
Da glaub ich persönlich keinen Millimeter dran. Aber ich lasse mich da gerne eines Besseren belehren!


----------



## gründler (12. März 2019)

Hat er selbst so geschrieben der Vitali...mehr weiß ich nicht...aber besser wäre es sie lassen es lieber sonst kommt eh nur Murks raus....

Anmelden im Wallerforum kost auch nix......


----------



## rustaweli (12. März 2019)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Man darf den Fisch sogar beschädigen (und zurücksetzen), wenn er noch untermaßig ist...
> Aber ich glaube, das schließt der Begriff "nicht verwertbarer Beifang" mit ein, oder?



@Kolja Kreder 

In diesem Zusammenhang würde mich mal interessieren ob es da auch ein "übermaßig" gibt.
Sprich, man geht auf "Küchenkarpfen" und landet einen 50 Pfünder, oder versucht es auf "Küchenwels" und landet plötzlich einen mit 3Meter. Dies nur als Beispiele.
Wie ist da die Rechtssprechung, dürfte man dann Releasen?


----------



## Kochtopf (12. März 2019)

Ich bin zwar nicht Kolja, aber ich meine (!) Gelesen (!!) Zu haben, dss ein Release statthaft ist wenn du den Fisch nicht verwerten kannst weil zu monströs (bei wallern könnte man bei großen Fischen womöglich noch mit der Belastung des Fleisches argumentieren)


----------



## Christian.Siegler (12. März 2019)

Mein gefährliches Halbwissen ist da bei der Meinung vom @Kochtopf !
Denke auch, dass es so argumentiert werden kann... Wenn, dann aber ohne Gepose, Geknipse und Geleine... Logisch!


----------



## gründler (12. März 2019)

Hatten wir hier schon

https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/...d-trophaeenangeln.306737/page-16#post-4396406



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*
> 
> Überarbeitete, von Ralle autorisierte Version:
> 
> ...


----------



## Kochtopf (12. März 2019)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Mein gefährliches Halbwissen ist da bei der Meinung vom @Kochtopf !
> Denke auch, dass es so argumentiert werden kann... Wenn, dann aber ohne Gepose, Geknipse und Geleine... Logisch!


Ja Logo! Wenn schon Foto dann bitte so dass man nicht erkennt ob der Fisch lebt und um Himmels Willen - am Wasser richtet höchstens der Kontrolletti, es gibt aber KEINEN grund, es breitzutreten was hinterher mit dem Fang passiert.
Ich erwische mich selber mal zu schreiben "schwimmt wieder", aber man macht sich angreifbar


----------



## gründler (12. März 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ja Logo! Wenn schon Foto dann bitte so dass man nicht erkennt ob der Fisch lebt und um Himmels Willen -



Bei lebenden fischen ist ein nach unten gerichtetes Auge als Augenreflex zu sehen (sprich er lebt),bei toten fischen steht das Auge starr....

So lerne ich es auch Prüflingen.....

Wir sollten auch am besten hier alle fangtrööts dicht machen oder fotos/videos verbieten zum Schutz der Angelei in De.......


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (12. März 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ja Logo! Wenn schon Foto dann bitte so *dass man nicht erkennt ob der Fisch lebt* und um Himmels Willen - am Wasser richtet höchstens der Kontrolletti, es gibt aber KEINEN grund, es breitzutreten was hinterher mit dem Fang passiert.
> Ich erwische mich selber mal zu schreiben "schwimmt wieder", aber man macht sich angreifbar



Dies wurde hier im Forum schon getestet. 
Fotos sind da nicht eindeutig und so mancher hat viele falsch eingeschätzt. Es war eher ein Ratespiel.


----------



## Lajos1 (12. März 2019)

Hallo,

wenn man sich "richtig" verhält, dürfte C&R schwer nachzuweisen sein. Selbst bei uns im "scharfen" Bayern ist mir kein Fall bekannt, dass ein Angler wegen C&R dran war. Aber wie schon erwähnt, geht es hier, anders als der Threadtitel ausdrückt, eben nicht um C&R sondern um einen Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz und das ist nunmal etwas anderes als falsch Parken.
Kolja hat die Sache ja schön dargelegt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Kochtopf (12. März 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wenn man sich "richtig" verhält, dürfte C&R schwer nachzuweisen sein. Selbst bei uns im "scharfen" Bayern ist mir kein Fall bekannt, dass ein Angler wegen C&R dran war. Aber wie schon erwähnt, geht es hier, anders als der Threadtitel ausdrückt, eben nicht um C&R sondern um einen Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz und das ist nunmal etwas anderes als falsch Parken.
> Kolja hat die Sache ja schön dargelegt.
> ...


Augenthaler


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (12. März 2019)

Nicht wegen C&R sondern Verstoss gegen das TSG.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (12. März 2019)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Gute Frage eigentlich!
> Erlaubt der vernüftige Grund das Entnehmen und Töten beim Angeln? Oder erlaubt der vernünftige Grund das Angeln ganz allgemein?
> Ist der vernünftige Grund vielleicht das Entnehmen und Töten?
> Oder ist die Verwertungsabsicht der vernünftige Grund, der das Entnehmen und Töten erlaubt, und somit das Angeln legitimiert?
> Pffff, @Kolja Kreder ???


Ich versteh die Frage nicht so richtig. (Wird Zeit, dass mein Artikel dazu bei euch in der R&R erscheint, da ist alles erklärt )

Ich erkläre es aber noch einmal:

"Der vernünftige Grund" im § 17 TSG rechtfertigt die Verletzungshandlung nach § 17 TSG. Also man hat einem Tier Leid zugefügt, diese "Tat" ist aber gerechtfertigt (also erlaubt) weil ein Rechtfertigungsgrund vorliegt. Der bekannteste Rechtfertigungsgrund ist die Notwehr. Liegen die Voraussetzung der Notwehr vor und ich töte den Angreifer, dann liegt keine Straftat vor, weil sie durch Notwehr gerechtfertigt ist. Bei dem FischG handelt ebenfalls um einen Rechtfertigungsgrund, der über die Formulierung "vernünftiger Grund" in den § 17 TSG einfließt. Da das LFischG mir das Angeln ausdrücklich erlaubt (Erlaubnistatbestand), kann das damit verbundene (notwendige) Leid des des Fisches nicht nach § 17 TSG strafbar sein. (Das ist herrschende Meinung bei den Juristen.) Einfach ausgedrückt: Es kann nicht verboten sein, was ausdrücklich erlaubt ist.

Streiten kann man sich jetzt darum, wann ich mich auf den Erlaubnistatbestand berufen kann und wann nicht. Hier sagt die herrschende Meinung, dass man sich auf den Erlaubnistatbestand des LFischG nur berufen kann, wenn man auch Fischerei i.S.d. LFischG betreibt. Wiederum nach herrschender Meinung setzt dies voraus, dass ich mit der grundsätzlichen Absicht angle Fische nicht nur zu fangen, sondern auch zu entnehmen (und sinnvoll zu verwerten). Anders, als der Jäger, der das Stück anspricht, kann der Angler nicht ausschließen, dass es zu (unerwünschten) Beifängen kommt. Kann man diese nicht verwerten und setzt sie zurück, betreibt man weiterhin Fischerei, da man ja grundsätzlich seinen Zielfisch auch entnehmen möchte. D.h. die Entscheidung im Einzelfall, den gefangenen Fisch nicht verwerten zu können ist unschädlich. Gehe ich hingegen mit der festen Absicht ans Wasser keinen einzigen meiner Fische zu entnehmen und zu verwerten, dann betreibe ich nach herrschender Meinung keine Fischerei. Wenn ich aber keine Fischerei betreibe, dann gilt einfach gesagt das LFischG für mich nicht. Folglich fällt es dann für mich als vernünftiger Grund auch aus. Soviel zum Haken und Drillen.

Die Regelungen des LFischG enden im Prinzip in dem Moment, in dem ich einen zur Entnahme fähigen (also nicht geschützten) Fisch gelandet habe. Ab diesem Zeitpunkt bin ich aus dem Regelungsbereich des LFischG raus. Ich bewege mich jetzt im Regelungsbereich des TSG und der TierSchlV. Kann ich den Fang verwerten, dann muss ich ihn nach den Regeln der TierSchlV töten (wenn keine Gründe z.B. Hege dagegen sprechen). Diese Tötung ist nach dem TSG erlaubt weil die Verwertung ein vernünftiger Grund ist. Verwertung kann essen sein, kann aber auch Verwendung als Köfi sein. 

Kann ich den Fang nicht verwerten, dann darf ich den Fisch auch gem. § 17 TSG nicht töten. Mir fehlt ja der vernünftige Grund. Also muss ich diesen Fisch zurücksetzen. Dies muss ich unverzüglich tun.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (12. März 2019)

rustaweli schrieb:


> @Kolja Kreder
> 
> In diesem Zusammenhang würde mich mal interessieren ob es da auch ein "übermaßig" gibt.
> 
> ...



Wenn dein Zielfisch ein "Küchenkarpfen" oder ein "Küchenwaller" ist und du einen wesentlich größeren Fisch fängst, dann wird dir die StA im Zweifel nicht widerlegen können, dass dir so alte Fische nicht mehr schmecken. Sie wird dir auch nicht die Behauptung widerlegen können, dass du selbstverständlich angelst, um deinen Küchenkarfen/ Waller zu fangen. Sie wird dir auch nicht widerlegen können, dass du in der Vergangenheit selbstverständlich Karpfen und Waller entnommen und gegessen hat. Der Richter kann dich dann nur bestrafen, wenn du mit dem Fisch zu lagen herumhantiert hast, weil du z.B. mit dem Fisch posen wolltest.

Genau so abgelaufen und bestraft bei den Walleranglern von Lindau. Ausdrücklich bestraft wegen *verzögertem Zurücksetzen*. Ausdrücklich nicht bestraft wegen *Zurücksetzen*.

Setzt du einen Zander zurück, wolltest du einen Hecht. Setzt du einen Karpfen zurück, wolltest du eine Schleie usw. Nur tue es unverzüglich! Gehe nicht über Los und mache keine Fotos. Wenn Fotos oder Film, dann nicht mit dem Fisch posen. Lasst euch Filmen oder Fotografieren, während ihr den Fisch abhakt und zurücksetzt, so dass keine Verzögerung eintritt.


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. März 2019)

Will ich Zander angeln und fange einen 75cm Hecht als Beifang? Unerwünscht aber verwertbar ...


----------



## Kochtopf (12. März 2019)

Verwertbar ist erstmal alles


----------



## Kolja Kreder (12. März 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Will ich Zander angeln und fange einen 75cm Hecht als Beifang? Unerwünscht aber verwertbar ...


Nur wenn du Hecht magst. Vielleicht schmeckt dir Hecht aber nicht. Das wird dir die StA nicht widerlegen können. Du bist nicht verpflichtet für deinen Fang einen Abnehmer zu suchen. Die Entscheidung ob du den Hecht verwerten kannst liegt bei dir. Und diese Entscheidung musst du am Wasser treffen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (12. März 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Verwertbar ist erstmal alles


Falsch, einfach Falsch. Hier kommt es ausschließlich auf die Verwertbarkeit für den Angler an und das ist höchst subjektiv. Das kann auch nicht anders sein, denn im Strafrecht geht es immer um einen subjektiven Schuldvorwurf.


----------



## Lajos1 (12. März 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Augenthaler



Hallo,

wie von Kopfschüttel richtig erwähnt, nicht wegen C&R sondern wegen Verstoßes gegen das Tierschutzgesetz wurde bei Augenthaler nach einer Zahlung von 3000 Euro, glaube ich, das Verfahren eingestellt. Bei einem Verstoß gegen C&R gäbe es ja erstmal nur ein Ordnungsgeld und gar keine Gerichtsverhandlung, da dies eine Ordnungswidrigkeit darstellt und keine Straftat wie bei einem Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Kochtopf (12. März 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Falsch, einfach Falsch. Hier kommt es ausschließlich auf die Verwertbarkeit für den Angler an und das ist höchst subjektiv. Das kann auch nicht anders sein, denn im Strafrecht geht es immer um einen subjektiven Schuldvorwurf.


Damit wollte ich anmerken, das wir keine nicht grundsätzlich essbaren Fische in unseren Gewässern haben. Aber natürlich kommt es auf den Angler an, ob er den Fang verwerten kann


----------



## Christian.Siegler (12. März 2019)

Also ist es doch so:
Die Verwertungsabsicht ist der vernünftige Grund, der das Entnehmen und Töten erlaubt, und somit das Angeln legitimiert.

Besten Dank Kolja. Sehr wertvoll alles! Auch die Hinweise mit dem gefangenen aber ungewollten Hecht...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (12. März 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie von Kopfschüttel richtig erwähnt, nicht wegen C&R sondern wegen Verstoßes gegen das Tierschutzgesetz wurde bei Augenthaler nach einer Zahlung von 3000 Euro, glaube ich, das Verfahren eingestellt. Bei einem Verstoß gegen C&R gäbe es ja erstmal nur ein Ordnungsgeld und gar keine Gerichtsverhandlung, da dies eine Ordnungswidrigkeit darstellt und keine Straftat wie bei einem Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz.
> 
> ...



Nein, um überhaupt wegen C&R angeklagt zu werden bedarf es erstmal ein Gesetz welches C&R expliziet verbietet.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (12. März 2019)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Also ist es doch so:
> Die Verwertungsabsicht ist der vernünftige Grund, der das Entnehmen und Töten erlaubt, und somit das Angeln legitimiert.
> 
> Besten Dank Kolja. Sehr wertvoll alles! Auch die Hinweise mit dem gefangenen aber ungewollten Hecht...



Nein,
es legitimiert nicht das Angeln. Sondern nur die Entnahme UND das Töten.
Es legitimiert aber auch das Zurücksetzen wenn man für das Töten keinen vernünftigen Grund hat.
Das Angeln wird durch das Landesfischereigesetz legitimiert.


----------



## Pokolyt (12. März 2019)

Mal eine Frage zum vernünftigen Grund:
Darf ich auf Rotfedern angeln um sie später als toten Köderfisch zu nutzen? Ich will sie ja nicht essen.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (12. März 2019)

Pokolyt schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage zum vernünftigen Grund:
> Darf ich auf Rotfedern angeln um sie später als Köderfisch zu nutzen? Ich will sie ja nicht essen.


Soweit ich das verstanden habe, ist das ein vernüftiger Grund. Also ja, das darf man.


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. März 2019)

Ja!


----------



## rustaweli (12. März 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Wie auf dem Video zu erkennen, liegt der Wels etliche Meter von Wasser entfernt auf einer Matte, mit ihm wird posiert, dann geht der Fänger wegen eines Bisses zu seiner Rute und läßt den Wels erstmal weiter auf der Matte liegen.
> 
> 
> Petri Heil
> ...



Auch wieder so eine komplizierte Angelegenheit, wenn man mal das Posen wegläßt.
Das der Wels auf einer Abhak,-Landefolie liegt, ist ja zum Versorgen, sofern naß, völlig ok. Ist ja keine Forelle, welche man mal eben mit Schonhaken gleich im Wasser abhaken kann.
Dann kommt ein Biss. Was ist jetzt richtig? Wels liegen lassen und den anderen Wels schnellstmöglich landen? Oder den an der Rute mit schwerer Bremseinstellung "zappeln" lassen und den bereits gefangenen Fisch versorgen?


----------



## Christian.Siegler (12. März 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Nein,
> es legitimiert nicht das Angeln. Sondern nur die Entnahme UND das Töten.
> Es legitimiert aber auch das Zurücksetzen wenn man für das Töten keinen vernünftigen Grund hat.
> Das Angeln wird durch das Landesfischereigesetz legitimiert.



Ein Kauderwelsch... Ziemlich verkopft alles. Aber Du hast recht. Danke, wieder was gelernt.


----------



## Lajos1 (12. März 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Nein, um überhaupt wegen C&R angeklagt zu werden bedarf es erstmal ein Gesetz welches C&R expliziet verbietet.



Hallo,

angeklagt wegen dem unerlaubten Zurücksetzens wird erstmal niemand, da dies, wie schon erwähnt, nur eine Ordnungswidrigkeit darstellt. Die Rechtsgrundlage dazu ist (in Bayern) AVFiG § 11 Abs.8 . Erst wenn man gegen ein eventuell verhängtes Ordnungsgeld klagen würde, würde die Sache vor Gericht gehen. Aber wie schon erwähnt ist dies, meines Wissens, noch nicht vorgekommen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Kolja Kreder (12. März 2019)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Also ist es doch so:
> Die Verwertungsabsicht ist der vernünftige Grund, der das Entnehmen und Töten erlaubt, und somit das Angeln legitimiert.
> 
> Besten Dank Kolja. Sehr wertvoll alles! Auch die Hinweise mit dem gefangenen aber ungewollten Hecht...


Nein, so ist es eben nicht!

Der vernünftige Grund ist und bleibt das LFischG auf das man sich immer berufen kann, wenn man eine grundsätzliche Entnahmeabsicht hat. Einen anderen vernünftigen Grund brauche ich nicht! 

"vernünftige Grund" für das Angeln = LFischG
"vernünftiger Grund" für das Töten = Verwertung

Das muss man trennen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (12. März 2019)

Pokolyt schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage zum vernünftigen Grund:
> Darf ich auf Rotfedern angeln um sie später als Köderfisch zu nutzen? Ich will sie ja nicht essen.


s.o. ja. Verwendung als Köderfisch ist eine sinnvolle Verwertung.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (12. März 2019)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Auch wieder so eine komplizierte Angelegenheit, wenn man mal das Posen wegläßt.
> Das der Wels auf einer Abhak,-Landefolie liegt, ist ja zum Versorgen, sofern naß, völlig ok. Ist ja keine Forelle, welche man mal eben mit Schonhaken gleich im Wasser abhaken kann.
> Dann kommt ein Biss. Was ist jetzt richtig? Wels liegen lassen und den anderen Wels schnellstmöglich landen? Oder den an der Rute mit schwerer Bremseinstellung "zappeln" lassen und den bereits gefangenen Fisch versorgen?


Wenn du mit mehr als einer Rute angelst, musst eben sicherstellen, dass das funktioniert. Im Zweifel würde ich hier den Run zulassen und erst den Fisch versorgen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (12. März 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Nein, so ist es eben nicht!
> 
> Der vernünftige Grund ist und bleibt das LFischG auf das man sich immer berufen kann, wenn man eine grundsätzliche Entnahmeabsicht hat. Einen anderen vernünftigen Grund brauche ich nicht!
> 
> ...



Dies ist auch nicht korrekt.  
Es ist nicht ausschliesslich die Verwertung ein vernünftiger Grund für das Töten.
Weitere Gründe können sein:
Das Tier ist zu schwer Verletzt um zu überleben
Das Tier ist krank evtl. übermäßige Pilzbefall etc., muss für weitere Untersuchungen eingeschickt werden.
Oder es wird halt für medizinische Untersuchungen benötigt.
Nicht überall kann man el. Fischen oder auch mit Netzen und Reusen zum Fisch kommen.

Und ganz wichtig: Der vernünftige Grund ist bis heute nirgends definiert.


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. März 2019)

Verwertung ist nicht gleich Aufessen !
Die Verwendung als Köderfisch ist auch Verwertung


----------



## Kolja Kreder (12. März 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Dies ist auch nicht korrekt.
> Es ist nicht ausschliesslich die Verwertung ein vernünftiger Grund für das Töten.
> Weitere Gründe können sein:
> Das Tier ist zu schwer Verletzt um zu überleben
> ...


Habe ich vereinfacht. Hege etc. gilt auch.


----------



## Zander Jonny (12. März 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Dies ist auch nicht korrekt.
> Es ist nicht ausschliesslich die Verwertung ein vernünftiger Grund für das Töten.
> Weitere Gründe können sein:
> Das Tier ist zu schwer Verletzt um zu überleben
> ...




Wie schwer verletzt muss der Fisch sein das man ihn töten muss ? 
Ob der Fisch überlebensfähig ist erkennt der Laie nicht immer ?
Wenn der Fisch blutet ohne Ende ist klar, muss er abgeschlagen werden.
Wenn ein kiemendeckel zb. Abgerissen ist oder er von einem Kormoran angepickt wurde muss ich ihn dann auch töten ?


----------



## Christian.Siegler (12. März 2019)

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Wie schwer verletzt muss der Fisch sein das man ihn töten muss ?
> Ob der Fisch überlebensfähig ist erkennt der Laie nicht immer ?
> Wenn der Fisch blutet ohne Ende ist klar, muss er abgeschlagen werden.
> Wenn ein kiemendeckel zb. Abgerissen ist oder er von einem Kormoran angepickt wurde muss ich ihn dann auch töten ?



Als Angler mit abgelegter Fachprüfung bist du, denke ich, kein Laie!
Aber es stimmt. Das ist, wie so oft, ein Spielraum und der lässt Platz für unterschiedliche Ansichten.


----------



## Zander Jonny (12. März 2019)

Wer behauptet denn hier das ich eine Prüfung abgelegt habe


----------



## Christian.Siegler (12. März 2019)




----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (12. März 2019)

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Wie schwer verletzt muss der Fisch sein das man ihn töten muss ?
> Ob der Fisch überlebensfähig ist erkennt der Laie nicht immer ?
> Wenn der Fisch blutet ohne Ende ist klar, muss er abgeschlagen werden.
> Wenn ein kiemendeckel zb. Abgerissen ist oder er von einem Kormoran angepickt wurde muss ich ihn dann auch töten ?




Steht irgendwo etwas von MÜSSEN?

Manchmal reicht halt auch der gesunde Menschenverstand um dies zu Entscheiden.
Oder ganz einfach auch nur Verantwortung übernehmen und eine Entscheidung nach besten Wissen und Gewissen  treffen.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (12. März 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Steht irgendwo etwas von MÜSSEN?
> 
> Manchmal reicht halt auch der gesunde Menschenverstand um dies zu Entscheiden.
> Oder ganz einfach auch nur Verantwortung übernehmen und eine Entscheidung nach besten Wissen und Gewissen zu treffen.



Ja, aber weil der gesunde Menschenverstand leider nicht gleichmäßig verteilt wurde und hier und da auch gänzlich fehlt, ist eine klare Regelung nur allzu oft von Nöten!


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. März 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Steht irgendwo etwas von MÜSSEN?
> 
> Manchmal reicht halt auch der gesunde Menschenverstand um dies zu Entscheiden.
> Oder ganz einfach auch nur Verantwortung übernehmen und eine Entscheidung nach besten Wissen und Gewissen zu treffen.



Die Verantwortung habe ich, sobald ich meine Angel auswerfe, die kann ich nicht einfach übernehmen.

Ansonsten kann man die Linsen so lange spalten, bis Mehl entstanden ist.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (12. März 2019)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Ja, aber weil der gesunde Menschenverstand leider nicht gleichmäßig verteilt wurde und hier und da auch gänzlich fehlt, ist eine klare Regelung nur allzu oft von Nöten!


Nein, wenn Du nach besten Wissen und Gewissen handelst und Deine Entscheidung begründen kannst, wird niemand einen Strick daraus drehen können.
Wir sind keine Tierärzte, und auch die müssen nach besten Wissen und Gewissen Entscheidungen treffen und nicht nach speziellen Regelungen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. März 2019)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Ja, aber weil der gesunde Menschenverstand leider nicht gleichmäßig verteilt wurde und hier und da auch gänzlich fehlt, ist eine klare Regelung nur allzu oft von Nöten!




Beschrei' es bloß nicht!

Ich bin froh über jedes Stück unregulierten Lebensablaufes das ich heutzutage noch habe.
Freiheit/Selbstbestimmung nannte man das früher auch.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (12. März 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Nein, wenn Du nach besten Wissen und Gewissen handelst und Deine Entscheidung begründen kannst, wird niemand einen Strick daraus drehen können.
> Wir sind keine Tierärzte, und auch die müssen nach besten Wissen und Gewissen Entscheidungen treffen und nicht nach speziellen Regelungen.



Da bleibe ich skeptisch. Der gesunde Menschenverstand ist ein sehr dehnbarer Begriff. Und auch, wenn man nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen handelt, habe ich gehört, dass es einen nicht vor Strafen schützt... Aber ich will das tatsächlich auch nicht tot diskutieren.
Da hat Brillendorsch recht:


Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Ansonsten kann man die Linsen so lange spalten, bis Mehl entstanden ist.


----------



## Taxidermist (12. März 2019)

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Wenn ein kiemendeckel zb. Abgerissen ist oder er von einem Kormoran angepickt wurde muss ich ihn dann auch töten ?



Ne, da musst du dann mit zum Tierarzt!
Jetzt ohne Quatsch, ich habe vor Jahren mal eine Sachkundeprüfung (§ 11) im Bereich Süßwasseraquaristik abgelegt, im recht umfangreichen Kurs musste ich da lernen, dass man mit einem kranken Zierfisch den Tierarzt aufsuchen muss, oder dieser zu konsultieren ist.
Macht natürlich kein Mensch im Handel, aber Gesetz ist es dennoch.
Bei so manchen Auswüchsen in unserer Gesetzgebung kann man sich nur noch an den Kopp packen, ach so Facepalm heißt es ja heute.

Jürgen


----------



## fishhawk (12. März 2019)

Hallo,



> Bei so manchen Auswüchsen in unserer Gesetzgebung kann man sich nur noch an den Kopp packen, ach so Facepalm heißt es ja heute.



Nicht nur bei der Gesetzgebung sondern auch bei der Ausführung.

So werden Unschuldige ja härter bestraft als Schuldige, weil Unschuldige sich ja nicht "einsichtig zeigen" können. Wer kein Verbrechen begangen hat, kann auch keines bereuen.

Ich hoffe mal, dass auch im vorliegenden Fall die Unschuldsvermutung gilt und die Strafverfolgung in der Beweispflicht ist, dem Beschuldigten nachzuweisen, dass die Tat, sofern denn eine erfolgt ist,  ggf. im Geltungsbereich des deutschen TSCHG begangen wurde.

Und ich hoffe, dass der Beschuldigte ne vernünftige Rechtsschutzversicherung hat, die ggf. die Anwaltskosten übernimmt.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (12. März 2019)

Noch mal was zum eigentlichen Thema : Als ich heute im Wallerforum gelesen habe, das auch der DAFV dem Vitali beistehen würde( O-Ton Vitali ), lief mir ein eiskalter Schauer über den Rücken .............

tight lines
Tom


----------



## phirania (12. März 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Ich versteh die Frage nicht so richtig. (Wird Zeit, dass mein Artikel dazu bei euch in der R&R erscheint, da ist alles erklärt )
> 
> Ich erkläre es aber noch einmal:
> 
> ...



Also Ohne vernünftigen Rechtsbeistand sollte man dann nicht vor Gericht erscheinen...


----------



## fishhawk (12. März 2019)

Hallo,



> das auch der DAFV dem Vitali beistehen würde( O-Ton Vitali ), lief mir ein eiskalter Schauer über den Rücken



Ich hätte zwar eher erwartet, dass sein Landesverband in unterstützt, aber über den Landesverband ist er ja auch im Bundesverband organisiert und wenn der von der Unschuld seines Mitglieds überzeugt ist, sollte das eigentlich selbstverständlich sein.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (12. März 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Ich hätte zwar eher erwartet, dass sein Landesverband in unterstützt, aber über den Landesverband ist er ja auch im Bundesverband organisiert und wenn der von der Unschuld seines Mitglieds überzeugt ist, sollte das eigentlich selbstverständlich sein.



Wovon träumst du eigentlich nachts?


----------



## fishhawk (12. März 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Wovon träumst du eigentlich nachts?




Hallo,

vermutlich von anderen Dingen als Du??  

Ich habe ja geschrieben es _*sollte*_ selbstverständlich sein.   Siehst du das anders?


----------



## Kolja Kreder (12. März 2019)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Ja, aber weil der gesunde Menschenverstand leider nicht gleichmäßig verteilt wurde und hier und da auch gänzlich fehlt, ist eine klare Regelung nur allzu oft von Nöten!


Sehe ich anders. Ich will mehr Selbstverantwortung des Anglers und nicht weniger.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (12. März 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> vermutlich von anderen Dingen als Du??
> 
> Ich habe ja geschrieben es _*sollte*_ selbstverständlich sein.   Siehst du das anders?



Ja, sollte.


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. März 2019)

Selbstverantwortung der Angler?
Die Mehrheit hätte diese, gemessen wird man an der Minderheit aber, und über diese reden wir ja gerade anlässlich.


----------



## Zander Jonny (12. März 2019)

Trotzdem ist die ganze Sache mit der Hausdurchsuchung ( wenn es so ist) total überzogen. Eigentlich lächerlich so ein Theater zu veranstalten. Komischer Rechtsstaat.


----------



## Danielsu83 (12. März 2019)

Hallo,

ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus das der Inhalt des Videos von Vitali grob richtig ist. Sprich das er angezeigt wurde wegen der Videos die ihm beim C&R zeigen , das die Polizei vorstellig geworden ist um eine Hausdurchsuchung vorzunehmen und das er den netten Menschen von Peta diese Anzeige verdankt.

Juristisch wäre eine Hausdurchsuchung da wie Kolja bereits erklärt hat völlig in Ordnung, verstößt aber gleichzeitig komplett gegen meine Rechtsempfinden.

Von dem Handy Video ausgehend muss ich aber auch feststellen das Vitali meiner Meinung nach nicht die hellste Kerze auf der Torte ist. Und scheinbar schon mal unüberlegt und emotional reagiert.

Angesichts der von Kolja bereits erläuterten sehr niedrigen Schwelle für Hausdurchsuchungen sollte sich jeder hier, der Fischbilder hat, mal ein wenig mit Thema Datenträgerverschlüsselung beschäftigen.

Mfg

Daniel


----------



## Zander Jonny (12. März 2019)

Ich würde sagen Video sind ein größeres Problem, Aus einem Bild mit einem Fisch kann mir keiner ein Strick drehen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (12. März 2019)

Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus das der Inhalt des Videos von Vitali grob richtig ist. Sprich das er angezeigt wurde wegen der Videos die ihm beim C&R zeigen , das die Polizei vorstellig geworden ist um eine Hausdurchsuchung vorzunehmen und das er den netten Menschen von Peta diese Anzeige verdankt.
> 
> ...


Datenträgerverschlüsselung kannst du vergessen. Es gibt nichts, was nicht geknackt werden kann. Ich empfele, vermeidet einfach Bilder und Videos, die als Beweismittel gegen euch verwendet werden können.

Genau das Gegenteil sehe ich Tag für Tag auf YouTube und FB. Hier werden ungebremst Videos veröffentlicht, aus denen selber schon der Verstoß gegen das TSG hervorgeht. So macht man es der Polizei einfach. Den Anfangsverdacht liefert das eigene Video des Anglers. Das rechtfertigt die Hausdurchsuchung. Dort findet man dann weiteres Material und danach nageln sie euch ans Kreuz!

Stellt doch einfach schon mal nichts onlien, was einen Verstoß gegen das TSG darstellt. Dann kann euer eigenes Video nicht zur Begründung einer Hausdurchsuchung verwendet werden. Ihr liefert dann keinen Anfangsverdacht.

Wenn ihr Videos im Ausland dreht, dann dokumentiert, dass ihr euch im Ausland befindet.

Wenn ihr in Deutschland dreht, dann lasst euch filmen. Hakt den Fisch ab, haltet ihn 1-2 Sekunden in die Kamera und last ihn wider schwimmen. Noch besser, ihr verzichtet darauf, den Fisch in die Kamera zu halten und setzt in sofort zurück. Danach erklärt ihr kurz, warum ihr ihn zurückgesetzt habt. Z.B. das ihr schon so große Waller/ Karpfen etc. gegessen habt, sie aber nicht schmeckten. Beendet ein Angelvideo mit einem Fisch den ihr entnommen und gegessen habt. Zeigt, wie ihr diesen "Küchenfisch" tierschutzgerecht getötet habt und er auf dem Grill landet. Demonstriert in der Gesamtschau eurer Videos, dass ihr mit der Absicht angelt, Fische zu entnehmen und tut dies auch ab und an. Dann belastet eurer Videomaterial nicht nur, sondern entlastet auch. An der Entnahme des einen oder andern Karpfens oder Wallers, wird der Bestand im Gewässer nicht leiden. Schleien sind im Übrigen wirklich sehr schmackhaft. Da lasse ich jede Forell für liegen. Dieses hardcore C&R schadet uns allen, wenn es auf Video veröffentlicht wird. Also lasst es einfach. Der Gentleman genießt und schweigt.


----------



## Minimax (12. März 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Stellt doch einfach schon mal nichts onlien, was einen Verstoß gegen das TSG darstellt. [...] und schweigt.



sic!


----------



## Kolja Kreder (12. März 2019)

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist die ganze Sache mit der Hausdurchsuchung ( wenn es so ist) total überzogen. Eigentlich lächerlich so ein Theater zu veranstalten. Komischer Rechtsstaat.



Der Rechtsstaat ist in Deutschland schon in Ordnung. Das wir so ein hartes TSG haben können wir kurzfristig nicht ändern. Leider haben wir keine Verbände, die sich voll auf die Jugendarbeit fokussieren. Die machen ja lieber Naturschutz. Dabei wäre unser bestes gesellschaftlchies Argument, wenn es uns gelingen würde mehr Jugendliche weg vom Handy und hin zum Anglen bringen zu können. Hier könnten die Verbände echt etwas für die Gesellschaft leisten. Wir haben den Schlüssel in der Hand, denn richtig organisiert ist Angeln Spannung, Gemeinschft und Abenteuern. Das sind Jugend-Naturschutzprojekte nicht. Mit Abenteuer Angeln bekommt man die Jugend auch noch heute. Vor allem wenn man als Verband die Jugend von ihren Helikoptereltern fernhält und ihnen Freiheit gibt. Leider springen die Verbände und die meisten Vereine auf diesen Zug nicht auf.


----------



## Danielsu83 (12. März 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Datenträgerverschlüsselung kannst du vergessen. Es gibt nichts, was nicht geknackt werden kann. Ich empfele, vermeidet einfach Bilder und Videos, die als Beweismittel gegen euch verwendet werden können.




Hallo Kolja,

ja alles ist knackbar. Eine vernüftige Verschlüsselungssoftware sollte aber in solchen Fällen einen ausreichend Schutz bieten. Ich gehe nicht davon aus das die Polizei wegen so etwas im Vorfeld einen Keylogger auf den entsprechenden Rechnern installiert oder eine Kaltstartattacke während des Hausbesuches auf den Rechner startet.

Mfg

Daniel


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (12. März 2019)

Neben dem Grund zu angeln ist aber auch


Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Hallo Kolja,
> 
> ja alles ist knackbar. Eine vernüftige Verschlüsselungssoftware sollte aber in solchen Fällen einen ausreichend Schutz bieten. Ich gehe nicht davon aus das die Polizei wegen so etwas im Vorfeld einen Keylogger auf den entsprechenden Rechnern installiert oder eine Kaltstartattacke während des Hausbesuches auf den Rechner startet.
> 
> ...



Ne, die packen alles zusammen und schauen dann in Ruhe nach.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (12. März 2019)

Unadbhängig von meiner angelpolitischen Position, werde ich natürlich immer versuchen jeden Angler, der sich an mich wendet best möglch zu vertreten und das Beste für ihn herauszuholen. Bei aller Politik, sind wir doch alle Angler. Wir müssen zusammenstehen und uns gegenseitig unterstützen.

Ich wollte ursprünglich in diesem Strang überhaupt nicht posten. Ich hielte es dann aber für notwendig, die Fehlvorstellungen von einigen grade zu rücken. Es liegt an uns, ob wir solchen absurden Organisationen wie Peta Futter geben oder nicht. Hört auf diese Organisation anzufüttern!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (12. März 2019)

Wir hatten vor einiger Zeit Besuch und es wurden einige Bilder geguckt. Und obwohl die Personen nicht überempfindlich sind, gab es Bilder, de besonders anstößig empfunden wurden. Immer wurden Barsche nur im Maul fest gehalten. 

Wenn man nüchtern drüber nachdenkt, nachvollziehbar. Wir Angler graben uns die Gruben selbst.


----------



## Lajos1 (13. März 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Wir hatten vor einiger Zeit Besuch und es wurden einige Bilder geguckt. Und obwohl die Personen nicht überempfindlich sind, gab es Bilder, de besonders anstößig empfunden wurden. Immer wurden Barsche nur im Maul fest gehalten.
> 
> Wenn man nüchtern drüber nachdenkt, nachvollziehbar. Wir Angler graben uns die Gruben selbst.



Hallo, 

sehe ich auch so. Der Fotografiewahn mit Veröffentlichung hat ja Ausmaße angenommen, welche schon als schlimm bezeichnnet werden können. Ich habe das Fotografieren von Fischen größtenteils noch im Zeitalter der Rollfilme aufgegeben und würde heute nur noch bei wirklichen Ausnahmefängen mal ein Foto machen. Dazu gehört aber kein 90 cm Hecht oder eine 50 cm Forelle. Und wir liefern unseren Gegnern durch viele dieser Fotos Munition gegen uns.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (13. März 2019)

[


----------



## Ruttentretzer (13. März 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> sehe ich auch so. Der Fotografiewahn mit Veröffentlichung hat ja Ausmaße angenommen, welche schon als schlimm bezeichnnet werden können. Ich habe das Fotografieren von Fischen größtenteils noch im Zeitalter der Rollfilme aufgegeben und würde heute nur noch bei wirklichen Ausnahmefängen mal ein Foto machen. Dazu gehört aber kein 90 cm Hecht oder eine 50 cm Forelle. Und wir liefern unseren Gegnern durch viele dieser Fotos Munition gegen uns.
> 
> ...


Früher mit den teuren Filmen hat man schon überlegt, ob es der Fisch wert ist, fotografiert zu werden.
Da hat mein Bruder immer gesagt" Brauch kein Foto, kann ich mir merken."
Die meisten Fotos werden heute zum Angeben gemacht, oder Werbung.

Grüße Ronni


----------



## Taxidermist (13. März 2019)

Das Dokumentieren von Fängen ist ja an sich nicht das Problem und sollte auch jeder machen können, wie es ihm beliebt.
Im privaten Bereich wird es damit auch keine Probleme geben.
Problematisch wird es doch erst, wenn man sein "Heldentum" dann unbedingt öffentlich machen muss.

Jürgen


----------



## Kochtopf (13. März 2019)

Wenn Peta jemals bei alle angeln reinschauen würde... gruselig! Da muss man sich rechtfertigen wenn man nen Fisch entnommen hat


----------



## MarkusZ (13. März 2019)

Die ganze Sache wirft bei mir schon einige Fragen auf.

Es wurden ja angeblich u.a. Handys des Beschuldigten, seines Vaters und seiner Freundin konfisziert. Das ist mittlerweile ein massiver Eingriff in das tägliche Leben, da dort ggf. wichtige private und berufliche Daten gespreichert sind, z.B. Termine, Unterlagen, ÖPNV-Tickets etc. .

Hat man da kein Recht, dass  nur der Speicher kopiert wird oder man zumindest eine Kopie der Speicherdaten erhält, wenn die Geräte eingezogen werden?

Die Auswertung kann sich ja über Wochen hinziehen.

Mit welchen wissenschaftlichen Methoden will man anhand von konfiszierten Angelgeräten und Schlauchbooten nachweisen, dass damit in Deutschland Welse gefangen und zurückgesetzt wurden?

Wie sieht das Verhältnis der eingesetzten Manpower, Sachaufwand und Zeit im Verhältnis zur Schwere des Tatverdachts aus?

Warum gehen laut SWR-Reportage in Freiburg drei Polizisten regelmäßig auf Anglerjagd, gibt es dort keine staatlichen Fischereiaufseher?

Da kann man schon ins Grübeln kommen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (13. März 2019)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das Dokumentieren von Fängen ist ja an sich nicht das Problem und sollte auch jeder machen können, wie es ihm beliebt.
> Im privaten Bereich wird es damit auch keine Probleme geben.
> Problematisch wird es doch erst, wenn man sein "Heldentum" dann unbedingt öffentlich machen muss.
> 
> Jürgen



Fotografieren mit Köpfchen.
Veröffentlichen mit Verstand.
Manchmal weniger blablabla zu den Fotos oder falls im Ausland ...mit Geotagging, markantes Gebäude etc. im Hintergrund so das der Standort erkennbar ist.
Wie bereits Kolja geschrieben hat.

Bei über 7 Milliarden Menschen auf der Welt findet Peta immer Fotos um damit Angler zu diskreditieren.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (13. März 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Fotografieren mit Köpfchen.
> Veröffentlichen mit Verstand.
> Manchmal weniger blablabla zu den Fotos oder falls im Ausland ...mit Geotagging, markantes Gebäude etc. im Hintergrund so das der Standort erkennbar ist.
> Wie bereits Kolja geschrieben hat.
> ...



Das schützt dich vor der Strafverfolgung, aber nicht davor von Peta an den Pranger gestellt zu werden. Das gehört für uns heute zum Angeln dazu und wird sich auch auf die nächste Zeit wohl nicht ändern.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (13. März 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Das schützt dich vor der Strafverfolgung, aber nicht davor von Peta an den Pranger gestellt zu werden. Das gehört für uns heute zum Angeln dazu und wird sich auch auf die nächste Zeit wohl nicht ändern.




ich sage ja bei 7 Milliarden Menschen auf diesem Planet wird es immer Fotos geben welche gegen uns Angler eingesetzt werden können.
Und dabei ist es egal wo diese Fotos entstanden sind.

Und wenn der Chinese Karl Otto plötzlich in Bayern am Chiemsee angelt und Piranhas am Haken hat.

Und wenn dieses Peta Volk keine Fotos bekommt, macht man sich halt welche.


----------



## MarkusZ (13. März 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Das *schützt dich vor der Strafverfolgung*, aber nicht davor von Peta an den Pranger gestellt zu werden. Das gehört für uns heute zum Angeln dazu und wird sich auch auf die nächste Zeit wohl nicht ändern.



Nicht unbedingt. Die Strafverfolgungsbehörden werden aktiv, wenn man angezeigt wird.

Und wie das Beispiel Sally Schön zeigt, kann das auch passieren, wenn man angibt, die Aufnahmen seien in Frankreich an einem Gewässer entstanden, wo C&R Vorschrift ist.

Ob es keinen Polizeinsatz gegeben hätte, wenn Vitali Dalke bei seinen Youtube-Videos Geodaten aus F eingeblendet hätte, kann man nur mutmaßen.

Die Strafverfolgungsbehörden suchen ja scheinbar noch nach Beweisen, die sich ggf. einem deutschen Tatort zuweisen lassen.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (13. März 2019)

Zuerst einmal: Ein toller Thread, dessen Diskussion sich ja angenehm im Rahmen hält, mit vielen tollen Informationen. Da ein Dank an Kolja Kreder für die Aufklärung und die guten Ratschläge.

Vor allem gibt es eine Aussage, der ich auf jeden Fall zustimme. Das es mehr Selbstverantwortung für Angler geben sollte und es sich lohnt, dafür zu kämpfen.

Was ich allerdings nicht gutheißen kann, ist die negative Einstellung gegenüber dem Fotografieren/Filmen unseres Hobbys und unserer Fänge. Ich finde, wir sollten auch für mehr Eigenverantwortung in dieser Hinsicht kämpfen. Schließlich halten wir alle uns gerade in einem Forum auf, in dem es dazu gehört, seine Fänge zu präsentieren. Und ich finde es Anmaßend, wenn da pauschal jeder, der seine Fänge (ganz gleich der Größe, natürlich unter Berücksichtigung der hier genannten Tipps) fotografiert und präsentiert, als Angeber oder ähnliches dargestellt wird. 
Das sind *Erinnerungen* auf Foto gebannt. Von schönen Stunden, die wir am Wasser verbracht haben.
Und um ein Beispiel zu nennen: Wenn ich dann mit dem Sohnemann eines Freundes (5 Jahre alt) einen Tag am Wasser verbringe, wir einen schönen Fisch fangen und danach ein Foto davon machen, welches er stolz seiner Mutter zeigt... ein Angeber?

Ich denke es sollte klar sein, worauf ich hinaus möchte. Jede Seite hat ihre Grenzen. Dort Pauschal jeden Angler, der Fotos macht und veröffentlicht derart abwertend anzugehen, ist der falsche Weg. Vor allem deshalb, weil es falsch ist, wenn wir uns gegenseitig angehen anstatt Zusammenhalt zu zeigen. Auch wenn ich manche Arten der Angelei und den Umgang oder die Darstellung nicht mag, so liegt es mir fern, bei solch einem Angler nachzutreten. Wie bereits erwähnt: Wir sind Angler und sollten zusammen halten. Kritik ist gut, aber direkt abwertend zu sein, weil man eine andere Meinung hat, ist daneben.

P.S. Ich selbst habe in der Vergangenheit auch den ein oder anderen Fehler gemacht, aus dem ich heute lerne. Und ich bin da dankbar für die Tipps hier, die ich trotz des Privilegs in den Niederlanden zu angeln, zukünftig berücksichtigen möchte.


----------



## Toni_1962 (13. März 2019)

Mag jeder machen, wie er will ... oder aber nicht, wenn er der Gemeinschaft schadet.
Ich mag Trophäendarstellung  als systematische Darstellung seiner Fänge als Bild oder Film, sobald diese meinen Geschmack widersprechen wie angeschnürte Waller, bis zum Sonnenschein gepferchte Karpfen, Daumen in Barschmäuler usw. nicht.
Das ist natürlich mein rein privates Geschmacksempfinden, das keiner teilen muss.
Wenn dies jedoch so gebracht wird, dass es dem Ruf der Angler schadet, dann sollten mal alle nachdenken anfangen, weil sie dann im Teiler dabei sind.


----------



## MarkusZ (13. März 2019)

> wir einen schönen Fisch fangen und danach ein Foto davon machen, welches er stolz seiner Mutter zeigt... ein Angeber?



Ich denke nicht, dass die Mutter die Bilder dann an PETA oder die Staatsanwaltschaft weiterleiten würde????

Ich glaube und hoffe auch nicht, dass bei dir demnächst ein Einsatzkommando vor der Tür  stehen wird, aber ganz ausschließen läst sich das anscheinend nicht mehr.

Das Netz ist voll von C&R-Bildern und Videos. Der größte Teil stammt aus dem Ausland wo man daran nichts auszusetzen hat.

Warum nun in Feiburg so intensiv versucht wird nun auch in D Beweise dafür zu finden finde schon komisch.

Laut SWR-Bericht hatte die Taskforce ja bis dahin lediglich einen einzigen Angler angezeigt und ob der überhaupt schuldig war ergibt sich aus dem Beitrag auch nicht. Darüber entscheidet ja zum Glück nicht der von PETA ausgezeichnete Polizist.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (13. März 2019)

> Und um ein Beispiel zu nennen: Wenn ich dann mit dem Sohnemann eines Freundes (5 Jahre alt) einen Tag am Wasser verbringe, wir einen schönen Fisch fangen und danach ein Foto davon machen, welches er stolz seiner Mutter zeigt... ein Angeber?



Ein schönes Beispiel, aber eines, von dem ich nicht wüsste, das so eines Konsequenzen für den Fänger bzw. dessen Aufsichtsperson nach sich zog. Oft sind es Personen des öffentlichen Lebens, die damit ihren Lebensunterhalt verdienen, oder welche, die es diesen gerne nachtun. Allesamt strafmündig und oft hat man durchaus den Eindruck, das die Bilder wichtiger sind, als die Unversehrtheit des Fanges.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (13. März 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> und oft hat man durchaus den Eindruck, das die Bilder wichtiger sind, als die Unversehrtheit des Fanges.


Alles hat seine Grenzen und es muss auch nicht alles toleriert werden. Aber es geht mir darum, dass es viele Stimmen hier gibt, die jegliches Präsentieren von Fängen (was hier im Forum oft geschieht) als Angeberei betiteln, das Wort Ego fällt oder anderweitig abwertend betitelt wird.


----------



## MarkusZ (13. März 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Ein schönes Beispiel, aber eines, von dem ich nicht wüsste, das so eines Konsequenzen für den Fänger bzw. dessen Aufsichtsperson nach sich zog. Oft sind es Personen des öffentlichen Lebens, die damit ihren Lebensunterhalt verdienen, oder welche, die es diesen gerne nachtun. Allesamt strafmündig und oft hat man durchaus den Eindruck, das die Bilder wichtiger sind, _*als die Unversehrtheit des Fange*_s.



Das wäre in D aber eher ein moralisches Problem, weniger ein rechtliches.

Im TSCHG geht es ja nur um töten oder Schmerzen/Leiden zufügen.

Im Ausland kann man da bei bestimmten Fischarten dagegen schon eher Probleme bekommen. In Nordamerika dürfen manche "game-fish" z.B. bei C&R nur im Wasser abgehakt werden.  Da wäre man beim typischen  Poser-Foto mit ausgestreckten Armen schon dran.  

Bei dem Thema sind  andere Länder m.E. deutlich besser aufgestellt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (13. März 2019)

Dennis, ich habe nichts gegen Angler die gut fangen und es ist auch nicht das Problem, wenn ein Angelkumpel schnell ein Foto macht. Aber da wird arrangiert, ein schöner Hintergrund gesucht, dann werden verschiedene Posen eingenommen, der Fisch in mehrmals von vorne bis hinten abgefilmt und gerade in Videos, erstmal gesabbelt, an Stelle erst den Fisch zurück zu setzen und dann die Predigt abzulassen.

@MarkusZ Das Tierschutzgesetzt bewertet nicht nur Schmerz und Leid auch der Schaden ist vom Tier abzuwenden. Und da gibt es auch Untersuchungen zu, wie mit den Fischen umzugehen ist, um den Schaden möglichst gering zu halten. Daher ist der Fisch entweder zu verwerten, oder umgehend schonend zurückzusetzen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (13. März 2019)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Das wäre in D aber eher ein moralisches Problem, weniger ein rechtliches.
> 
> Im TSCHG geht es ja nur um töten oder Schmerzen/Leiden zufügen.
> 
> ...



Nein, auch um Schaden 

Schmerzen und Leidempfindunge sind bei manchen Wirbeltieren nicht nachgewiesen. 
Fische soll diese Eigenschaft komplett abhanden sein.
Einzig was definitiv bei Fischen nachgewiesen wurde sind Stresssympthome.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (13. März 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Dennis, ich habe nichts gegen Angler die gut fangen und es ist auch nicht das Problem, wenn ein Angelkumpel schnell ein Foto macht. Aber da wird arrangiert, ein schöner Hintergrund gesucht, dann werden verschiedene Posen eingenommen, der Fisch in mehrmals von vorne bis hinten abgefilmt und gerade in Videos, erstmal gesabbelt, an Stelle erst den Fisch zurück zu setzen und dann die Predigt abzulassen.



Woran erkennst Du ob ein Angelkumpel schnell ein Foto gemacht hat? Kannst Du hellsehen?
Wahrscheinlich hat er genauso einen schönen Hintergrund etc. gesucht?

Oder das kleine Mädchen mit den ersten gefangenen Fisch?
Verschiedene Posen .... Blendeneinstellungen etc...
Woran erkennst Du dies an einem einzigen Bild?
Weil es Scheisse aussieht?


Dieses Bashing von fotografierenden Anglern erinnert mich an sexuelle Belästigung von Frauen.
Selber Schuld
ich hab ja nichts dagegen  aber muss man dies und jenes?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (13. März 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Dieses Bashing von fotografierenden Anglern erinnert mich an sexuelle Belästigung von Frauen.
> Selber Schuld
> ich hab ja nichts dagegen  aber muss man dies und jenes?



So ein dummer wie unzutreffender Vergleich. 

Aber woran erkennt man das mehrere Bilder gemacht werden, oder das es wieder mal länger dauerte? Dazu braucht man nur mal bei Facebook, Instagram und in den Foren zu schauen, in denen sich der Fänger abfeiert. Das ist oft einfach eine Frage der Eitelkeit und Dusseligkeit der Leute und die werden wohl auch am ehesten betroffen sein.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (13. März 2019)

Nein, nur weil dieser Vergleich nicht in Dein Bild passt ist dieser nicht dumm. Er ist nur drastisch.
Das ist nämlich der allg. Tenor vieler Angler. Foto gemacht, Anzeige bekommen = Selber schuld.
Oder ich habe ja nichts dagegen wenn man schnell ein Bild macht aber dieses lange posen etc..

Das Gesetz unterscheidet nicht ob 1 sec oder 2 sec oder 10 Minuten.
Eine unnötige Verzögerung ist ein Foto auf jeden Fall, selbst dem Kumpel den Fisch kurz hinhalten zum Fotografieren ist nach dem TSG nicht akzeptabel.
Dies hat übrigens Kolja ausreichend beschrieben. Am sichersten ist es keine Fotos zu machen.
Noch sicherer ist es das Angeln einzustellen.

Das nächste Problem ist, dass in DE mittlerweile ganz klar im Ausland gemachte Fotos genutzt werden um in DE Angler vor Gericht zu bekommen.
Und das manche  Staatsanwaltschaft zu gerne erstmal darauf anspringt.
Das kostet des Anglers Geld.
Im Grunde ist dies Mobbing.

So werden Angler weich gekocht. Gehen sich sogar gegenseitig an die Gurgel wegen Fotos.


----------



## gründler (13. März 2019)

Wettangeln...Setzkescher....Lebend Köfi.....C&R....keine Angelveranstaltungen......und nun auch keine Fotos/Videos mehr.....

Wir bestrafen uns selbst (das freut die und ist bewußt so gewollt)....dabei geht es Petra nur darum das Angeln und Jagd etc. komplett verboten werden.....und wir spielen dieses Spiel auch noch mit..... immer mit dem Gedanken sowie Aufforderungen das wir Angler dadurch besser wegkommen....und sind wir das bis jetzt???
Haben sie aufgehört uns in Ruhe zu lassen???

Mal schauen was sie als nächstes Anprangern und wir dann Natüüüürlich so auch "einsehen" und das nicht mehr tun....

Salamitaktik geht zu 110% auf.......


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (13. März 2019)

Da bei einem Fisch der 10 Minuten nicht im Wasser ist je nach Art durchaus von einer Schädigung auszugehen ist, bin ich mir sicher, das es da zu einer Unterscheidung kommen kann.

Aber ich schildere hier nur meine Sichtweise, die muss sich auch niemand zu eigen machen. Ich bin mir aber sicher, das ich nicht angezeigt werde. Jeder andere darf das anders bewerten und sich auch dem Risiko aussetzen. Das ist mir wurscht.

Es ist mir aber auch wurscht, was ein betroffener dann denkt, wenn man ihm aufzeigt, das er sich selbst in den Fokus geschoben hat.


----------



## MarkusZ (13. März 2019)

> auch der Schaden ist vom Tier abzuwenden



In welchem § steht das und wie hoch wäre das Strafmaß?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (13. März 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Da bei einem Fisch der 10 Minuten nicht im Wasser ist je nach Art durchaus von einer Schädigung auszugehen ist, bin ich mir sicher, das es da zu einer Unterscheidung kommen kann.
> 
> Aber ich schildere hier nur meine Sichtweise, die muss sich auch niemand zu eigen machen. Ich bin mir aber sicher, das ich nicht angezeigt werde. Jeder andere darf das anders bewerten und sich auch dem Risiko aussetzen. Das ist mir wurscht.
> 
> Es ist mir aber auch wurscht, was ein betroffener dann denkt, wenn man ihm aufzeigt, das er sich selbst in den Fokus geschoben hat.



Alles gut, war auch nicht gegen Dich persönlich gerichtet.
Mir gefallen auch so manche Fotos nicht. Da schüttel ich auch nur den Kopf.
Betrifft aber auch diverse andere Lebenseinstellungen etc.
Jedoch käme ich nicht auf die Idee zu sagen Selber Schuld etc.
Wir sind ein freies Land...noch...

Ich habe mich beim Angeklagten auch innerlich gefragt musste diese Darstellung so sein?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (13. März 2019)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> In welchem § steht das und wie hoch wäre das Strafmaß?


 §1
Satz 1
Zitat:"Zweck dieses Gesetzes ist es, aus der Verantwortung des Menschen für das Tier als Mitgeschöpf dessen Leben und Wohlbefinden zu schützen. Niemand darf einem Tier ohne vernünftigen Grund Schmerzen, Leiden oder Schäden zufügen."


----------



## MarkusZ (13. März 2019)

Schäden zufügen wäre aber keine Straftat, oder ?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (13. März 2019)

Musste Du Kolja um eine Rechtsberatung bitten.


----------



## MarkusZ (13. März 2019)

Schäden wären laut Gesetz ne Ordnngswidrigkeit.

Ist aber auch egal, weil bei C&R m.W. bisher immer nach §17 geklagt wurde.

Ob die Feiburger auch wegen ner Ordnungswidrigkeit mit geballter Staatsmacht ausgerückt wären, kann man nur mutmaßen.

Warum man dort mit solcher Vehemenz und mit solch großem Aufwand  an Personal- und Sachkosten nach vermeintlichen C&R fandet wundert mich aber rotzdem.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (13. März 2019)

Hat eigentlich noch jemand einen Link zu dem Video? Ich habe nur gehört, er hätte wohl einen zweiten Wels gedrillt, während der davor gefangene noch auf der Abhakmatte lag. Wenn das so wäre, würde sich mein Mitgefühl in homöopathischen Dosen halten.


----------



## Racklinger (13. März 2019)

Alsooo, wenn in dem Video, wie @Lajos1 geschrieben hat, der Wels minutenlang auf der Abhakmatte lag


Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> dieser Welsangler ist ja nicht wegen C&R ins Visier der Justiz geraten, sondern wegen Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz. Wie auf dem Video zu erkennen, liegt der Wels etliche Meter von Wasser entfernt auf einer Matte, mit ihm wird posiert, dann geht der Fänger wegen eines Bisses zu seiner Rute und läßt den Wels erstmal weiter auf der Matte liegen. Wenn das tatsächlich in Deutschland passiert ist (ist es das ?) hat er sich aber ausgesprochen dämlich verhalten und so eine Steilvorlage für alle Anglergegner geliefert und sich selbst ans Messer.
> 
> ...


Also ich kenn jetzt die Tierschutzgesetze in Frankreich nicht, aber hat er damit evtl. auch gegen französisches Recht verstoßen? Ich meine jetzt nicht C&R, sondern weil der Wels da eine, ich sag mal erhebliche Zeitlang auf der Matte lag. 
Hypothetische Frage: Kann man dann auch nach deutschem Recht verurteilt werden, wenn man eine Straftat im Ausland begeht?


----------



## Taxidermist (13. März 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich noch jemand einen Link zu dem Video? Ich habe nur gehört, er hätte wohl einen zweiten Wels gedrillt, während der davor gefangene noch auf der Abhakmatte lag. Wenn das so wäre, würde sich mein Mitgefühl in homöopathischen Dosen halten.



Sowohl die kurze Variante ca. 1 Minute, wo er sich mit dem Waller auf der Plane wälzt, als auch das im Original 30 Minuten lange Video, sind von seiner Seite verschwunden.
Ist wahrscheinlich auch besser so!
Ich nehme an, auf Anraten seines Rechtsbeistands?
Ich habe es mir angesehen und fand die, seine Vorgehensweise schon fragwürdig.
Wer sich sonst noch einen Eindruck von seinen Aktivitäten verschaffen möchte:
https://www.youtube.com/user/videoeurosom

Nachtrag:
Besonders dumm fand ich, dass im Originalvideo Russisch gesprochen wird und er auch noch, hilfreich für die Justiz und Peta, mit deutschen Untertiteln versehen war.
So konnte man sehen, dass während der eine Waller noch auf der Plane lag und der nächste schon an der Rute hing,  den durchaus richtigen Vorschlag seines Kollegen, zuerst den einen Waller mal schwimmen zu lassen  und der andere, bisher filmende Kollege den Drill übernehmen wollte, bzw. sich anbot dies zu tun (Untertitel!), abgelehnt wurde.
Diesen Vorschlag des Kollegen hat er zunächst (dummerweise!) abgelehnt und ist zur Rute gestürmt und hat dann den Drill aufgenommen.
Wohlgemerkt, während der erste Waller noch deutlich nach Luft schnappend und ins Bild gesetzt, auf der Plane lag!
Dann wurde ein Schnitt gemacht und man konnte sehen, dass der Kollege dann doch den zweiten Waller drillte, der dann von ihm selbst per Hand gelandet wurde.
Vom ersten Waller, der ja noch auf der Plane lag, war dann nichts mehr zu sehen?

Jürgen


----------



## Kochtopf (13. März 2019)

Oben links das Logo "Euro som - catch and release" - im ernst er schreit danach belangt zu werden


----------



## Racklinger (13. März 2019)

Anscheinend geht es aber doch um Videos und Bilder, die angeblich an Mosel und Oberrhein gemacht wurden:
https://www.badische-zeitung.de/meinung/kommentare/wohnungsdurchsuchung-bei-einem-sportangler-ist-unverhaeltnismaessig
wenn man der Zeitung glauben darf. 

Dann mal sehen was dabei rauskommt......


----------



## Rheinangler (13. März 2019)

So sehr ich diese radikalen Tierschützerorganisation auch verurteile, weil sie völlig maßlos und verblendet sind - so sehr muss ich leider in diesem Fall auch zugeben, dass solche_ (Edit: gelöscht)_ unserem schönen Hobby fast noch mehr schaden.

Letztendlich haben wir alle während der Ausbildung zum Fischereischeininhaber gelernt, dass wir gefangene Fische waidgerecht und respektvoll behandeln sollen.

Jemand der einen gefangenen Großfisch erstmal auf einer Matte im Trockenen zappeln lässt - dieses dann auch noch per Video in die Welt hinausposaunt - bettelt um Bestrafung. Respektvolles, waidgerechtes Angeln sieht anders aus - nicht nur in der Wahrnehmung der radikalen Tierschützer.

Wenn jemand einen Fisch fängt und sich voller Stolz damit ablichten lässt, ist eigentlich alles (für mich) im grünen Bereich - wenn er Ihn dann wieder in sein Element entlässt, weil er Ihn nicht verwerten kann/will, finde ich das auch völlig ok.

Der Freiburger Kollege musste sich natürlich auch um die zweite Rute kümmern und wenn er alleine unterwegs gewesen wäre, hätte er tatsächlich das Problem gehabt zu entscheiden, worum er sich zuerst kümmern soll. Denn ein Waller mit abgebrochener Rute im Schlepptau ist sicherlich auch nicht im Sinne des Fisches. Er war aber nicht alleine unterwegs und hätte das Problem auch waidgerechet lösen können.

Ebenso enpfinde ich es als nicht waidgerecht, gefangene Großfische mit einer Schlinge durch den empfindlichen Kiemenbogen zu hältern - ein bei Walleranglern beliebtes Unterfangen, damit der Fisch am nächsten Morgen vernünftig fotografiert werden kann.
Wobei das auch nur ein persönliches Gefühl von mir ist - ob dem Fisch dabei tatsächlich ein Schaden zugefügt wird kann ich nicht wirklich beurteilen. Radikalen Tierschützern spielt sowas auf jeden Fall auch in die Karten und unsere aktuelle politische Grün/Rote Gemengelage folgt denen auf Zuruf....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (13. März 2019)

_(Edit: gelöscht, da oben ebenfalls gelöscht, somit fehlt der Bezug)_ Ah ok am deutschen Wesen soll die Welt genesen.

Man angelt im Ausland und muss dann mit der Anklagebank in Deutschland rechnen?
Wahrscheinlich in Frankreich auch noch ohne deutschen Angelschein geangelt.
Das kann teuer werden.

Dabei ist ja nicht mal die Schuld bewiesen, aber schon mal _(Edit: gelöscht)_.

Wir Angler sind wahrlich alle _(edit: gelöscht)_
Angeln um Fische zu essen, dabei gibt es diese im Lebensmittelladen.
Wir sind echte Vollpfosten.
Bringen den Naturschutz in Verruf.


----------



## Kochtopf (13. März 2019)

Es ist hilfreich die Beiträge zu lesen bevor man schreibt


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (13. März 2019)

Ich halte diese Grundeinstellung und deren Schlussfolgerung daraus für falsch.
Und schon gar nicht bezeichne ich Angler _(edit: gelöscht)._

Und wir sollten uns mal alle auf die Fahne schreiben,   Ausland ist nicht Deutschland!
Nicht jeder im Ausland teilt deutsches Tierschutzgedankengut.

Die heutigen Social Media Kanäle sind International.
Chinesische Angler in China landen dann auch bei Einreise nach Deutschland vor Gericht?
Oder werden dann auch als Vollpfosten bezeichnet?

Ich möchte euch mal sehen wenn ihr mit 3 Ruten fischt (in NRW sind 3 Ruten an vielen Gewässern erlaubt) und an 2 Ruten im Wert von 300 Euro ist ein kapitaler Fisch...
Und den anderen kapitalen Fisch löst ihr gerade vom Haken.
Da werden die wenigsten eine richtige Entscheidung treffen.

Und ganz nebenbei erwähnt, ist so mancher nicht mal in der Lage fachgerecht den Haken zu lösen.

Da gehe ich mit euch nicht konform, auch wenn ich diese Art von zur Schaustellung etc. nicht mag.


----------



## Rheinangler (13. März 2019)

Ich bezeichne den Sportsfreund aus Freiburg deshalb als _(edit: gelöscht)_, weil er unüberlegt in Deutschland problematisches Videomateroal online stellt. Damit hat er sich direkt und den andern Anglern indirekt einen Bärendienst erwiesen. Das es zwischenzeitlich entfernt wurde zeigt, dass meine Einschätzung zwar drastisch formuliert, aber auch nicht ganz falsch ist.

Waidgerechtes angeln ist eine Wertevorstellung, egal ob ich in Deutschland, Holland, Dänemark oder Norwegen zum Angeln fahre. Warum sollten für mich persönlich außerhalb unserer Grenzen andere Werte Gültigkeit haben? Ein gefangener Fisch wird ordentlich behandelt, da gibt's für mich nichts zu diskutieren.


----------



## Toni_1962 (13. März 2019)

Ich sehe in manchen Angler mehr als nur _(edit: gelöscht)_.
Das Verhalten einzelner Angler bringen alle in Verruf, gefährden diese sogar. Beispielweise: Solche wenige, ich nennen diese nicht nur Vollpfosten, z.B. haben Pachtverlängerung für Gewässer an Vereine gefährdet mit ihrem Verhalten, manch Vorstand hier muss sich damit rumquälen, reparieren, kitten, und die hobbyausübende Mehrheit retten …
Falsch verstandener Corpsgeist war noch nie Ratgeber in guter Sache ...


----------



## angler1996 (13. März 2019)

Rheinangler schrieb:


> Ich bezeichne den Sportsfreund aus Freiburg deshalb als _(edit gelöscht)_, weil er unüberlegt in Deutschland problematisches Videomateroal online stellt. Damit hat er sich direkt und den andern Anglern indirekt einen Bärendienst erwiesen. Das es zwischenzeitlich entfernt wurde zeigt, dass meine Einschätzung zwar drastisch formuliert, aber auch nicht ganz falsch ist.
> 
> Waidgerechtes angeln ist eine Wertevorstellung, egal ob ich in Deutschland, Holland, Dänemark oder Norwegen zum Angeln fahre. Warum sollten für mich persönlich außerhalb unserer Grenzen andere Werte Gültigkeit haben? Ein gefangener Fisch wird ordentlich behandelt, da gibt's für mich nichts zu diskutieren.



weil dort u.U. andere Rechtsvorschriften gelten  oder der Umgang mit dem Fisch ein ganz anderer ist. Das reicht vom weitestgehenden Zurücksetzen bis zum nicht vor die Rübe hauen und auch nicht Abstechen , nur mal so


----------



## Toni_1962 (13. März 2019)

Sachbestände differenziert betrachten? Fehlanzeige!


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. März 2019)

Racklinger schrieb:


> Anscheinend geht es aber doch um Videos und Bilder, die angeblich an Mosel und Oberrhein gemacht wurden:
> https://www.badische-zeitung.de/meinung/kommentare/wohnungsdurchsuchung-bei-einem-sportangler-ist-unverhaeltnismaessig
> wenn man der Zeitung glauben darf.
> 
> Dann mal sehen was dabei rauskommt......




Na und ? kann beides in Frankreich sein


----------



## Kochtopf (13. März 2019)

Oder in Deutschland. Schon doof wenn man die fließrichtung des Gewässers nachvollziehen kann


----------



## Inni (13. März 2019)

Nur eine Frage interessehalber, ich beziehe hier keine Position:
Sind dann eurer Meinung nach, alle anderen Teamangler und Hersteller bekannter Marken, die ihre gefangenen Fische in die Kamera halten (um offensichtlich ihre Firma und tolle Gerätschaften zu präsentieren), auch alles _(edit: gelöscht)_?


----------



## Kochtopf (13. März 2019)

Inni schrieb:


> Nur eine Frage interessehalber, ich beziehe hier keine Position:
> Sind dann eurer Meinung nach, alle anderen Teamangler und Hersteller bekannter Marken, die ihre gefangenen Fische in die Kamera halten (um offensichtlich ihre Firma und tolle Gerätschaften zu präsentieren), auch alles "Vollpfosten"?


Wenigstens zeigen sie nicht wie sie die Setzkescher ausleeren. Und man hat immer eine Homestory über angeln und Verwertung mit Kindern oder so in der Hinterhand. Die machen es clever


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (13. März 2019)

Und der Setzkescher läge im Wasser und nicht an Land, während der nächste Fisch gelandet  wird. So einem Verhalten würde ich auch am heimischen Gewässer nicht unkommentiert zusehen.


----------



## Nemo (13. März 2019)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Schäden wären laut Gesetz ne Ordnngswidrigkeit.
> Ist aber auch egal, weil bei C&R m.W. bisher immer nach §17 geklagt wurde.
> 
> Ob die Feiburger auch wegen ner Ordnungswidrigkeit mit geballter Staatsmacht ausgerückt wären, kann man nur mutmaßen.
> ...



So jetzt ich als interessierter Rechtslaie wieder:
Nach §17 sind ja dann "länger anhaltende oder sich wiederholende erhebliche Schmerzen oder Leiden" der Vorwurf.

Wie weist der Staatsanwalt das länger anhaltende Leiden eigentlich nach, wenn das wissenschaftlich gar nicht geklärt ist? Muss das nicht zweifelsfrei bewiesen werden?

Und ich hab noch einen (jetzt mal allgemein beim Angeln, Drillen): Wieso spricht man bei dem "vernünftigen Grund" von einem "Rechtfertigungsgrund"? Das steht doch im Tatbestand. D.h. wenn das Angeln ein "vernünftiger Grund" ist, ist der Tatbestand nicht erfüllt und fertig mit der Kiste. Rechtfertigungsgründe werden doch erst später geprüft, d.h. einen Rechtfertigungsgrund braucht man doch nur, wenn der Tatbestand erfüllt ist, oder?

Herrlich, was für blöde Fragen man nach 2 Std. Youtube-Strafrecht stellen kann
...gut, falls Kolja antwortet steh ich vermutlich doof da, aber was solls


----------



## UMueller (13. März 2019)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Warum man dort mit solcher Vehemenz und mit solch großem Aufwand  an Personal- und Sachkosten nach vermeintlichen C&R fandet wundert mich aber rotzdem.


Vermutlich hat Petra da eine gute Portion Vitamin B . Wir dürfen nicht vergessen das dieser Verein jegliches Angeln verbieten will. Bei den Posern und C&R fangen sie an. Danach kommt der gewöhnliche Angler. Es wird langsam Zeit für Gegenwind


----------



## Kolja Kreder (13. März 2019)

_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> So jetzt ich als interessierter Rechtslaie wieder:
> Nach §17 sind ja dann "länger anhaltende oder sich wiederholende erhebliche Schmerzen oder Leiden" der Vorwurf.
> 
> Wie weist der Staatsanwalt das länger anhaltende Leiden eigentlich nach, wenn das wissenschaftlich gar nicht geklärt ist? Muss das nicht zweifelsfrei bewiesen werden?
> ...



Deine Fragen sind überhaupt nicht doof. Gerade die letzte Frage ist sogar überaus berechtigt. Der "vernünftige Grund" steht im Tatbestand. Genau über diese Frage existiert ein Meinungsstreit in der Wissenschft. Diesen jetzt darzulegen wäre zu aufwendig. Es bringt auch nicht viel, weil diese Frage eher akademisch ist und in der Praxis nicht wirklich relevant ist. Der BGH sieht in dem "vernünftigen Grund" ein Merkmal der Rechtfertigung. Allerdings reicht er weiter, als die gesetzlich normierten Rechtfertigungsgründe (wie z.B.: Notwehr, Nothilfe usw.). Hier können auch Gewohnheitsrecht oder gelebte Bräuche durchaus rechtfertigend wirken. Wenig relevant ist die Einordnung, weil auch eine Rechtfertigung die Strafbarkeit vollständig entfallen lässt und das nichtvorliegen einer Rechtfertigung ebenfalls von der StA bewiesen werden muss. Ist eine Tat gerechtfertigt, dann ist sich generel nicht strafbar. Anders bei Entschuldigungsgründen. Die lassen die Strafbarkeit nicht generell entfallen, sondern müssen in der Person des Täters vorliegen und sind individuell zu prüfen.

Zum nächsten Problem: Die Vielzahl an unbestimmten Rechtsbegriffen im § 17 TSG. Die waren schon Gegenstand einer Entscheidung des BVerfG. Wir haben im deutschen Strafrecht nämlich ein Bestimmtheitsgebot. Eine Strafnorm mus so beschaffen sein, dass der Bürger selber zu jederzeit wissen kann, was Recht und was Unrecht ist. Klar, dass dies bei dieser unbestimmten Norm vor dem BVerfG landen musste. Im Ergebnis sagete das BVerfG, dass § 17 TSG mit viel gutem Willen gerade noch bestimmt genug ist. Es stellt sich aber die Frage, zu wessen Lasten es denn geht, wenn eine strafbare Handlung aussschließlich auf die Unbestimmtheit der Norm zurückzuführen ist. Auch hierzu gibt es ein Urtei und das ist noch gar nicht so alt. Es war die Entscheidung über das Schreddern von Eintagsküken. (Landgericht Münster mit Beschluss vom 7.3. 2016 – 2Kls 540 JS 290/ 15 – 7/15) Das LG Münster äußerte Bedenken an der Verfassungsmäßigkeit von § 17 TSG. Wenn man aber nun das Bestimmtheitsgebot schon soweit "ausleiert", dann ist es Aufgabe des Gesetzgebers hier in den Spezialgesetzen (für uns das LFischG) Klarheit zu schaffen. Das LG Münster führt weiter aus, dass es nicht Aufgabe der Strafrichter sein kann, in diese Spetzialgesetze das TSG von Außen einschränkend hineinzuinterpretieren. In einfachen Worten: Der Gesetzgeber soll z.B. das LFischG so klar formulieren, dass klar ist, was man darf und was man nicht darf. Mit dieser Thematik hat sich Grünknochen beschäftigt und ich erlaube mir ihn an diesem Punkt zu zitieren:

_"Ich halte diesen Ansatz für richtig. Bedeutet: Das Angeln selbst bedarf keiner besonderen Rechtfertigung oder gar Motivforschung. Die Rahmenbedingungen bestimmt das jeweilige Landesfischereigesetz selbst. Finden sich in diesem Gesetz – seiner Rechtsnatur nach übrigens Ordnungsrecht – keine Aussagen zum Thema Entnahmepflicht, gibt es sie nicht und es verbietet sich, diese über §§ 17,18 TSG hineinzuinterpretieren."_

(Wie ihr seht, tauschen wir uns regelmäßig aus. Unsere Rechtsauffassungen sind nahezu deckungsgleich. Dies gilt auch für Elmar Weber, mit dem ich auch immer wieder in Kontakt stehe. Wenn ich hier was juristisches schreibe könnt ihr also davon ausgehen, dass das nicht nur meine Meinung ist.)

Leider folgen die Amtsgerichte noch nicht der Auffassung des LG Münster und der daraus entwickelten Argumentation von Grünknochen. Was nicht ist, kann aber noch werden.

Die Amtsgerichte machen sich die Sache bei der Frage von "länger anhaltendem Leid" recht einfach. Sie lassen diese Frage von einem Gutachter (meist Amtstierarzt) bewerten und folgen dann seiner Empfehlung. Der Argumentation von Jendrusch & Arlinghaus, dass der Angler jedenfalls keinen vorsätzlichen Verstoß gegen das TSG begeht, wenn in der Wissenschaft höchst umstritten ist, ob Fische überhaupt Schmerzen empfinden, wird überwiegend nicht gefolgt.

Wie ihr seht, sind wir angelpolitisch interessiereten Juristen recht tief in der Materie drinnen. Allerdings haben die Verbände, insbesonere der DAFV bislang unser Know-how nicht nachgefragt. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass die da ein Interesse haben.

Was uns Anglern helfen würde wären weitere wissenschaftliche Studien, die nachweisen, dass der Fisch kein, dem Menschen entsprechendes Schmerzempfinden besitzt. Der DAFV sitzt aber lieber auf einer Million EURO Rücklagen, als entsprechende Studien in Auftrag zu geben.

Ich hoffe die Fragen ausreichend beantwortet zu haben.


----------



## Zander Jonny (14. März 2019)

Wieso bekommen die Leute von Peta keine Hausdurchsuchung wenn die unberechtigt auf Grundstücke gehen und Fotos und Videos machen von angeblich gequälten Tieren ?


----------



## Nemo (14. März 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Deine Fragen sind überhaupt nicht doof. Gerade die letzte Frage ist sogar überaus berechtigt. Der "vernünftige Grund" steht im Tatbestand. Genau über diese Frage existiert ein Meinungsstreit in der Wissenschft. Diesen jetzt darzulegen wäre zu aufwendig. Es bringt auch nicht viel, weil diese Frage eher akademisch ist und in der Praxis nicht wirklich relevant ist. Der BGH sieht in dem "vernünftigen Grund" ein Merkmal der Rechtfertigung. Allerdings reicht er weiter, als die gesetzlich normierten Rechtfertigungsgründe (wie z.B.: Notwehr, Nothilfe usw.). Hier können auch Gewohnheitsrecht oder gelebte Bräuche durchaus rechtfertigend wirken. Wenig relevant ist die Einordnung, weil auch eine Rechtfertigung die Strafbarkeit vollständig entfallen lässt und das nichtvorliegen einer Rechtfertigung ebenfalls von der StA bewiesen werden muss. Ist eine Tat gerechtfertigt, dann ist sich generel nicht strafbar. Anders bei Entschuldigungsgründen. Die lassen die Strafbarkeit nicht generell entfallen, sondern müssen in der Person des Täters vorliegen und sind individuell zu prüfen.
> 
> Zum nächsten Problem: Die vielzahl an unbestimmten Rechtsbegriffen im § 17 TSG. Die waren schon Gegenstand einer Entscheidung des BVerfG. Wir haben im deutschen Strafrecht nämlich ein Bestimmtheitsgebot. Eine Strafnorm mus so beschaffen sein, dass der Bürger selber zu jederzeit wissen kann, was Recht und was Unrecht ist. Klar, dass dies bei dieser unbestimmten Norm vor dem BVerfG landen musste. Im Ergebnis sagete das BVerfG, dass § 17 TSG mit viel gutem Willen gerade noch bestimmt genug ist. Es stellt sich aber die Frage, zu wessen Lasten es denn geht, wenn eine strafbare Handlung aussschließlich auf die Unbestimmtheit der Norm zurückzuführen ist. Auch hierzu gibt es ein Urtei und das ist noch gar nicht so alt. Es war die Entscheidung über das Schreddern von Eintagsküken. (Landgericht Münster mit Beschluss vom 7.3. 2016 – 2Kls 540 JS 290/ 15 – 7/15) Das LG Münster äußerte Bedenken an der Verfassungsmäßigkeit von § 17 TSG. Wenn man aber nun das Bestimmtheitsgebot schon soweit "ausleiert", dann ist es Aufgabe des Gesetzgebers hier in den Spezialgesetzen (für uns das LFischG) Klarheit zu schaffen. Das LG Münster führt weiter aus, dass es nicht Aufgabe der Strafrichter sein kann, in diese Spetzialgesetze das TSG von Außen einschränkend hineinzuinterpretieren. In einfachen Worten: Der Gesetzgeber soll z.B. das LFischG so klar formulieren, dass klar ist, was man darf und was man nicht darf. Mit dieser Thematik hat sich Grünknochen beschäftigt und ich erlaube mir ihn an diesem Punkt zu zitieren:
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank. Mehr als ausreichend und überaus kompetent beantwortet.  
Schon seltsam, dass die Verbände das nicht interessiert


----------



## Zander Jonny (14. März 2019)

Fremde Grundstücke zu betreten und in Ställe einzubrechen ist wesentlich schlimmer als ein Fisch zurück zu setzen. 
Zumal die Tiere dann durch einen ungewohnten Besuch Angst bekommen und hysterisch reagieren.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (14. März 2019)

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Wieso bekommen die Leute von Peta keine Hausdurchsuchung wenn die unberechtigt auf Grundstücke gehen und Fotos und Videos machen von angeblich gequälten Tieren ?


Das macht Peta nicht.


----------



## Peter_Piper (14. März 2019)

_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> Vielen Dank. Mehr als ausreichend und überaus kompetent beantwortet.
> Schon seltsam, dass die Verbände das nicht interessiert


Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Ein großer Dank an Kolja & Co. !


----------



## Kolja Kreder (14. März 2019)

_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> Vielen Dank. Mehr als ausreichend und überaus kompetent beantwortet.
> Schon seltsam, dass die Verbände das nicht interessiert


Was soll ich sagen. Angeboten habe ich es dem Lindner!


----------



## Zander Jonny (14. März 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Das macht Peta nicht.



Dann halt die die das machen ?


----------



## Peter_Piper (14. März 2019)

@Kolja Kreder, ...dann müsste unser allseits so beliebter Bundesverband ja endlich mal Rückgrat beweisen,...und für uns Angler sprechen/kämpfen,...


----------



## Kolja Kreder (14. März 2019)

Peter_Piper schrieb:


> @Kolja Kreder, ...dann müsste unser allseits so beliebter Bundesverband ja endlich mal Rückgrat beweisen,...und für uns Angler sprechen/kämpfen,...


Wir sprechen aber schon noch von dem selben Bundesverband oder? Schau mal bei Netzwerk Angeln vorbei.

https://www.netzwerk-angeln.de/

Warum finden sich den die politischen Themen nicht auf der HP vom DAFV? - Oder macht Netzwerk Angeln inzwischen das, was der DAFV machen sollte?

Wenn immer der DAFV etwas für Angeln und Angler machen will, bin ich dabei. Allein mir fehlt der Glaube!

Gegenwertig klagen wir Netzwerker für die Angler gegen die Fischereiabgabe in Schleswig-Holstein und Nordrhein-Westfalen. Die Klage in Baden- Würtemberg ist eine Frage der Zeit. Was macht der DAFV?


----------



## Peter_Piper (14. März 2019)

Mein Kommentar war auf das Posting von ZF bezogen 





_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> Schon seltsam, dass die Verbände das nicht interessiert


 und sollte in gewisser Weise Ironie widerspiegeln.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (14. März 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Wir sprechen aber schon noch von dem selben Bundesverband oder? Schau mal bei Netzwerk Angeln vorbei.
> 
> https://www.netzwerk-angeln.de/
> 
> ...



Ich denke die Fragen kannst Du Dir alle Fragen selber beantworten. 
Auch die Frage weshalb der DAFV und auch die LFV nicht auf das Urteil vom LG Münster springen oder eure Rechtsauffasung folgen.
Ich mag mir gar nicht ausdenken wie Steil einige Tierrechtsorganisationen und Schützer gehen wenn der DAFV u. die LFV eure Rechtsauffasung öffentlich teilen.
Es kann nicht sein, was nicht sein darf.
Und was oft vergessen wird. Unsere Verbände sind Naturschutzverbände in denen nicht mal ein Angler Mitglied ist.

Und zur Fischereiabgabe...weisst Du ja selber....da geht es um einige Millionen Euros für die LFV.
Wenn dieses Geld wegfällt, gehen bei vielen LFV die Lichter aus.
(ich weiss, es muss nicht wegfallen aber ich denke darauf wird es aber am Ende hinauslaufen)


----------



## Dennis Knoll (14. März 2019)

Rheinangler schrieb:


> Ich bezeichne den Sportsfreund aus Freiburg_ (Edit Mod: gelöscht)_, weil er unüberlegt in Deutschland problematisches Videomateroal online stellt. Damit hat er sich direkt und den andern Anglern indirekt einen Bärendienst erwiesen.


Dies so "einfach Mal so" in den Raum zu werfen und dabei beleidigend werden, halte ich für sehr unpassend. Ich kannte seinen Kanal zuvor nicht, habe ihn aber jetzt im Zuge dieser Thematik besucht. Laut meinen Informationen erscheinen seine Videos nur aus dem Ausland. Hinzu kommt, dass seine Videos und Überschriften fast überall auf Russisch sind, also in erster Linie nicht einmal für den Deutschen Zuschauer gedacht sind. Und ob er diese nun von Deutschland aus "hochgeladen" hat, was wir eh nicht feststellen können, spielt da auch keine Rolle. Also, worauf möchtest du hinaus? Möchtest du jetzt jeden an den Pranger stellen/verurteilen, der Videos aus dem Ausland hoch lädt, die nicht unseren Vorstellungen entsprechen? Schaue dich mal in Amerika, Russland, Holland, Skandinavien und c.o. um, da gibt es noch mehr Leute, die dir einen Bärendienst erweisen... Ich denke du verstehst, worauf ich hinaus möchte...



Rheinangler schrieb:


> Waidgerechtes angeln ist eine Wertevorstellung, egal ob ich in Deutschland, Holland, Dänemark oder Norwegen zum Angeln fahre. Warum sollten für mich persönlich außerhalb unserer Grenzen andere Werte Gültigkeit haben? Ein gefangener Fisch wird ordentlich behandelt, da gibt's für mich nichts zu diskutieren.


Da pflichte ich dir bei, keine Frage. Dennoch gehen da die Meinungen stark auseinander, wie man ja schon hier im Thread sieht. Hier sind jegliche Extreme vertreten. Die einen verurteilen jeden, der einen Fisch überhaupt zurücksetzt, die anderen jeden, der alles mit nimmt und der nächste Angler, die ihren Fisch nicht im Wasser abhaken. In diesem Punkte sind wir aber nicht das Maß der Dinge, vor allem nicht dann, wenn die Filme im Ausland produziert und fürs Ausland (Russland) produziert worden sind.


----------



## Kochtopf (14. März 2019)

@Dennis Knoll es gibt so viele russische Muttersprachler in Deutschland die angeln - ich würde jetzt nicht davon sprechen, dass die Videos nicht für den deutschen Markt produziert wurden.
Und, da stimme ich den Kritikern zu, mit dem offensiven Bewerben von C&R macht man sich Angreifbar und zur Zielscheibe und das ist nicht doof sondern sackestrunzdämlich und da fehlt mir das Mitleid. Jetzt muss er erstmal nachweisen dass die Videos im Ausland aufgenommen werden, das mimimi Video wird ihm sicherlich eher nicht geholfen haben.

Es geht mir nicht um Entnahme oder zurücksetzen, es geht mir nur um Dummheit, die Rechtslage ist nicht seit gestern bekannt, wenn man semiprofessionell Videos veröffentlichen möchte sollte vielleicht mal 3,50 in die Hand nehmen und sich im Vorfeld beraten lassen, wie man sich nicht zur petazielscheibe macht.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (14. März 2019)

Dummheit?
Mittlerweile ist es Dummheit in Deutschland zu leben und  in Frankreich, Russland etc.  C&R zu betreiben, Videos zu erstellen etc.
Aber bald werden deutsche Angler auch Bußgeldverfahren in Deutschland fordern wenn man in Südarfika zu schnell gefahren ist.
Die Raserei bringt ja deutsche Autofahrer in Misskredit.

Wer solche Angler hat, braucht keine Feinde mehr


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (14. März 2019)

Dennis, du betreibst doch selbst eine Seite, da steht im Impressum wer die Mütze auf hat und es dürfte belanglos sein, von wo etwas hochgeladen wurde.

Er lebt in Deutschland, die Seite hat soweit ich es richtig erinnere eine de-Domain. 

Ich finde es lustig, das jetzt alle Videos nicht mehr zugänglich sind, das zeigt schon wie unsicher man sich ist.  Die Strafverfolgungsbehörden werden diese schon gesichert haben,  dafür ist es wohl zu spät.

Ich finde es gut, sich für andere Angler einzusetzen,  aber nicht blindlings. Er hat sich selbst in den Fokus gerückt,  jetzt muss er damit leben, das man ihn sich mal genau anguckt.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (14. März 2019)

Angucken ist aber nicht verurteilt und schon gar berechtigt es nicht solche Angler_ (edit: gelöscht)_ etc. zu bezeichnen.

Die Schwelle für ein Angucken seitens der Behörden ist derzeit noch hoch, schwindet aber von Jahr zu Jahr.
Es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit wann das kleine Mädchen mit ihrem ersten Fang in den Fokus gerät.

Edit: da fehlte das Wortchen "nicht". Habe es ergänzt


----------



## Georg Baumann (14. März 2019)

Habe die diffamierenden Bezeichungen rausgenommen und hoffe, nichts übersehen zu haben. Und zwar aus allen Posts, auch wenn nur Bezug auf Vorredner genommen wurde.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (14. März 2019)

Wenn ich hier die ganzen Beleidigungen lese, bin ich schon fast dran, zu verwarnen! Echt Leute. Wenn Vitali hier mit diskutieren würde und User wäre, hätte ich schon einige von Euch gesperrt!
Eure Art und Weise über einen Angler herzuziehen, ist unterste Schublade!
Sicher, er hat Fehler gemacht. Das war bestimmt auch alles nicht durchdacht und richtig. Nur wie sich hier einige "Angler" aufplustern und als Saubermänner produzieren, ist fast schon unerträglich.
*Eine Bitte:*
Bleibt sachlich, beim Thema und werdet nicht persönlich und verletzend!
Sonst ändere ich hier in diesem Thread meine offene und gelassene Art und Weise als Moderator.
Wir können hier alle gerne über die Sache reden und uns aufregen - egal welcher Überzeugung man angehört. Aber wenn ein Sportfreund angezeigt wird, wird hier nicht persönlich nachgetreten!

[Edit - da war Georg jetzt schneller! Danke Georg]


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (14. März 2019)

.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (14. März 2019)

Vielleicht sollten einige mal darüber nachdenken, warum jemand in russischer Sprache in Videos dafür wirbt, dass nicht jeder Fisch abgeschlagen werden muss. Dann vielleicht auch mal die Wortwahl überdenken, insbesondere ob die Intention desjenigen wirklich "strunze dumm" ist!


----------



## MarkusZ (14. März 2019)

> Jetzt muss er erstmal nachweisen dass die Videos im Ausland aufgenommen werden



Also ich hoffe doch, dass auch in Freiburg noch ein Rechtsstaat existiert und das Gegenteil der Fall ist.

Die Staatsanwaltschaft müsste doch wohl beweisen, dass die vermeintliche Tat ggf. im Geltunsbereich des TSCHG begangen wurde, oder?

Deshalb vermutlich auch die Razzien.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. März 2019)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Wenn ich hier die ganzen Beleidigungen lese, bin ich schon fast dran, zu verwarnen! Echt Leute. Wenn Vitali hier mit diskutieren würde und User wäre, hätte ich schon einige von Euch gesperrt!
> Eure Art und Weise über einen Angler herzuziehen, ist unterste Schublade!
> Sicher, er hat Fehler gemacht. Das war bestimmt auch alles nicht durchdacht und richtig. Nur wie sich hier einige "Angler" aufplustern und als Saubermänner produzieren, ist fast schon unerträglich.



Danke für diesen Kommentar. 

Nur mal zur emotionslosen Betrachtung: Vitali hat etwas gemacht, was in vielen EU-Nachbarländern Gang und Gäbe und teils gesetzlich vorgeschrieben ist. 

Vitalis Fehler war zu unterschätzen, mit welch religösem Eifel selbst Strafverfolgungsbehörden in Deutschland hier durchgreifen. In sofern ist dieser Fall wenigstens zu einem Nutze: Er veranschaulicht der "Szene", was man in Deutschland besser lassen sollte und für welche gesellschaftlichen Veränderungen man eintreten muss, falls sich hier in der Gesetzeslage etwas ändern soll.

Ich bin im Vorstand eines nicht ganz kleinen Angelvereins und eines der Mitglieder betreibt einen recht bekannten Karpfenangler-Kanal auf Youtube. Den sieht man aber seine Fänge aus deutschen Gewässern nur kurz nach dem Fang in die Kamera zeigen und alle wirklich beeindruckenden Videos werden im Ausland gedreht. Ich habe dazu erst in der vergangenen Vereinsversammlung eine kurze "Ansprache" an die Mitglieder gehalten. Niemand weiß, wer mitfilmt oder "auf der Jagd" nach Anglern ist.

Ein benachbarter Verein muss aufgrund der Notwendigkeit von Sanierungsarbeiten im Herbst ein großeres Gewässer ablassen. Einer der Top-Punkte auf deren To Do-Liste war von Anfang an, wie man der Öffentlichkeit den Zugang zum Gewässer während des Abfischens unterbindet. Deutschland ist Tierschutzland. Damit müssen wir uns abfinden.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (14. März 2019)

[


----------



## Inni (14. März 2019)

Inni schrieb:


> Nur eine Frage interessehalber, ich beziehe hier keine Position:
> Sind dann eurer Meinung nach, alle anderen Teamangler und Hersteller bekannter Marken, die ihre gefangenen Fische in die Kamera halten (um offensichtlich ihre Firma und tolle Gerätschaften zu präsentieren), auch alles _(edit: gelöscht)_?



Ich werfe das noch mal in die Runde und versuche zu erklären was ich damit meine.
Wen die Meinung dahin geht, das der beschuldigte Angler sich ******** verhalten hast. Was sagt ihr zu den ganzen Teamanglern/Herstellern. Da werden genau so Fische präsentiert. Die Werbung ist voll damit, die Produktkataloge, die Youtube Kanäle, Foren, Angelzeitungen .... 
Ich meine nur, die machen doch nix anderes. Also sind das auch alles *********? 
Es wird doch von allen so vor gelebt. Und der beschuldigte Angler hat selbst eine Firma und vertreibt Angelgerät und Boote, macht also in der Richtung nix anderes. Ihn hier dafür an den Pranger zu stellen halte ich für falsch. 
Schade das die Angler sich nicht einig sind und an einen Strang ziehen können, am Ende wollen doch alle nur das Selbe.


----------



## Georg Baumann (14. März 2019)

Wir als Angeljournalisten agieren da tatsächlich stets auf Messers Schneide. Wir geben uns Mühe, unserer Vorbildfunktion gerecht zu werden und müssen natürlich im RAhmen der Gesetze agieren. Da müssen wir schon sehr genau überlegen, wann wir was wo filmen und fotografieren. 
Früher habe ich eine Anzeige übrigens gezielt in Kauf genommen und auch in D das Zurücksetzen gezeigt, da ich damals dafür Werbung machen wollte. Da ist nie was gekommen. Heute handhabe ich das anders.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. März 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> ... und Naturschutzland. Am Ende sehe ich immer nur Naturschutzgründe die die Sinnhaftigkeit des Angels begründen sollen. Das Gro der Angler befindet sich leider schon in dieser Denkspirale und tritt nach unten, nach vermeintlich gruppenschädigenden Individuen, mit den nahezu identischen Argumenten wie die wahren Gegner.
> Da positionieren sich dann Verbände sogar für Bienenrettugsversuche. Blöd nur, dass das alles auch ohne Angel geht.



Das ist wieder etwas anderes. Ich war voriges Wochenende wieder mal bei einem Lehrgang des Landesverbands, wo u.a. intensiv zum Thema Berücksichtigung anglerischer Interessen bei der Planung von Bauprojekten (Wasserkraftwerken, Biogasanlagen etc.) referiert wurde. Zusammenfassung: Erfolgschancen bestehen nahezu ausschließlich bei einer Argumentation über Belange des Naturschutzes. 

Es wurden aktuelle Vorfälle geschildert, wo Gemeinden bei der Verpachtung ihrer Gewässer keine Angelvereine, sondern ausschließlich Naturschutzvereine berücksichtigen wollten. Dies sieht man seitens des Verbands mit dem Argument der Hegepflicht als rechtlich fraglich an. Eine Ausschreibung nur an Angelvereine, die Mitglieder in anerkannten Naturschutzverbänden sind, ist angeblich rechtlich ok. Damit wissen alle, wohin die Reise geht ...


----------



## Lajos1 (14. März 2019)

Hallo,

da hat Naturliebhaber recht. Ohne Einbeziehung des Naturschutzes wird es für das Angeln in Zukunft deutlich schwerer werden in Deutschland. Ob das uns passt oder nicht, es ist so. Naturschutz hat eine große Lobby - Angeln nicht. Und Naturschutz ist schon fast Religion - Angeln dagegen nicht..

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Kolja Kreder (14. März 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da hat Naturliebhaber recht. Ohne Einbeziehung des Naturschutzes wird es für das Angeln in Zukunft deutlich schwerer werden in Deutschland. Ob das uns passt oder nicht, es ist so. Naturschutz hat eine große Lobby - Angeln nicht. Und Naturschutz ist schon fast Religion - Angeln dagegen nicht..
> 
> ...


Es ist aus meiner Sicht überhaupt nichts dagegen einzuwenden, wenn Angelvereine den Naturschutz als Vereinszweck in die Satzung schreiben. Dies ist im Zweifel schon alleine aus Gründen der Gemeinnützigkeit geboten. Ich habe nur ein Problem damit, wenn in solchen Vereinen nur noch Naturschutz, aber keine Angelschutz mehr betrieben wird. Dies ist weniger ein Problem von Angelvereinen, als von ihren Verbänden. Da stelle ich doch bei den allermeisten Verbänden fest, dass bei denen die Förderung des Angelsports bestenfalls nachrangig behandelt wird. Da wird den Mitgliedern eben kein Rechtsschutz gewährt, wenn sie mal Stress mit der StA haben, weil Peta mal wieder eine Anzeige erstattet hat. Bei einigen dieser Verbänden ist die Förderung des Angelsports noch nicht einmal als Vereinszweck formuliert. Dennoch maßen sich diese Verbände an, für die Angler als Ganzes sprechen zu dürfen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (14. März 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da hat Naturliebhaber recht. Ohne Einbeziehung des Naturschutzes wird es für das Angeln in Zukunft deutlich schwerer werden in Deutschland. Ob das uns passt oder nicht, es ist so. Naturschutz hat eine große Lobby - Angeln nicht. Und Naturschutz ist schon fast Religion - Angeln dagegen nicht..
> 
> ...




Logisch, Angler haben in diesem Land ja keine Lobby. Dank jahrzehnter Arbeit der LFV; VDSF und heute DAFV.
Naturschutz First

Der VDSF war ja sogar so gut und hat seinen Konkurrenten den DAV angeschwärzt


----------



## Rheinangler (14. März 2019)

Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Dies so "einfach Mal so" in den Raum zu werfen und dabei beleidigend werden, halte ich für sehr unpassend. Ich kannte seinen Kanal zuvor nicht, habe ihn aber jetzt im Zuge dieser Thematik besucht. Laut meinen Informationen erscheinen seine Videos nur aus dem Ausland. Hinzu kommt, dass seine Videos und Überschriften fast überall auf Russisch sind, also in erster Linie nicht einmal für den Deutschen Zuschauer gedacht sind. Und ob er diese nun von Deutschland aus "hochgeladen" hat, was wir eh nicht feststellen können, spielt da auch keine Rolle. Also, worauf möchtest du hinaus? Möchtest du jetzt jeden an den Pranger stellen/verurteilen, der Videos aus dem Ausland hoch lädt, die nicht unseren Vorstellungen entsprechen? Schaue dich mal in Amerika, Russland, Holland, Skandinavien und c.o. um, da gibt es noch mehr Leute, die dir einen Bärendienst erweisen... Ich denke du verstehst, worauf ich hinaus möchte...
> 
> 
> Da pflichte ich dir bei, keine Frage. Dennoch gehen da die Meinungen stark auseinander, wie man ja schon hier im Thread sieht. Hier sind jegliche Extreme vertreten. Die einen verurteilen jeden, der einen Fisch überhaupt zurücksetzt, die anderen jeden, der alles mit nimmt und der nächste Angler, die ihren Fisch nicht im Wasser abhaken. In diesem Punkte sind wir aber nicht das Maß der Dinge, vor allem nicht dann, wenn die Filme im Ausland produziert und fürs Ausland (Russland) produziert worden sind.




Streich von mir aus meinen Kraftausdruck (....wobei, das hat der Mod ja schon gemacht). Inhaltlich bleibe ich aber dabei, ich muss nicht alles gut finden, nur weil es ein Angler gemacht hat. Es gibt einfach Dinge - gerade im Bereich der Hunterscene - die ich eben nicht gut finde. Fische sind Lebewesen, darüber brauchen wir auch nicht diskutieren und ob sie Qualen verspüren oder nicht ist für mich auch nicht relevant in meinem Umgang mit Ihnen. 
Ich entscheide daher unmittelbar nach dem Fang, wie ich mit dem Fisch verfahre. Kommt er in die Pfanne, gibt´s was auf den Deckel und einen Kehlschnitt. Wird er zurückgesetzt, erfolgt das ebenso möglichst zügig und möglichst schonend. Ein schnelles Erinnerungsfoto darf durchaus noch drin sein, wenn ich den Fisch dafür nicht erst durch den Sand oder über Steine schleifen muss.... Ob ich dann aber - für möglichst viele Likes - so ein ein Bild dann in den sozialen Medien allen Menschen zugänglich machen muss, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.

Solange Angler die Fische ordentlich behandeln, werde ich aber nicht meckern. Wenn aber Fische respektlos, oder wie eine Sache behandelt werden, gehe ich damit nicht konform und kritisiere dann eben auch die eigene Zunft. Und nur weil andere Länder und andere Kulturen ein anderes Verhältnis zu Lebewesen im allgemeinen haben, muss ich das trotzdem nicht gut finden. Ich habe eine moralische Wertevorstellung in mir verankert - nicht nur in Bezug aufs Angeln - und die lege ich nicht nach Belieben ab oder passe sie mit dem übertreten der Landesgrenze an die üblichen Gepflogenheiten an. Wenn aber Gesetze mich zu einem grundsätzlichen C&R verpflichten, soll es mir natürlich sehr Recht sein. Abknüppelgebote sehe ich dagegen kritisch. 

Petra Jünger interessiert es sicherlich auch nicht, ob ein Video im Ausland oder in Deutschland aufgenommen wurde. Für die sind solche Videos immer tolles Propagandamaterial gegen Angeln im allgemeinen. Wenn dort dummes Zeug gemacht wird und der Öffentlichkeit gezeigt wird, fällt es auf die Angler im allgemeinen zurück. Es sind leider immer einige wenige die es für die breite Masse kaputt machen. Das meinte ich mit dem Hinweis "Bärendienst erwiesen". 
Das ich mit meiner Position natürlich nicht allgemeine, breite Zustimmung finde ist mir schon klar. Dafür sind Menschen und deren persönliche Grundwerte einfach zu unterschiedlich.


----------



## Lajos1 (14. März 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Da wird den Mitgliedern eben kein Rechtsschutz gewährt, wenn sie mal Stress mit der StA haben, weil Peta mal wieder eine Anzeige erstattet hat. Bei einigen dieser Verbänden ist die Förderung des Angelsports noch nicht einmal als Vereinszweck formuliert. Dennoch maßen sich diese Verbände an, für die Angler als Ganzes sprechen zu dürfen.



Hallo,

bei einer Anzeige durch Peta hätte ich in Bayern Rechtsschutz durch den Verband. Außerdem sind die bei uns schon mal richtig auf die Schnauze gefallen, als sie Veranstalter von Kinderangeln angezeigt haben. Da hatte die Staatsregierung eine Erlärung abgegeben, dass diese (Kinderangeln) Heranführung an die Angelei gewünscht ist. Seitdem (3-4 Jahre) hat Peta da auch keinen mehr angezeigt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Kochtopf (14. März 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten einige mal darüber nachdenken, warum jemand in russischer Sprache in Videos dafür wirbt, dass nicht jeder Fisch abgeschlagen werden muss. Dann vielleicht auch mal die Wortwahl überdenken, insbesondere ob die Intention desjenigen wirklich "strunze dumm" ist!


Ist es, gerade wenn man, wie du wunderschön dezidiert dargelegt hast, sich zur Zielscheibe macht! Was schriebst du sinngemäß? Ansonsten fallen mir als Aussiedler noch Begriffe wie Parallelgesellschaft ein und das es eine Lücke auf dem russischsprachigen Markt in Deutschland gibt, die er geschickt zu befüllen weiss - von hehren Intentionen gehe ich zumindest nicht aus. egal - bei dem Wels auf der Matte und dem zweiten Run schlägt mal wieder die Fischgeilheit durch die vielen von "uns" nachgesagt wird und das Hirn schaltet aus, auch hier selbst Schuld. Ich sehe ihn nicht als Märtyrer oder als Opfer und er ist lediglich jemand der zufällig auch angelt und einen ähnlichen kulturellen Hintergrund hat wie ich - aber meine Solidarität hat Grenzen und die sind da erreicht, wo jemand drum bettelt, von PETA auf links gedreht zu werden.
Man kann meine Meinung durchaus kritikwürdig nennen,  dennoch hat sie genau so eine Daseinsberechtigung wie die der anderen


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (14. März 2019)

Dieses "Selber Schuld" denken ist ein Verlust von Solidarität welches sich leider immer mehr in unserer Gesellschaft breit macht.
Die Folge ist, dass JEDER immer damit rechnen muss, dass ihm alles, was er tut, irgendwann vorgehalten wird.
Auch jeden Angler! Ohne Ausnahme, egal wie Gesellschaftskonform er sich verhält.
Das ist auch ein Verlust von Freiheit!


----------



## MarkusZ (14. März 2019)

Er hat sich m.E. nicht optimal verhalten, aber solange seine Schuld nicht bewiesen ist, werde ich ihn auch nicht verurteilen.



> Ein schnelles Erinnerungsfoto darf durchaus noch drin sein



Ich kann zwar einiges was du schreibst nachvollziehen, aber mit solchen Aussagen machst du dich auch selber angreifbar. 

Das einzig positive an der Geschichte ist der Artikel in der Badischen Zeitung mit der Infragestellung der Verhältnismäßigkeit.

Auch beim SWR-Video steht zumindest bei der Beschreibung dass C&R in Frankreich legal und normal ist.

Im Video selber wird aber ein ganz anderer Eindruck erweckt.

Da wurde ja ein Angler angezeigt, der einen Wels nach dem Anlanden vom Haken gelöst und unmittelbar ins Gewässer zurückgesetzt hatte.



> https://www.swr.de/landesschau-bw/a...182/did=22538348/nid=122182/wscwzl/index.html



Siehe 2:28 min

Folge war eine Anzeige wegen §17 TSCHG, das Wort Verdacht wird nicht erwähnt, wie man es eigentlich von neutralen Polizisten erwarten würde.

Ich hoffe, dass die Presse sich noch genauer mit den"Anglern-Jägern" von Freiburg und deren Motivation befasst.

Denn auch in Freiburg gäbe es ja dafür eigentlich staatliche Fischereiaufseher.

An dem Fall Vitali ändert das aber nichts mehr.


----------



## Taxidermist (14. März 2019)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass die Presse sich noch genauer mit den"Anglern-Jägern" von Freiburg und deren Motivation befasst.
> 
> Denn auch in Freiburg gäbe es ja dafür eigentlich staatliche Fischereiaufseher.



Damit wird sich die Presse garantiert nicht befassen, schließlich ist Freiburg die grünste Stadt Deutschlands, so ist natürlich auch die Lokalpresse ausgerichtet und wie man sehen kann, die Polizei wohl auch.
Als Bürger/Angler könnte man allerdings auf die Idee kommen, ob es nicht vielleicht besser wäre wenn die Polizei dafür sorgen würde, dass die Frauen in dieser Stadt gesund und lebend nach Hause kommen, als Menschen zu jagen die einen Fisch wieder schwimmen  lassen, anstatt diesem auf die Birne zu kloppen?

Jürgen


----------



## Kolja Kreder (14. März 2019)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Damit wird sich die Presse garantiert nicht befassen, schließlich ist Freiburg die grünste Stadt Deutschland, so ist natürlich auch die Lokalpresse ausgerichtet und wie man sehen kann, die Polizei wohl auch.
> Als Bürger/Angler könnte man allerdings auf die Idee kommen, ob es nicht vielleicht besser wäre wenn die Polizei dafür sorgen würde, dass die Frauen in dieser Stadt gesund und lebend nach Hause kommen, anstatt Menschen zu jagen die einen Fisch wieder schwimmen  lassen, anstatt diesem auf die Birne zu kloppen?
> 
> Jürgen


Wie so die Politik ist doch absolut stringent. In beiden Fällen pro kloppen!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (14. März 2019)

Ďer Begriff von Schuld ist hier zu differenzieren.  Einmal,ob er sich juristisch schuldig gemacht hat, das entscheidet  wohl ein Gericht, so man das Verfahren nicht einstellt.

Und der umgangssprachliche Begriff der Schuld. Und ja da ist er selbst Schuld, wenn er einen Fisch unnötig lange an Land lässt, und billigend in Kauf nimmt das dieser Schaden davon trägt.

Von dem Verband sollte man erwarten können, das er sich für seine Mitglieder einsetzt, wenn sie unverschuldet unter Beschuss geraten, aber wer selbst so wacker den Feigenbaum schüttelt,  darf meinen Meinung nach auch gern seine eigene Wange hinhalten.


----------



## Taxidermist (14. März 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Wie so die Politik ist doch absolut stringent. In beiden Fällen pro kloppen!


Oh, böse,böse!
Aber stimmt eigentlich.

Jürgen


----------



## Kochtopf (14. März 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Wie so die Politik ist doch absolut stringent. In beiden Fällen pro kloppen!


Ich habe ja einen äußerst schwarzen Humor aber da ist mir das Lachen im Hals stecken geblieben.


----------



## MarkusZ (14. März 2019)

Der zum "Helden der Tiere" ernannte Polizist zeigte ja nach eigener Aussage auch Angler an, wenn sie Fische unmittelbar nach dem Anlanden vom Haken lösten und zurücksetzten.

Also eigentlich genau das taten, was Kolja empfiehlt.

Dieser Polizist soll ja auch an der Razzia beteiligt gewesen sein. Ob es also wirklich entscheidend für das Vorgehen war, wie lange ein Wels auf einer Abhakmatte zappelte?

Ich hoffe jedenfalls, dass sich kein Verstoß gegen das TSCHG nachweisen lässt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (14. März 2019)

.


----------



## alexpp (14. März 2019)

Vitalij macht einen sehr guten Content für das russischsprachige Publikum, weiter so!

Wer seine Videos derart problematisch findet und ihn sogar meint beschimpfen zu müssen, sollte sich mal fragen, wieso er überhaupt noch angelt. Denn den Fischen wird praktisch jedes Mal ein Haken ins Maul getrieben. Und nicht vergessen, einen Döbel zu streicheln ist nun mal was anderes als einen großen Wels zu landen. Man muss beim Umgang mit den gefangenen Welsen nicht alles toll finden, insgesamt sehe ich dort keine großen Probleme.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (14. März 2019)

Quatsch, das eine hat nichts mit dem anderen zu tun. Und es wird auch nicht präziser, wenn man Tier-, Arten-, Biotop- und  Naturschutz so wie Tierrechtsaspekt auch noch wild durcheinander wirft, und daraus ein großes Desaster rührt.

Hier stehen Tierschutzrechtliche Aspekte zur Prüfung und abgesehen der reißerischen Darstellung wird hier einfach nur ermittelt.


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. März 2019)

Man sollte natürlich einen Thread zunächst lesen, bevor man einsteigt …
und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier ...


----------



## alexpp (14. März 2019)

Bei dieser Denkweise dürfen wir irgendwann ganz sicher nicht mehr angeln.


----------



## rustaweli (14. März 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Um es noch einmal ganz deutlich zu sagen, wir haben hier das Ergebnis vom jahrelangen wackeligen Gerüst des Angelns im Natur-, Tier- und jetzt auch noch Artenschutzkontext. Das wird sich auf Dauer nicht durchhalten lassen, denn für nichts von alledem muss man eine Angel in die Hand nehmen, ganz im Gegenteil. Jedes einzelne in diesem Kontext gebrauchte Argument kann man schlüssig widerlegen, bis hin zu Angeln mach überhaupt keinen Sinn. Jeder Angler weiß das im tiefsten Inneren.



Sehe ich etwas anders, was aber nichts heißen mag.
Wenn ich meinen zum Verzehr gedachten Fisch, sofern keine bedrohte Art, selber in meinem Hausgewässer fange, finde ich sogar viel für Natur, Arten und Klima getan. Ich fange diesen nicht in Schleppnetzen in überfischten Meeren, sondern "schonend" mit einer Handangel und töte in schnell und waidgerecht. Auch muß für meinen so oft empfohlenen Fischverzehr kein Industrieschiff Rohstoffe verballern und dazu nicht selten Meeresböden schädigen beim Fischfang. Auch gibt es für meinen Fisch keine ewige Kette vom Fang bis auf meinen Teller, egal ob Meer  oder Zuchtteich. Somit hinterlasse ich also auch nur einen minimalen Fußabdruck zwecks Klima und Natur. Wenn ich dann noch mit Bedacht und wertschätzend entnehme, auf empfohlene Arten und sich selbst erhaltende, gesunde Bestände zurückgreife, sehe ich mein Hobby im Bezug auf gesunde Ernährung, Klima, Natur, Artenschutz auch mehr als gerechtfertigt. Dazu noch den Nebeneffekt der Rückbesinnung auf den Wert von Lebensmitteln, durch den eigenen Fang(ist ja auch manchmal "mühsam"), der Arbeit beim Säubern bishin zum Zubereiten. Ist was anderes als mal eben schnell fix und fertig aus nem Discounter.
Wenn man dann noch das Glück hat, einen Verein zu finden welcher nicht auf Put&Take aus ist, auf natürlichen Besatz oder Selbtserhaltung Wert legt, lieber renaturiert etc. statts blind zu besetzen und man sich dort engagiert - was will man mehr?

Sorry ansonsten für's OT!


----------



## fishhawk (14. März 2019)

> was will man mehr?



Morgens nicht von Polizisten wegen einer Hausdurchsuchung geweckt werden?


----------



## rustaweli (14. März 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Morgens nicht von Polizisten wegen einer Hausdurchsuchung geweckt werden?



Dem kann ich nicht widersprechen!


----------



## Kochtopf (14. März 2019)

Kann er ja machen


fishhawk schrieb:


> Morgens nicht von Polizisten wegen einer Hausdurchsuchung geweckt werden?


Weiss nicht, wenn sie weiblich und heiß sind - wieso nicht?


----------



## rustaweli (14. März 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Weiss nicht, wenn sie weiblich und heiß sind - wieso nicht?



So, jetzt Kino samt Filmmusik im Kopf!


----------



## Lajos1 (14. März 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Kann er ja machen
> 
> Weiss nicht, wenn sie weiblich und heiß sind - wieso nicht?



Hallo,

ist da der Wunsch der Vater des Gedankens?

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. März 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Weiss nicht, wenn sie weiblich und heiß sind - wieso nicht?




Die kommen aber leider bestimmt nicht um dir einen zu bl....., sondern um dir deine Sachen zu entwenden und deine Familie zu traumatisieren.


----------



## Kochtopf (14. März 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die kommen aber leider bestimmt nicht um dir einen zu bl....., sondern um dir deine Sachen zu entwenden und deine Familie zu traumatisieren.


Gibt für alles Liebhaber


----------



## BERND2000 (14. März 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Wir als Angeljournalisten agieren da tatsächlich stets auf Messers Schneide. Wir geben uns Mühe, unserer Vorbildfunktion gerecht zu werden und müssen natürlich im RAhmen der Gesetze agieren. Da müssen wir schon sehr genau überlegen, wann wir was wo filmen und fotografieren.
> Früher habe ich eine Anzeige übrigens gezielt in Kauf genommen und auch in D das Zurücksetzen gezeigt, da ich damals dafür Werbung machen wollte. Da ist nie was gekommen. Heute handhabe ich das anders.



Steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein....
In den letzten 50 Jahren ist der Tierschutz da ganz ordentlich in Deutschland vorangekommen.

Wobei eigentlich?
Deutschland wurde Spitzenreiter bei fleischfreier Ernährung im Westen.
Aber den Wildtieren und dem Umweltschutz hat es nicht geholfen und Massentierhaltung, P&T, Rücksichtslosigkeit haben eher zugenommen. 
Mal sehen wie lange ich mich noch traue in Lehrgängen die Deutsche und Ausländische Betrachtung von Angeln zu lehren.
Oder wie lange man Angelfilme oder Zeitschriften noch mit solchen in Deutschland falschen Betrachtungen in Deutschland erscheinen lässt.
Das Deutschland beim Erhalt und Schutz von Natur zur nachhaltigen Nutzung nicht gerade glänzt sondern schon fast die rote Laterne tragt sollte man nicht vergessen.
Peta hat damit kein Problem, tote Tiere können nicht leiden oder gegesen werde.
Aber viele von Ihnen essen ja auch keine Tiere, warum also Tiere erhalten, angeln oder jagen.

Da muss ich an eine Umweltbeauftragte denken, die es nicht gut fand das Fische in ein Regenrückhaltebecken gelangten, weil sie da ja vergiftet werden könnten.
Ja, tote Fische sind prima Indikatoren für Probleme, die man nur ungern verfolgt.


----------



## Zander Jonny (14. März 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Kann er ja machen
> 
> Weiss nicht, wenn sie weiblich und heiß sind - wieso nicht?



Und dann sagen das eventuelles Beweismaterial gaaanz unten in den Schränken zu finden ist


----------



## Kolja Kreder (14. März 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Kann er ja machen
> 
> Weiss nicht, wenn sie weiblich und heiß sind - wieso nicht?


Ja, aber nur, wenn sie neben dir liegen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (15. März 2019)

BERND2000 schrieb:


> Steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein....
> In den letzten 50 Jahren ist der Tierschutz da ganz ordentlich in Deutschland vorangekommen.
> 
> Wobei eigentlich?
> ...




Ich mag nicht daran denken was wäre wenn DE nicht die rote Laterne in Europa hätte.
Den blinden Aktionismus sieht man doch an der Diskussion FFH Gebiete etc. = Angelverbot (Um Ehrlich zu sein nicht nur dort. DE ein bissl viel gaga)


----------



## BERND2000 (15. März 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Ich mag nicht daran denken was wäre wenn DE nicht die rote Laterne in Europa hätte.
> Den blinden Aktionismus sieht man doch an der Diskussion FFH Gebiete etc. = Angelverbot (Um Ehrlich zu sein nicht nur dort. DE ein bissl viel gaga)



Leider hast Du da nicht unrecht.
In Deutschland wird wenig Rücksicht auf die Naturgüter genommen.
Aber wenn, strebt man da dann meist gleich die 100% Schutz-Lösung an.
Das Bittere daran, es trifft dann meist die Bereiche in denen aus Rücksicht schützenswertes erhalten blieb.
Oft will man es dann weiter verbessern, was nicht bedeutet das man es so auch erhält, was durchaus auch Schäden verursachen kann.
Oft wäre es sinnvoller,sich den Problemzonen zu stellen und dort mehr Rücksicht auf die Natur zu nehmen, anstatt einzelne Vorzeigeprojekte erschaffen zu wollen..
Aber Letzteres ist eben viel einfacher....Naturschutz ist wenn man den Menschen aussperrt..
So einfach wie eben die emotionelle Tierschutzbetrachtung, Tierquäler ist wer Tiere ohne Not fängt oder Tötet.
Man braucht nicht viel Wissen oder denken, es reicht das Bauchgefühl.

Aber das Bauchgefühl reicht leider nicht um die Natur für den Menschen zu erhalten, denn da braucht es Rücksicht, Wissen und Verantwortungsgefühl.

Darum wundert es mich auch nicht wenn Tierschützer in so eiem Fall total rücksichtslos überreagiert haben.
Sie folgen Ihrem Bauchgefühl und den schon veränderten Gesetzen und haben es nicht so mit der Rücksicht auf Andere.
Gut möglich das es für Einzelne durchaus um Verbrechen geht wie Drogenhandel oder aufforderung zu Straftaten.
Es fehlt Ihnen einfach das Wissen und der Wille, C&R gar als Rücksicht wahrzunehmen oder Fangen als menschlichen Trieb zu verstehen.
Sollten sie bei Katzen versuchen Ihnen die Triebe auszutreiben, würden Tierschützer Ihnen die Hölle heiß machen.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (15. März 2019)

Naja, PETA ist keine Naturschutzorganisation sondern ein Verein für Tierrechte. Artenreichtum, Lebensraumerhaltung usw. ist dort ein Randthema.
Mich wundert, dass die noch keine Berufsfischer angezeigt haben. Oft sieht man im Fernsehen, wie wenige noch lebende Fische aus dem Netz geholt werden und dann lebendig in eine Tonne ohne Wasser landen.


----------



## Taxidermist (15. März 2019)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Mich wundert, dass die noch keine Berufsfischer angezeigt haben


Keine Sorge, auch dies haben sie schon gemacht!
https://www.ka-news.de/region/ettli...lt-Strafanzeige-gegen-Fischer;art6012,2146150

Jürgen


----------



## Meefo 46 (15. März 2019)

Moin .
Zum eigentlichen Thema will ich mich nicht äußern zu wenig hintergrund Wissen.
Aber wenn wir Angler egal in welcher Sache nicht zusammenstehen sind wir eine aussterbende Art die schon auf der Roten Liste steht .


----------



## Kolja Kreder (15. März 2019)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Naja, PETA ist keine Naturschutzorganisation sondern ein Verein für Tierrechte. Artenreichtum, Lebensraumerhaltung usw. ist dort ein Randthema.
> Mich wundert, dass die noch keine Berufsfischer angezeigt haben. Oft sieht man im Fernsehen, wie wenige noch lebende Fische aus dem Netz geholt werden und dann lebendig in eine Tonne ohne Wasser landen.


Weil der Berufsfischer (besser Netzfischer) nicht der TierSchlV unterliegt. Die gilt nicht für Massenfänge.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (15. März 2019)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, auch dies haben sie schon gemacht!
> https://www.ka-news.de/region/ettli...lt-Strafanzeige-gegen-Fischer;art6012,2146150
> 
> Jürgen


Der Kollege Elmar Weber erzählt auch immer den Fall von einem Berufsfischer, der auf dem Laacher See fischt und von Peta angezeigt wurde. Die Sache wurde nach § 170 II StPO eingestellt (s.o. TierSchlV).


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. März 2019)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, auch dies haben sie schon gemacht!
> https://www.ka-news.de/region/ettli...lt-Strafanzeige-gegen-Fischer;art6012,2146150
> 
> Jürgen



Eines wird hierbei bei den Anzeigen vergessen- dafür benötigt es in vielen Fällen nicht einmal PETA, sondern es reichen übereifrige Fischereiaufseher und das können sogar Angelkollegen sein...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (15. März 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Wenn man dem abhelfen möchte, muss man die Rechtsprechung anpassen,  da hilft es nichtmal, wenn es PETA nicht gäbe, denn die Anzeige kann auch ein einzelner Querulant stellen. Und da es ja funktioniert,  wird es vermutlich auch Leute geben,  die es tun.


----------



## BERND2000 (15. März 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Eines wird hierbei bei den Anzeigen vergessen- dafür benötigt es in vielen Fällen nicht einmal PETA, sondern es reichen *übereifrige* Fischereiaufseher und das können sogar Angelkollegen sein...



Das mit dem "Übereifer" ist der Knackpunkt, wenn man sich auf ein Fischereigesetz vereidigen lässt, wo C&R ausdrücklich verboten ist.
Da wird aus unintressierten übersehen, wegsehen und man wird selbst angreifbar.
Es ist leicht von Übereifrigen zu schreiben....und Wegsehen zu meinen.
Aber amtlich vereidigte Aufseher und gemeinnützige Vereine können sich da großen Ärger einhandeln.
Schätze de einfache Aufseher der Eigentumsrechte bei Fischereirechten wird vermehrt wieder zunehmen und der Staat muß seine Gesetzgebung vermehrt wieder selbst durch setzen.
Glaubt doch nicht das man Gesetzesänderungen einfach ignorieren kann..wenn man sich auf dieses Gesetz.vereidigen läst oder Vorteile nutzt.
Aber da hatte ich schon lange Diskussionen, mit vereidigten Aufsehern die das gaaaannnns anders sahen.

Auch das wird sicher bald mal angezeigt und dann vor Gerichten geklärt.

Nachtrag: Das wirklich Schlimme daran ist, das Fischwilderei oder ähnliche Vorfälle oft wegen zu geringen Streitwert eingestellt werden, aber C&R im Sinne der Tierschutzgesetzgebung viel leichter zu ahnden sind.
Bedeutet Tierschutzvergehenwerden vermehrt geandet, der Schutz von Eigentum, Fischen und Natur immer weniger.
Da läuft was völlig aus der Spur....es müsste eigentlich eher umgekehrt laufen.


----------



## Grünknochen (16. März 2019)

Zu letztem Absatz: Keine Ahnung, wie Du zu diesen Thesen kommst.
Ich könnte Dir ein paar statistische Quellen nennen, zB die beim Bundesamt für Justiz geführte Strafverfolgungsstatistik (parallel gibt's entsprechende Länderstatistiken) oder die im Tierschutzbericht BT beigefügte TSG Statistik.
M.a.W.: Mit eigener Beobachtung oder Meinung zum angeschnittenen Thema kommt man nicht wirklich weit.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. März 2019)

BERND2000 schrieb:


> Das mit dem "Übereifer" ist der Knackpunkt, wenn man sich auf ein Fischereigesetz vereidigen lässt, wo C&R ausdrücklich verboten ist.
> Da wird aus unintressierten übersehen, wegsehen und man wird selbst angreifbar.
> Es ist leicht von Übereifrigen zu schreiben....und Wegsehen zu meinen.



Ich meine nicht Wegsehen, sondern schon übereifrig. Als Aktiver Aufseher in SH - und wir haben ja kein C&R Verbot (mehr) - höre ich häufig, dass es ziemlich ätzende und kleinliche Kontrolleure gibt. Ich führe meine Kontrollen grundsätzlich so durch, wie ich es mir wünschen würde, wenn ich der zu konrollierende Angler wäre. Insbesondere ist mir wichtig, die Angler im Rahmen der Kontrollen als Angelkollegen zu sehen und mich nicht als "Gott" aufzuspielen. Leider gibt es wohl einige, die mit dem Ausweis in der Tasche in eine andere höhere Galaxie katapultiert werden...

In meinem Fall meine ich aber nicht speziell nur die Kontrollen von Anglern, sondern auch von der gewerbsmäßigen Fischerei. Da werden mittlerweile Fischkutter kontrolliert und hunderte Kisten mit Plattfisch geprüft, um noch eine leicht zuckende Flunder als Verstoß gegen das TSG zu ahnden und zur Anzeige zu bringen. Das mag im Sinne vom Tierschutz angemessen erscheinen, jedoch für mich völlig praxisfremd. Ich bewundere die betroffenen Fischer, dass es in diesem Fall "nur" bei einer Anzeige wegen Verstoß gegen das TSG bleibt und nicht noch der Straftatbestand der Körperverletzung hinzukommt.... Ich denke das wäre vor 20 oder 30 Jahren - also die Generation vorher - anders gelaufen . Auch bei der Fischereiaufsicht gibt es halt eine Greta...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (16. März 2019)

Solche Diskussionen kann man bis zum Sankt Nimmerleinstag führen, und man wird wohl keinen Menschen antreffen, der sich selbst auch für ein A.... hält, aber zig, die schon mal mit einem zu tun hatten.

Das was ich heutzutage wirklich schlimm finde ist die Überzeugung vieler Menschen erst mal übervorteilt worden zu sein, sich selbst in einer Opferrolle zu sehen.

Das trifft ja auch auf unseren Protagonisten hier zu.

Er hat sich für Gegner des Angelns interessant gemacht, weil er einerseits c&r betreibt und aber anderseits nicht  respektvoll/verantwortungsbewusst mit der Kreatur umgegangen ist. Und hier versucht man Zustimmung zu finden um alle Angler zu diskreditieren.

Da nervt mich der Tierrechtler aber auch der Angler, der sich so dusselig verhalten hat. Und leider findet man die an jeder Ecke.


----------



## fishhawk (16. März 2019)

Hallo,



> Das wirklich Schlimme daran ist, das Fischwilderei oder ähnliche Vorfälle oft wegen zu geringen *Streitwert* eingestellt werden



Kann eigentlich nicht sein. Fischwilderei wäre  ein Straftatbestand, Streitwert gäbe es m.W. bei Zivilverfahren.

Was mich wundert, ist die unterschiedliche Vehemenz der Strafverfolgungsbehörden. 

Wenn Fischereiaufseher die Polizei wegen §293 um Hilfe rufen, warten sie nicht selten vergeblich.

Bei Verdacht auf §17 TSCHG rücken dann aber wie  im Fall Vitali mehrere Streifenwagen aus. In Kiel sollen ja sogar bis zu 60 Beamte gleichzeitig angerückt sein um Tiere zu beschlagnahmen, die dann innerhalb weniger Tage ins Ausland verkauft wurden, noch bevor die Eigentümer Rechtsmittel gegen die Enteignung geltend machen konnten.  Soweit ich weiß, hat SH jetzt 5 Mio für Schadenersatzforderungen zurückgestellt, da ein Prozess anhängig ist und die Enteignungen wahrscheinlich rechtswidrig waren.

Ob das jetzt Einzelfälle sind oder ein Trend dahinter steckt, kann ich mangels ausreichender Daten nicht beurteilen.

Fischereiaufseher müssen m.E. nicht wegsehen. Aber ob man wegen jeder Kleinigkeit oder  bei  lediglich vagen Verdachtsmomenten gleich Strafanzeige stellen muss?

Es gibt auch interne Sanktionsmöglichkeiten, da muss man m.E. nicht unbedingt die Justiz mit belasten.


----------



## Lajos1 (16. März 2019)

BERND2000 schrieb:


> aber C&R im Sinne der Tierschutzgesetzgebung viel leichter zu ahnden sind.
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...


----------



## fishhawk (16. März 2019)

Hallo,



> kennst Du einen Fall, bei dem ein Angler wegen C&R dran war?



Ich kenne einen.  Der Welsangler in Mühlheim Ruhr, über den auch hier berichtet wurde.

https://www.waz.de/staedte/muelheim/junger-angler-muss-528-50-euro-bussgeld-zahlen-id210962245.html


----------



## Lajos1 (16. März 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo,

da steht aber "Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz" und das ist C&R erstmal nicht, außerdem hat er sich selbst ans Messer geliefert, Foto und auch noch veröffentlichen, dass die Fische wieder zurückgesetzt wurden und auch noch angeben, dass die Fische schon mal gefangen wurden.
Ist ungefähr genau so intelligent wie wenn ich zur Polizei gehe und sage, dass ich gerade zweimal in der Stadt, bei erlaubten 50 kmh 90 gefahren bin und das schon vor zwei Jahren gemacht habe.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (16. März 2019)

Hallo,



> da steht aber "Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz" und das ist C&R erstmal nicht



Er wurde wegen einer Ordnungswidrigkeit zu einem Bußgeld verdonnert, nicht zu einer Geldstrafe wegen §17 TSCHG.
Das sind schon zwei Paar Stiefel.

Der Vater bemängelt laut Presse ja auch, dass die Begründung für das Bußgeld war, dass die die Fische nicht verspeist, sondern freigelassen wurden.

Dass er sich mit seinen Pressemeldungen nicht gerade klug verhalten hat, spielt dabei aber keine Rolle.


----------



## Pokolyt (16. März 2019)

_*Wegen Verstoßes gegen das Tierschutzgesetz erhielt er nun einen Bußgeldbescheid der Stadt in Höhe von 528,50 Euro.*_
Verstoß gegen Tierschutzgesetz und Bußgeld? Geht das?

_*Dass er sich mit seinen Pressemeldungen nicht gerade klug verhalten hat, spielt dabei aber keine Rolle. *_
Die Aussage verstehe ich nicht.Was hat die Aussage des Vaters womit zu tun?


----------



## Lajos1 (16. März 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo, 

ist schon klar, aber wer sich nicht ausgesprochen unintelligent (gemäßigt ausgedrückt) benimmt, der ist wegen C&R fast nicht zu belangen. Ich möchte betonen, dass ich kein Freund von C&R bin, aber wenn jemand es praktiziert, von mir aus.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (16. März 2019)

Pokolyt schrieb:


> Verstoß gegen Tierschutzgesetz und Bußgeld? Geht das?



Klar, nach §18 .  Das muss dann  nicht mal ein Wirbeltier sein. 

Also aufpassen, wenn du mal nach einer Fliege schlägst, dass du da auch nen vernünftigen Grund für angeben kannst.



> aber wer sich nicht ausgesprochen unintelligent (gemäßigt ausgedrückt) benimmt, der ist wegen C&R fast nicht zu belangen



Also der "Angler-Jäger" von Freiburg hat nach eigener Aussage auch einen Angler angezeigt, der einen Fisch nach dem Anlanden vom Haken gelöst und unmittelbar ins Gewässer zurückgesetzt hatte.

Ich gehe aber auch davon aus, dass dieser Angler nicht bestraft wurde.

Aber bei den unbedarften Zuschauern bleibt halt ein falscher Eindruck zurück.


----------



## Lajos1 (16. März 2019)

[QUOTE="fishhawk, post: 4908569, member: 291"

Also der "Angler-Jäger" von Freiburg hat nach eigener Aussage auch einen Angler angezeigt, der einen Fisch nach dem Anlanden vom Haken gelöst und unmittelbar ins Gewässer zurückgesetzt hatte.

Hallo,

da hätte ich aber 100 Ausreden parat; z.B: war eine geschützte Art, hatte Schonzeit, war untermaßig, wenn der nicht direkt bei mir steht, kann der gar nichts beweisen.  Außerdem wäre da noch als Ausrede, ist mir zum Verwerten zu klein, zu groß, auf diese Art habe ich nicht gefischt, da die mir nicht schmeckt, damit fällt der Grund für das legale Töten nach dem Tierschutzgesetz schon mal weg. Wie gesagt, jemanden wegen C&R hinzuhängen geht nur, wenn sich derjenige äußerst ungeschickt (gemäßigt ausgedrückt) verhält.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (16. März 2019)

Pokolyt schrieb:


> _*Dass er sich mit seinen Pressemeldungen nicht gerade klug verhalten hat, spielt dabei aber keine Rolle. *_
> Die Aussage verstehe ich nicht.Was hat die Aussage des Vaters womit zu tun?



Hallo,

das bezog sich nicht auf den Vater, sondern auf den Angler.

Der hatte ja in der Lokalpresse in Wort und Bild ausführlich berichtet, dass er trotz Rücksetzverbot in der Ruhr dort C&R auf Waller betreibt, weil der das Verbot bescheuert findet. 

Da fällt es mir schon schwer, das als intelligente Vorgehensweise zu bezeichnen.

Beim Fall Vitali dagegen ist ja m.W. noch gar nicht klar, ob der im Geltungsbereich des deutschen TSCHG ein Delikt begangen hat.


----------



## fishhawk (16. März 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> da hätte ich aber 100 Ausreden parat



Das schützt dich aber nicht vor der Anzeige, ggf. halt vor der Verurteilung.

Die Anzeige geht durch die Medien, die Verfahrenseinstellung nicht.

Warum ist die Quote bei Verfahrenseinstellungen im Bereich TSCHG so hoch? 

Könnte daran liegen, dass die Anzeiger da ne andere Rechtsauffassung vertreten als die meisten Staatsanwälte oder Richter.

Die ganzen Anzeigen bei Königsfischen, Schnupperangeln usw. usw. gehen ja auch in diese Statistik ein.


----------



## Pokolyt (16. März 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Der hatte ja in der Lokalpresse in Wort und Bild ausführlich berichtet, dass er trotz Rücksetzverbot in der Ruhr dort C&R auf Waller betreibt, weil der das Verbot bescheuert findet.



OK, das hatte ich nirgens gelesen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (16. März 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> [QUOTE="fishhawk, post: 4908569, member: 291"
> 
> Also der "Angler-Jäger" von Freiburg hat nach eigener Aussage auch einen Angler angezeigt, der einen Fisch nach dem Anlanden vom Haken gelöst und unmittelbar ins Gewässer zurückgesetzt hatte.
> 
> ...


Der Gutjah hat auch einen Angler angezeigt, der sich völlig richtig verhalten hat. Er hatte den gefangenen Wels schnellst möglich zurückgesetzt und dem Guthjahr gesagt, dass er Welsfleisch nicht mag. Der Gutjahr ist auf einem Feldzug gegen Angler.


----------



## Lajos1 (16. März 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Der Gutjah hat auch einen Angler Angezeigt, der sich völlig richtig verhalten hat. Er hatte den gefangenen Wels schnellst möglich zurückgesetzt und dem Guthjahr gesagt, dass er Welsfleisch nicht mag. Der Gutjahr ist auf einem Feldzug gegen Angler.



Hallo,

beim Wels hätten wir in Bayern allerings ein besonderes Problem: als vor so rund 8 Jahren Schonzeit und Mindestmaß aufgehoben wurden, wurde noch extra verfügt, dass Waller (Welse) aus Hegegründen immer entommen werden müssen und zwar bayernweit. Da hätte man keine Ausrede für das "wieder schwimmen lassen", wenn man beobachtet würde.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (16. März 2019)

Hallo,



> dass Waller (Welse) aus Hegegründen immer entommen werden müssen und zwar bayernweit.



Für Welse gibt tatsächlich eine solche eine Vorschrift?

In welcher Rechtsgrundlage ist das vermerkt?



> Der Gutjahr ist auf einem Feldzug gegen Angler.



Den Eindruck könnte man gewinnen.

Die Strategie Anzeigen zu schreiben und in die zu Medien bringen kommt mir auch irgendwie bekannt vor.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. März 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> beim Wels hätten wir in Bayern allerings ein besonderes Problem: als vor so rund 8 Jahren Schonzeit und Mindestmaß aufgehoben wurden, wurde noch extra verfügt, dass Waller (Welse) aus Hegegründen immer entommen werden müssen und zwar bayernweit. Da hätte man keine Ausrede für das "wieder schwimmen lassen", wenn man beobachtet würde.
> 
> ...



Was mache ich dann mit einem Wels, wenn ich den nicht verzehren kann und es Zufallsfang ist? Töten darf ich ihn nicht, da kein vernünftiger Grund (oder ist "Zurücksetzen verboten" ein vernünftiger Grund nach dem TSG) vorliegt. Ich verstoße also gegen das LFischG (oder eine Verordnung) oder gegen das TSG. Oder sehe ich das falsch Kolja?


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. März 2019)

Hege gilt als vernünftiger Grund.


----------



## Lajos1 (16. März 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. März 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Hege gilt als vernünftiger Grund.



Pauschal?


----------



## Christian.Siegler (16. März 2019)

Wenn es so ausdrücklich wie oben beschrieben formuliert ist, dann wahrscheinlich schon...


----------



## Pokolyt (16. März 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> beim Wels hätten wir in Bayern allerings ein besonderes Problem: als vor so rund 8 Jahren Schonzeit und Mindestmaß aufgehoben wurden, wurde noch extra verfügt, dass Waller (Welse) aus Hegegründen immer entommen werden müssen und zwar bayernweit. Da hätte man keine Ausrede für das "wieder schwimmen lassen", wenn man beobachtet würde.
> 
> ...


Hallo, die Entnahmepflicht für Welse besteht in Sachsen-Anhalt auch.
Gewässerordnung des Landesanglerverbandes Sachsen-Anhalt e.V. 
5.1.1 Anlandungs- und Entnahmepflicht Gefangene Fische nicht heimischer Arten, für die weder ein Schonmaß noch eine Schonzeit festgesetzt sind, müssen angelandet und dürfen nicht zurück gesetzt werden. Dies gilt gleichlautend für Welse, die in stehenden Gewässern < 10 ha gefangen werden. Das Umsetzten in andere Gewässer ist verboten.


----------



## Nemo (16. März 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Pauschal?


Grundsätzlich ja, Ausnahmen finden sich immer.


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. März 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Pauschal?


Ja


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. März 2019)

Und ich dachte die Hege ist mit genehmigten Hegeplänen für einzelne Gewässer zu bestimmen...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. März 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Hege gilt als vernünftiger Grund.



Bzgl. Wels kann man das (vor allem in Bayern) so unterschreiben, nicht aber für Szenarien, in denen ein Angler beispielsweise eine Barbe entnimmt und wegwirft. Insbesondere dann, wenn im jeweiligen Gewässer auch noch Stützungsbesatz in der jeweiligen Fischart durchgeführt wird.

Gleiches gilt bzgl. Karpfen. Diese werden bewusst in die Gewässer eingebracht, also kann eine Entnahme ohne Verwertung nie mit Hege begründet werden. 

Die ganze Argumentation auf Basis der Hege kann schnell kniffelig werden, wenn das beispielsweise vor Gericht zur Sprache kommt.


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. März 2019)

Lars zur Hege in Bayern:
Fischereigesetz, Fischereiausübungsverordnungen und im Speziellen regeln Fischereibezirksverordnungen, davon abweichend als genehmigungspflichtige Ausnahmen dann abweichende Hegepläne für einzelne Gewässer


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. März 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Und ich dachte die Hege ist mit genehmigten Hegeplänen für einzelne Gewässer zu bestimmen...



Du hast völlig Recht. Die ganze Hegeargumentation ist ein Kartenhaus, wenn die Hege für die jeweilige Fischart nicht ausdrücklich geregelt ist. Das gilt in meinem Umfeld z.B. für Zwergwels und Wels, in einzelnen Gewässern auch für Brassen. Bei allen anderen Fischarten ist das Stochern im Nebel.


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. März 2019)

@Naturliebhaber:

Justiz tut sich schwer, siehe Waller Fall Augenthaler, das Zurücksetzen an sich sah die Oberstaatsanwaltschaft als legitim an, da keine Verwertungsmöglichkeit zugebilligt wurde. War aber ein privater Angelteich. Interessant wäre, wenn es daneben in der Donau gewesen wäre ...


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. März 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Du hast völlig Recht. Die ganze Hegeargumentation ist ein Kartenhaus, wenn die Hege für die jeweilige Fischart nicht ausdrücklich geregelt ist. Das gilt in meinem Umfeld z.B. für Zwergwels und Wels, in einzelnen Gewässern auch für Brassen. Bei allen anderen Fischarten ist das Stochern im Nebel.



Was meinst du? Für Waller besteht eine bayernweite "Hege"maßnahme. Um diese geht es hier. Lars hat so gesagt nicht recht, siehe mein Posting oben.


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. März 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Der Gutjah hat auch einen Angler Angezeigt, der sich völlig richtig verhalten hat. Er hatte den gefangenen Wels schnellst möglich zurückgesetzt und dem Guthjahr gesagt, dass er Welsfleisch nicht mag. Der Gutjahr ist auf einem Feldzug gegen Angler.



kann man den dafür nicht selbst belangen ?
Wegen Verleumdung zum Beispiel?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. März 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Lars zur Hege in Bayern:
> Fischereigesetz, Fischereiausübungsverordnungen und im Speziellen regeln Fischereibezirksverordnungen, davon abweichend als genehmigungspflichtige Ausnahmen dann abweichende Hegepläne für einzelne Gewässer



Meine Frage ist ja, ob diese über dem TSG stehen dürfen...


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. März 2019)

Darüber stehen ist falsch ausgedrückt.
Hege gilt als vernünftiger Grund.


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. März 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> beim Wels hätten wir in Bayern allerings ein besonderes Problem: als vor so rund 8 Jahren Schonzeit und Mindestmaß aufgehoben wurden, wurde noch extra verfügt, dass Waller (Welse) aus Hegegründen immer entommen werden müssen und zwar bayernweit. Da hätte man keine Ausrede für das "wieder schwimmen lassen", wenn man beobachtet würde.
> 
> ...



Und das in dem Bundesland, in dem der Wels nachweislich schon immer heimisch war und ist.

Ob das mit Bundesrecht konform geht?


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. März 2019)

Die Rückmeldungen der Gewässerbewirtschafter waren entscheidend für die Verordnung 2010. Es musste reagiert werden.
Aber wir sind im OFFTOPIC.


----------



## fishhawk (16. März 2019)

Hallo,



> dass Waller (Welse) aus Hegegründen immer entommen werden müssen und zwar bayernweit



Erzählt  wurde mir davon auch schon, aber die zugehörige Rechtsvorschrift hat mir bisher noch niemand gezeigt.

In BayFiG , AVFiG oder Bezirksverordnung habe ich dazu nichts gefunden.

Ich habe aber gültige , vom Landratsamt gestempelte Erlaubnisscheine für bayerische Gewässer, wo ein Fanglimit für einen Wels pro Tag gilt.

Wann würde ich mich jetzt strafbar machen, wenn mir beim Aalangeln zwei Welse an den Haken gingen?

Wenn ich beide mitnehme,  oder wenn ich einen zurücksetze, oder hab ich in jedem Fall die Arschkarte?

Was bin ich froh, dass ich das Aalangeln vor 25 jahren eingestellt habe.


----------



## Nemo (16. März 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Und ich dachte die Hege ist mit genehmigten Hegeplänen für einzelne Gewässer zu bestimmen...


Dadurch ist es grundsätzlich immer noch ein vernünftiger Grund.
Natürlich muss auch diese korrekt erfolgen. Das meinte ich mit Ausnahmen. So kompliziert ist das Thema doch nicht....


----------



## Lajos1 (16. März 2019)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Und das in dem Bundesland, in dem der Wels nachweislich schon immer heimisch war und ist.
> 
> Ob das mit Bundesrecht konform geht?


Hallo,

das Vorkommen des Wallers war in Bayern auf einige wenige Gewässer begrenzt. Diese waren allerdings die besten Wallergewässer von Deutschland (ohne ehemalige DDR, da ich bezüglich des früheren Wallervorkommens dort keine Ahnung habe). Seit einigen Jahrzehnten ist der Waller, vermutlich durch illegale und blödsinnge Besatzmaßnahmen, fast flächendeckend in Bayern vertreten. Selbst in 5 Meter breiten Flüßchen ist er anzutreffen.
Fischereirecht ist Ländersache also hat da der Bund erstmal nichts zu melden. Wenn festgestellt wird, dass diese Fischart in keiner Weise irgendwie gefährdet ist und parktisch schon zur Landplage geworden ist, dann fällt auch richtigerweise jeder Schutz weg.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (16. März 2019)

Hallo,



Lajos1 schrieb:


> dann fällt auch richtigerweise jeder Schutz weg.



Also für mich sind Fangbegrenzungen von 1 bis 2 Welsen pro Tag, wie z.B. an Naab oder Regen üblich,  schon eine Art Schutz.

Wenn es ein bayernweites Entnahmegebot für Welse gäbe, dürfte es doch keine Schwierigkeit sein, die Rechtsverordnung oder das Gesetz zu nennen. Hörensagen allein reicht mir da als Begründung nicht aus.

Ob es im Raum Freiburg ein Rücksetzverbot für Welse gibt, ist mir nicht bekannt.

Der Angler-Jäger zeigt Angler, die Fische zurücksetzen, jedenfalls wegen §17 TSCHG an.


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. März 2019)

Ergibt dich aus der Aufhebung des Schonmaßes und der Schonzeit für Waller (Juli 2010). Wenn ein Verein eine Entnahmebeschränkung will, muss er diese bei der entsprechenden Aufsichtsbehörde beantragen. Oder der Bezirksverband hat dazu abweichende Verordnung, generell oder für bestimmte Gewässer.
Entnahmegebot aufgrund Hege: Verhält sich entsprechend z.B. Hecht und Aal in Äschenregion.


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. März 2019)

er hat keine Schonzeit und kein Schonmaß, daraus folgt, dass ich ihn ganzjährig beangeln darf und wenn es mir genehm ist auch aneignen darf,
egal wie groß oder klein.
*Nicht muss !!*


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. März 2019)

Ich bin Angler, kein Heger.


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. März 2019)

Du bist der personifizierte Grund, warum wir und die meisten Vereine nun hier keine Tageskarten oder nur noch in Begleitung eines Mitglieds ausgeben.


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. März 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Du bist der personifizierte Grund, warum wir und die meisten Vereine nun hier keine Tageskarten oder nur noch in Begleitung eines Mitglieds ausgeben.



*also mal ehrlich! beleidigend musst Du jetzt nicht werden!*
egal wo ich bisher geangelt habe, ich hielt und halte mich an die örtlichen Regeln. (auch in Bayern)
Du scheinst die Begrifflichkeit "Hege" völlig falsch zuzuordnen.
der einzelne Angler ist jedenfalls in keinem Bundesland für die Hege zuständig.

Sind allerdings im Erlaubnisschein explizit Hegeziele und daraus folgende Vorschriften genannt, hat jeder Angler sich daran zu halten.


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. März 2019)

Das ist nicht beleidigend, sondern die  traurige Antwort auf genau diese Denkweise, die du geäußert hast. Diese führt zu den Einschränkungen gegenüber Nichtmitgliedern an Gewässern.
Es sollte selbstverständlich sein, dass sich ein Angler an die Hegepläne hält. Es ist dabei doch egal, ob er sich als Heger sieht oder nicht, es spielt keine Rolle, aber er muss -nochmals betont wiederholt- sich an die Hegepläne am Gewässer halten. Da dies Gastangler zunehmend nicht gemacht haben, sind sie nun eingeschränkt, aber nicht weil Gewässerbewirtschafter das so sich wünschen.

Dass der Angler nicht für Hege zuständig ist, ist eine sehr eingeschränke Sichtweise, die hier ein user predigt und in dem so dargestellten engen Sinne leider nun nachgebetet.
Der Angler erstellt die Hegepläne nicht, aber er hat sich daran zu halten, diese umzusetzen im Tun.
Ob er sich nun Heger nennt oder nicht, er ist an die Hege gebunden.

Wortzerpflückerei und enge Begriffdreherei hat noch nie einem geholfen, eher geschadet.

Und zu deinem Hinweis zu meinem Begriffsverständnis:
Als Gewässerbewirtschafter, der ich bin, kenne ich die Begrifflichkeit und das was daraus resultiert sehr gut


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. März 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Das ist nicht beleidigend, sondern die  traurige Antwort auf genau diese Denkweise, die du geäußert hast. Diese führt zu den Einschränkungen gegenüber Nichtmitgliedern an Gewässern.
> Es sollte selbstverständlich sein, dass sich ein Angler an die Hegepläne hält. Es ist dabei doch egal, ob er sich als Heger sieht oder nicht, spielt keine Rolle, aber er muss -nochmals betont wiederholt- sich an die Hegepläne am Gewässer halten. Da dies Gastangler zunehmend nicht gemacht haben, sind sie nun eingeschränkt, aber nicht weil Gewässerbewirtschafter das so sich wünschen.



Selbstverständlich muss er sich dran halten, sofern er überhaupt mittels Gastkarte darüber informiert wird.
Als Gast habe ich mich an jede Vorschrift, die in der Karte genannt ist zu halten.
Das macht mich aber längst nicht zum Heger.
Steht also in der Karte, dass ich jeden Wels zu entnehmen habe, so muss ich ihn entnehmen.
Steht  aber gar nichts da, auch kein Schonmaß oder Schonzeit, dann darf ich, muss aber nicht.

Im Übrigen habe ich noch nie eine Gastkarte gesehen, an der die jeweiligen Hegepläne angeheftet wurden.


----------



## Zander Jonny (16. März 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Das ist nicht beleidigend, sondern die  traurige Antwort auf genau diese Denkweise, die du geäußert hast. Diese führt zu den Einschränkungen gegenüber Nichtmitgliedern an Gewässern.
> Es sollte selbstverständlich sein, dass sich ein Angler an die Hegepläne hält. Es ist dabei doch egal, ob er sich als Heger sieht oder nicht, es spielt keine Rolle, aber er muss -nochmals betont wiederholt- sich an die Hegepläne am Gewässer halten. Da dies Gastangler zunehmend nicht gemacht haben, sind sie nun eingeschränkt, aber nicht weil Gewässerbewirtschafter das so sich wünschen.
> 
> Dass der Angler nicht für Hege zuständig ist, ist eine sehr eingeschränke Sichtweise, die hier ein user predigt und in dem so dargestellten engen Sinne leider nun nachgebetet.
> ...



Ich kenne Gewässer wo ausdrücklich steht das zb. Brassen nicht zurück gesetzt werden dürfen. Dann sollten sie es bei euch auch so schreiben wenn sie die Welse raus haben wollen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. März 2019)

Wieso solltest du den womöglich sogar ganzen Hegeplan sehen? Bei meiner gestrigen Hauptversammlung habe ich diesen vorgestellt und diskutiert, aber den Vereinsmitgliedern. Da wird alles vorgestellt, erläutert, begründet, diskutiert und ggf. revidiert, modifiziert. Jetzt geht der Hegeplan an die entsprechenden Stellen.

Aber du sieht relevantes daraus, wie Schonzeit, Schonmaß, Angelzonen und Verbotszonen (z.B. Laichgebiete), Angelzeiten usw. .. und das oft nur, wenn dies von der gesetzl. Regelung abweicht.

Was nicht in der Karte steht, ist dennoch nicht gleichzeitig erlaubt.
Da steht oft viel nicht drinnen, nämlich  all das, was durch Gesetz geregelt und nicht erwähnt werden "muss" (sicherlich bei einigen Anglern dennoch "sollte" z.B. Regelungen  zum Waller wie man sieht).

Ich angle viel in der Welt, viel in Europa, viel in Deutschland. Nahezu überall muss ich mich erkundigen, was erlaubt ist und nicht, wie die Schonzeiten sind usw. ;nie habe ich das auch nur annähernd umfassend ohne Nachfrage ausgehändigt bekommen. Überall sehe ich meine Informationspflicht.


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. März 2019)

"Wortzerpflückerei und enge Begriffdreherei hat noch nie einem geholfen, eher geschadet."
eben, dann verdrehe es auch nicht.
interpretiere da nicht rein, was gar nicht ist.
Wenn du aus der Abschaffung von Schonmaß und Schonzeit eine Entnahmepflicht herleitest,
ist das einfach hahnebüchen.
Du verunglimpft anständige Angler, weil Du etwas da hineiniterpretierst, was gar nicht ist.


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. März 2019)

*Differenziertes* Denken in Sachverhalten habe ich schon einmal hier im Thread vermisst.


----------



## fishhawk (16. März 2019)

Hallo,



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ergibt dich aus der Aufhebung des Schonmaßes und der Schonzeit für Waller (Juli 2010).



Also gäbe es dann auch eine bayernweite Entnahmepflicht für Karauschen, Moderlieschen, Mühlkoppen, Rotfedern, Zobel , usw. usw. ????

Ich denke eher, der Wels fällt ganz normal unter § 11 Abs 8 AVFiG, soweit keine bezirks- oder gewässerspezifischen Vorschriften bestehen.

In Oberfranken gibt es laut BezirksVO z.B. ein Rücksetzverbot für Fließgewässer und angeschlossene Baggerseen.

Das wäre ja bei einer bayernweiten Entnahmepflicht wohl sinnlos.

Also dürfte man z.B. im Regen den 2. Beifangwels beim Aalfang doch wohl zurücksetzten, wenn nur 1 Waller pro Tag erlaubt ist?


----------



## Lajos1 (16. März 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo,

bei Naab und Regen kann ich mir schon vorstellen, dass dort Ausnahmegenehmigungen für Waller gelten. Sind doch gerade diese beiden Flüsse die "Ur-Wallerflüsse" in Deutschland (BRD) gewesen.
Das mit dem Angler-Jäger glaube ich schon, nur würde der von mir postwendend eine Anzeige wegen falscher Anschuldigung bekommen. Käme zwar wahrscheinlich auch nichts heraus, aber er hätte erstmal auch Ärger.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. März 2019)

Das ist doch gerade die spannende Diskussion im Moment, ob unerwünschter Beifang, der nicht unter Schonmaß und Schonzeit fällt, in BAYERN zurückgesetzt werden darf. Nach LFV eben nicht §11 (8), nach der im Thread geäußerten Rechtsauffassung eher schon.
Der LVB hat auf Nachfrage vom Verein bezüglich Waller hier eine sehr klare Aussage gemacht, die sich mit deren Stellungsnahme zu Augenthaler deckt.


----------



## Laichzeit (16. März 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Ob es im Raum Freiburg ein Rücksetzverbot für Welse gibt, ist mir nicht bekannt.


Ein generelles Rücksetzverbot gibt es nicht, aber am Rhein und Neckar wurden an einigen Strecken Entnahmepflichten eingeführt, da die Bestände dort in den letzten 20-30 Jahren stark gewachsen sind. Zudem gilt der Waller in BW auch im Rhein und Neckar als einheimisch und damit entfällt die Entnahmepflicht für Fischarten, die nicht in ihrem natürlichen Gewässersystem gefangen werden. Zum Beispiel müssen Rapfen im Rhein und Neckar entnommen werden, genauso wie der eingewandere Zobel, das wird aber in der Regel ignoriert, obwohl es eindeutig eine Ordnungswidrigkeit ist.


----------



## fishhawk (16. März 2019)

Hallo,



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Nach LFV eben nicht §11 (8)



Das heißt dann also, dass Fanglimits nach Aufassung des Verbandes nichts mit dem Hegeziel zu tun haben?


----------



## Kolja Kreder (16. März 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> @Naturliebhaber:
> 
> Justiz tut sich schwer, siehe Waller Fall Augenthaler, das Zurücksetzen an sich sah die Oberstaatsanwaltschaft als legitim an, da keine Verwertungsmöglichkeit zugebilligt wurde. War aber ein privater Angelteich. Interessant wäre, wenn es daneben in der Donau gewesen wäre ...


Das zurücksetzen war bei Augentaler sicher nicht das Problem, sondern das Posen! 

Wenn aus Hegegründen bestimmte Fische nicht zurückgesetzt werden dürfen, dann ist die Hege der "vernünftige Grund". Wenn ich vor der Schohnzeit eines Fisches diese Art mit voller Laich im Bauch fange, kann ich ihn selbstverständlich auch mit dem Argument der Hege zurücksetzen.


----------



## torstenhtr (16. März 2019)

Naja, das Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wurde gegen Geldauflage eingestellt, deswegen kann man noch nicht einmal ableiten ob es überhaupt ein "Problem" gab ..

Schonzeit bedeutet, dass der Angler eine Maßgabe des Hegeberechtigten (= Fischereiausübungsberechtigte laut AVBayFiG) beachtet hatte und wäre dann sicherlich konform. Interessanter wären Fälle außerhalb der Schonzeit, wenn auch keine sonstigen Hegebeschränkungen existieren. Laut Braun ist der Angler in Bayern selbst nicht zu Entscheidungen der Hege berechtigt, man wird sich dann nicht auf Hege berufen können.

Der beschriebene Fall von Lars ist schon interessant; weil es sich dann um eine Normenkollision handelt. Im Zweifel würde ich persönlich immer den Fisch zurücksetzen, als sich wegen §17 1. strafbar zu machen (wenn man den Fisch nicht verwerten kann).


----------



## fishhawk (16. März 2019)

Hallo,



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Schonzeit bedeutet, dass der Angler eine Maßgabe des Hegeberechtigten (= Fischereiausübungsberechtigte laut AVBayFiG) beachtet hatte



Schonzeiten stammen in Bayern nur selten vom Fischereiausübungsberechtigten, sondern meist vom Verordnungsgeber.

Viele Fischereiausübungsberechtigte setzen aber bei einigen Fischarten Fanglimits pro Tag, Woche, Monat oder Jahr fest.

Und wenn ich das richtig sehe, wird jetzt die Auffassung vertreten, nach § 11 Abs 8 AVFiG dürfte man sich nicht dran halten, sobald der Fisch maßig ist und  außerhalb der Schonzeit gefangen wurde oder keine Schonzeit/Schonmaß existiert. Es sei denn der Fischereiausübungsberechtigte hätte das Zurücksetzen ausdrücklich verfügt.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (16. März 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> Naja, das Verfahren gegen Augenthaler wurde gegen Geldauflage eingestellt, deswegen kann man noch nicht einmal ableiten ob es überhaupt ein "Problem" gab ..
> 
> Schonzeit bedeutet, dass der Angler eine Maßgabe des Hegeberechtigten (= Fischereiausübungsberechtigte laut AVBayFiG) beachtet hatte und wäre dann sicherlich konform. Interessanter wären Fälle außerhalb der Schonzeit, wenn auch keine sonstigen Hegebeschränkungen existieren. Laut Braun ist der Angler in Bayern selbst nicht zu Entscheidungen der Hege berechtigt, man wird sich dann nicht auf Hege berufen können.
> 
> Der beschriebene Fall von Lars ist schon interessant; weil es sich dann um eine Normenkollision handelt. Im Zweifel würde ich persönlich immer den Fisch zurücksetzen, als sich wegen §17 1. strafbar zu machen (wenn man den Fisch nicht verwerten kann).



Eine Normenkollission sehe ich beim AVBayFiG und dem § 17 TSG. Ich halte die Regelung im AVBayFiG für rechtswidrig. Bei einem Fisch voller Laich, der außerhalb der Schonzeit gefangen und zurückgesetzt wird, würde ich es auf ein Strafverfahren anlassen. Warum lernen wir den für die Fischerprüfung den ganzen "Quatsch", wenn wir dann nicht auch die ökologisch sinnvolle Entscheidung treffen dürfen.


----------



## torstenhtr (16. März 2019)

Ja, das sehen auch Andere so .. wie etwa Dr. Oliver Freiburg
http://www.mainfischereigemeinschaft.de/mainfischerei/fischereirecht/catch-and-release/


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. März 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> *Differenziertes* Denken in Sachverhalten habe ich schon einmal hier im Thread vermisst.



Du vergallopierst dich hier komplett. Das Aufheben von Schonmaß und Schonzeit begründet KEINE generelle Entnahmepflicht. Das haut dir jeder Richter um die Ohren. Siehe mein Beispiel mit der Barbe oder dem Karpfen von heute Mittag. Das, was du Brillendorsch da an den Kopf haust, ist völlig daneben. Fische, die zwingend zu entnehmen sind, werden bei uns im Erlaubnisschein dediziert, teils mit Angabe der Gewässer, in denen das gilt, aufgeführt.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. März 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Eine Normenkollission sehe ich beim AVBayFiG und dem § 17 TSG. Ich halte die Regelung im AVBayFiG für rechtswidrig. Bei einem Fisch voller Laich, der außerhalb der Schonzeit gefangen und zurückgesetzt wird, würde ich es auf ein Strafverfahren anlassen.



Dass die rechtswidrig ist, sagen dir kleinlaut sogar Anwälte vom Verband, wenn du sie unter vier Augen drauf ansprichst. Die sind ja nicht blöd und kennen das Tierschutzgesetz.


----------



## Lajos1 (17. März 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Dass die rechtswidrig ist, sagen dir kleinlaut sogar Anwälte vom Verband, wenn du sie unter vier Augen drauf ansprichst. Die sind ja nicht blöd und kennen das Tierschutzgesetz.



Hallo,

genau darin sehe ich den Grund, dass meines Wissens, in den 30 Jahren, seit dies gilt, in Bayern noch niemand deswegen belangt wurde.
Ich machte mal einen befreundeten Fischereiaufseher den Vorschlag, mich wegen einen Verstoßes gegen § 11 Abs. 8 AVFiG zu belangen. Gegen das verhängte Ordnungsgeld würde ich Einspruch einlegen, dann käme die Sache höchstwahrscheinlich vor Gericht und dann würde man sehen, ob Abs. 8 noch Bestand hätte.
Nur machte der Fischereiaufseher da nicht mit.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (17. März 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> Ja, das sehen auch Andere so .. wie etwa Dr. Oliver Freiburg
> http://www.mainfischereigemeinschaft.de/mainfischerei/fischereirecht/catch-and-release/



Interessante Stellungnahme eines promovierten Juristen, dessen Expertise sich wohl auch mit dem Empfinden der meisten Angler deckt.

Allerdings bin ich als juristischer Laie im Gegensatz zu ihm nicht der Meinung, dass Angler fischereiausübungsberechtigt sind. 
Mit einem Erlaubnisschein erwerbe ich m.E.  ja nur eine eingeschränkte Fischereierlaubnis, meist nur mit der Handangel. 

Aber auch diese Expertise dürfte Vital Dalke nichts nützen, denn da geht es ja wohl eher um die Foto- und Videosessions.
Ich hoffe, die Strafverfolgungsbehörden finden keine Beweise dafür, dass die in D stattfanden.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (17. März 2019)

Also lag ich mit meinem Einwand "Hege als vernünftiger Grund ist nicht pauschal anwendbar" gar nicht so falsch, oder?


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. März 2019)

Gerne erläutere ich es hier für BAYERN nochmals.

Ich habe Std., Tage, Wochen, summiert gefühlte Monate mit dem Sachverhalt beschäftigen müssen.

Das von mir geschriebene sind keine Rechtsauslegungen von mir, sondern Auskünfte und Bescheide des Staatsministerium für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Forsten, der Bezirksbehörde bzw. der staatl. Fischereifachberatung und   von eingeschaltenden RAs, zusammengefasst verständlich in Kürze aufgrund eines konkreten Falles, der mir einen halben Aktenordner füllt:

*BayFiG  Art. 77 *
(1) Mit Geldbuße bis zu fünftausend Euro kann belegt werden, wer vorsätzlich oder fahrlässig
4. einer auf Grund des Art. 64 Abs. 1 vom Staatsministerium für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Forsten oder vom Bezirk erlassenen Rechtsverordnung, die für einen bestimmten Tatbestand auf diese Bußgeldvorschrift verweist, zuwiderhandelt,

*AVBayFiG § 32*
Ordnungswidrigkeiten
Nach Art. 77 Abs. 1 Nr. 4 BayFiG kann mit Geldbuße belegt werden, wer vorsätzlich oder fahrlässig
1.              […] entgegen § 11 Abs. 8
d ) […] gefangene Fische ohne Fangbeschränkung wieder aussetzt.


Damit ist die Aneignung laut mir zugegangenen Bescheiden vorgeschrieben, von allen eingeschalteten Stellen so in Klarheit ausgesprochen.

Der Landesverband hat mehrere Diskussionrunden zu dem Thema Eigenverantwortung  des Fischereiausübungsberechtigten gehabt (z.B. siehe https://lfvbayern.de/fischen/angelfischerei/zuruecksetzen-von-fischen-eigenverantwortung-in-strengen-regeln-818.html)
oder
https://lfvbayern.de/fischen/angelfischerei/zuruecksetzen-von-fischen-moeglichkeiten-und-zwaenge-855.html), aber auch der Bezirksverband Oberbayern in Oberschleißheim.

Unabhängig zur Diskussion und der Einstellung und Positionierung des Verbandes ist ausschlaggeben, was das Ministerium verfügt.
In Ruhe bitte durchlesen:

„Mehr Verantwortung für den gut ausgebildeten Angler!
Bayerisches Staatsministerium lässt das Zurücksetzen gefährdeter Arten außerhalb der Schonzeit unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen zu.“
http://www.fischereiverband-oberbayern.de/cgi-bin/index.cgi?scope=aktuelles&action=showArticle&id=263

Ich wiederhole es nochmals, nicht weil ich dies befürworte und gut heisse, sondern weil es die gesetzgebenden und ausführenden Stellen mir persönlich es so erklärten, siehe obig geschriebenes und letztverlinktes.

Es besteht eine Entnahmepflicht für Waller in Bayern!

Mein Appell ist nun,
1.     Nicht alles, was wo gilt, muss woanders auch gelten.
D.h. in Bayern ist es anders als in anderen Bundesländern.
2. Sich selbst als Angler zu informieren, wie die Bestimmungen sind, eine „Gebrauchsanleitung“ muss der Fischereirechtinhaber bei Vertragsabschluss (= Kauf der Tageskarte) dem Fischereiausübungsberechtigten NICHT geben, solange nicht vom gesetzl. Vorgeschriebenen abweichend. (Verfahren gegen einen Gastangler war diesbezüglich erfolgreich; sollten wir nochmals frei Gastkarten vergeben, dann überlegen wird uns das "wie?".)
3. Bitte nicht pauschal Aussagen aus dem INet, Foren, übernehmen und für gültig halten, weil diese einem gefallen und entgegenkommen.
4. Bitte an alle Bayern: Es gab und gibt viele Möglichkeiten, sich in die Angelbelange in Diskussionsrunden, sogar entscheidend, einzubringen. Anstatt zu schimpfen und spekulieren, sich ideologisch losgelöst informieren und mitreden. Das steht auch Nichtverbandsanglern offen, z.B. die Diskussionsrunden und Podiumsdiskussionen auf Messen sind für ALLE da.

@Brillendorsch
Ich habe dich nicht persönlich angegangen, wenn der Anschein entstanden ist, entschuldige ich mich offen und aufrichtig, gemeint war deine allgemein vertretene Äußerung, die eben oft da ist, aber fatal sein kann:
Deine geäußerten Einstellungen, nicht DU natürlich, sind problematisch.
Ich hoffe „warum?“ ist klar geworden.

Nix für Ungut und Petri
Toni


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. März 2019)

@Toni_1962 ,
du argumentierst völlig zu Recht mit dir zugesandten behördlichen *Stellungnahmen / Interpretationen,
*
Nur gibt es in Deutschland ganz klare Rechtsnormen, wie Kann- und/oder Muss-Bestimmungen. 
Diese gelten auch in Bayern. 
Jeder Angler, insbesondere Gäste müssen sich darauf verlassen können, was in der Erlaubniskarte steht. Es ist auch keinem Gast zuzumuten 
das bayrische Fischereigesetz auswendig zu lernen. Schon gar nicht ist er verpflichtet, sich Stellungnahmen oder Interpretationen 
einzelner Behörden zu besorgen, zumal diese auch nur die Meinung einzelner Beamte widerspiegeln.


----------



## fishhawk (17. März 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> d ) […] gefangene Fische ohne Fangbeschränkung wieder aussetzt.




Hallo,

also gilt ein auf dem von der Behörde genehmigten Erlaubnisschein vermerktes Fanglimit nicht als Fangbeschränkung?

Und warum verbietet dann der Bezirk Oberfranken das Zurücksetzen von Welsen nur in Fließgewässern und angeschlossenen Baggerseen?



> Es ist auch keinem Gast zuzumuten
> das bayrische Fischereigesetz auswendig zu lernen.



Trotzdem muss sich jeder Angler vorher über die Rechtslage informieren, d.h. BayFig, AVFiG , Bezirksverordnung und Gewässerordnung.


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. März 2019)

Es gibt keine bundesweite Rechtsnorm, die die Entnahme in Bayern bestimmt.
Die Gesetzgebung in Bayern regelt das. Diese stellen nicht die Meinung einzelner Beamten dar.
Ich bekomme keine "Interpretationen".

Das mit den Erlaubnisscheinen siehst du wirklich falsch, auf diesen müssen gesetzl. Regelungen wie Schonzeit und Schonmaß nicht stehen.
Diese Infopflicht habe ich selbst erlebt im Konflikt eines Bootsanglers mit der WaPo am Plauer See, selbst erlebt in Dänemark (Lachs im Meer jedoch im Flussmündungsgebiet), in Schweden (geschleppt in Schären) und die Liste ist ewig lang. Sogar in den gelobten Niederlande hat hier ein Niederlanspezi geschrieben, man müsse sich schon erkundigen wo und wann und wie man angeln dürfe als deutscher Gast.
Die Informationspflicht liegt grundsätzlich bei dir, was die allg. gesetzl. Bestimmungen angehen. Aber diesem Problem stellen sich immer weniger Vereine! Gerade auf einer Tageskarte eines obb. Sees nachgesehen: Da steht: "Die gesetzl. Bestimmungen sind einzuhalten, abweichend gilt …."


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. März 2019)

Es gib auch in Bayern kein Gesetz, wo steht, dass alle nicht geschonten Fische zu entnehmen sind.
Natürlich habe ich eine Informationspflicht, diese geht allerdings nirgends so weit, dass ich quasi Jurist sein muss.
Mit der bundesweiten Rechtsnorm ist nicht die Entnahme in Bayern gemeint, sondern die allgemein gültigen
Regelungen zu Kann- oder Muss-Bestimmungen.
Die gesetzlichen Bestimmungen sind einzuhalten!
Nun zeige mir bitte ein bayrisches Gesetz, wo steht, dass jeder Waller zu entnehmen ist.
(bitte nicht Sätze wie: das ergibt sich aus... , oder eine Stellungnahme eines Sachbearbeiters)


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. März 2019)

Zur Entnahmepflicht: Jetzt höre ich tatsächlich auf zu diskutieren. Ich denke, alles was es dazu aus meiner Sicht zu sagen gibt, ist von mir obig mit *Verweis auf Gesetz* begründet gesagt.


----------



## fishhawk (17. März 2019)

Hallo,

also aus meiner Sicht ist die AVFiG kein Gesetz sondern eine Verordnung.

Und nach dieser Rechtsauslegung gäbe es dann in Bayern auch eine Entnahmepflicht für Mühlkoppen, Gründlinge, Rotfedern etc.

Kann aber nicht sein, weil ja z.B. die Rotfeder in Oberfranken in Fließgewässern und angeschlossenen Baggerseen ganzjährig geschont ist.

Sollte also auch für Welse von den Regelungen des jeweiligen Bezirks und Gewässers abhängen, ob sie zurückgesetzt werden dürfen oder nicht.

Ein einzelner Angler kann das aber nicht selber entscheiden ohne ggf. ne Ordnungswidrigkeit zu begehen.


----------



## Laichzeit (17. März 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Und nach dieser Rechtsauslegung gäbe es dann in Bayern auch eine Entnahmepflicht für Mühlkoppen, Gründlinge, Rotfedern etc.
> 
> Kann aber nicht sein, weil ja z.B. die Rotfeder in Oberfranken in Fließgewässern und angeschlossenen Baggerseen ganzjährig geschont ist.



Hier gilt:


> § 32
> Ordnungswidrigkeiten
> 
> Nach Art. 77 Abs. 1 Nr. 4 BayFiG kann mit Geldbuße belegt werden, wer vorsätzlich oder fahrlässig
> d)   unter Einhaltung der festgesetzten Fangbeschränkungen gefangene Fische oder gefangene Fische ohne Fangbeschränkung wieder aussetzt,


----------



## BERND2000 (17. März 2019)

Wenn Ich hier im A.B verfolge, Wer, Was und Wie Diskutiert.
Hat Süddeutschland aus Sicht von Anglern und Naturschutz reichlich Probleme.
Irgentwie konzentrieren sich dort die Extreme und es besteht Diskussionsbedarf.
Wobei Tierschutz und Naturschutz ja B-Tehmen sind und F.G -Ländersache.


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. März 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also aus meiner Sicht ist die AVFiG kein Gesetz sondern eine Verordnung.



Eine Verordnung enthält Rechtsnormen. Für den Angler kann egal sein, ob es im Gesetz (parlamentarisch beschlossen) oder einer Verordnung (exekutiv erlassen = exekutives Recht) steht.

Die einschlägigen §§ habe ich in vorherigen Postings zitiert.



fishhawk schrieb:


> Und nach dieser Rechtsauslegung gäbe es dann in Bayern auch eine Entnahmepflicht für Mühlkoppen, Gründlinge, Rotfedern etc.
> 
> Kann aber nicht sein, weil ja z.B. die Rotfeder in Oberfranken in Fließgewässern und angeschlossenen Baggerseen ganzjährig geschont ist.



Es gibt nicht zwingend eine Entnahmepflicht. Warum? Das habe ich aber bereits erläutert (wird wohl eine Bezirksverordnungen vorliegen, gibt aber auch andere Möglichkeiten der Ausnahmen ; alles aber begründet über das Fischereigesetz) . Deswegen gibt es diese ganzgjährige Schonung.



fishhawk schrieb:


> Sollte also auch für Welse von den Regelungen des jeweiligen Bezirks und Gewässers abhängen, ob sie zurückgesetzt werden dürfen oder nicht.



Richtig! Eben wie schon gesagt. Siehe oben.



fishhawk schrieb:


> Ein einzelner Angler kann das aber nicht selber entscheiden ohne ggf. ne Ordnungswidrigkeit zu begehen.



*Richtig, und genau das sage ich die ganze Zeit! Genau das! Nichts anderes!*


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. März 2019)

Also, ich persönlich werde mich in Bayern nicht mehr als Gastangler einfinden.
Zu groß ist die Gefahr, dass mir ein Wels an den für Schleien gedachten Tauwurm geht.

Als Gast in einer kleinen Fewo habe ich keine Verwertungsmöglichkeit für einen so großen Fisch.
Töten darf ich ihn nach TSG nicht, weil kein vernünftiger Grund vorhanden.
zurücksetzen darf ich ihn nach bayrischem Fischereirecht nicht. Das Gleiche gilt auch für alle anderen nicht explizit geschonten
Fischarten.

Die absolute Horrorvorstellung wäre: ich gerate an einen _(Edit Mod: Gelöscht. Bitte nicht beleidigend werden!)._


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. März 2019)

Also sowas möchte ich doch nicht so stehen lassen:

Man muss genau in der Diskussion unterscheiden, einerseits wie die Gesetzes-/Rechtslage ist und die stelle ich dar, weil diese nicht bekannt oder falsch gesehen wird und andererseits meine persönliche Meinung und Haltung beim Angeln.

Dass ich diese Rechtsnormen nicht gutheisse und billige, habe ich oft geschrieben. Vor Jahren habe ich meine Gewässerordnung bzg. Forellen dargestellt und der damalige Admin hat mir sehr viel Ärger eingebracht, weil meine Gewässerordnung, die eigenverantwortliches Zurücksetzen ermöglichte, für ihn nicht gesetzeskonform war und hat  Hr. Braun und das Ministerium involviert und mir damit letztendlich die Fischereiaufsicht an den Hals gehetzt. Dennoch habe ich den entstandenen Kampf nicht aufgegeben, mehr erreicht als angedacht, noch nicht erreicht was erhofft. Aber meiner Linie treugeblieben.
Auch mein Brief an den Fischereilandesverband wegen deren für mich inakzeptablen Stellungnahme zum Wallerfall Augenthaler dürfte noch bekannt sein.

Das meine ich mit differentiertem Denken:
Unterscheiden können, dass einer die Rechtslage darstellt, unabhängig seiner eigenen Meinung.

Was du am Gewässer in Eigenverantwortung machst und es den Verein nicht stört, interessiert an sich keinen. Kenne ich Angler in Bayern, die Waller haken? Ja! Kenne ich einen, der diesen dann entnimmt? Nein!

Töten darfst du den Waller nach TSG schon, wenn die Entnahme des Wallers nach Verordnung (Hege) vorgeschrieben ist, da Hege ein "vernünftiger Grund" ist. Bitte die entsprechenden Postings auch der Juristen hier dazu nachlesen!.

Wenn ich Erbsen zähle, nur weil ich hier Fehlansichten richtig stelle und die geltende Rechtslage darstelle, und diese ist eben etwas diffiziel und aber auch komplex, dann notwendigerweise im Detail (wobei ich mir ja wirklich sehr allgemeinsprachlich ausdrücke) Linsenspaltend darstelle, dann sehe mich eben so und wir müssen uns selbstverständlich nicht treffen.


----------



## Lajos1 (17. März 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also aus meiner Sicht ist die AVFiG kein Gesetz sondern eine Verordnung.
> 
> ...


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. März 2019)

edit by user


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. März 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Töten darfst du den Waller nach TSG schon, wenn die Entnahme des Wallers nach Verordnung (Hege) vorgeschrieben ist, da Hege ein "vernünftiger Grund" ist. Bitte die entsprechenden Postings auch der Juristen hier dazu nachlesen!..




Aha, also muss ich ihn in die Tonne kloppen, oder ich lege ihn dir vor die Tür
oder was stellst du dir vor?
Was macht ein Gast mit einem so großen Fisch, den er absolut nicht verwerten kann?

Im übrigen halte ich es wie Lajos, ohne Verwertungsabsicht gehe ich nicht angeln.


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. März 2019)

ebenfalls edit by user


----------



## Rheinspezie (17. März 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten einige mal darüber nachdenken, warum jemand in russischer Sprache in Videos dafür wirbt, dass *nicht jeder Fisch abgeschlagen werden muss.* Dann vielleicht auch mal die Wortwahl überdenken, insbesondere ob die Intention desjenigen wirklich "strunze dumm" ist!



Bewußte Irreführung und belanglos.

Die Einwände, das LFG Gesetz wäre ggf. relevant , wenn Angler Schwierigkeiten bekommen , falsch . Relevanz genießt hier einzig und allein das Tierschutzgesetz , welches bei entsprechendem Verhalten des Anglers , für begründete Sanktionen herangezogen wird.

Es würde schon helfen,  selbst nicht mehr den eigenen Schutzgehauptungen anheim zu fallen bzw. "Farb"e zu bekennen... oder man wird ggf. per Hausdurchsuchung dazu gezwungen.

Es geht weder um Bestandserhaltung noch um "auch mal" einen Fisch zurückzusetzen.

Es geht um knallhartes , vom Tierschutzgesetz nicht gedektes, illegales Trophäenangeln.

Sowohl Wels als auch Karpfen "Specimen" haben keine Verwertungsabsicht - wer juristische Winkelzüge betreibt , leistet weiteren Schwierigkeiten nur Vorschub !

Anstatt juristische höchst fragwürdige Tips zu geben ( Verbot der kostenlosen Rechtsberatung ), wie man nicht-gesetzeskonformes Verhalten am Wasser "durchbringt" , ist der 

Ansatz , der zum Durchbruch führt , ein ganz Anderer : angepasstes Verhalten im Rahmen der deutschen Gesetzeslage und Rechtsprechung.

Der vernünftige Grund , dem Wirbeltier per Angel nachzustellen, schwebt über ALLEN HANDLUNGEN:

Verwertungsabsicht , ggf. unverzügliches Zurücksetzen bei fehlendem Aneignungswillen sind die Zauberworte.

Man muss sich schon verwundert die Augen reiben, welche "Durchbrüche" mittlerweile hier im Forum überhaupt erst nach Weggang einiger Weniger

"Entscheidungsträger" - ENDLICH  - möglich wurden und werden.

Die mir Danksagungen versehenen Tatsachenbeschereibungen zuvor sind STEINALT und LANGE ausdiskutiert. !

Ein Unterchied besteht nun darin, dass "seinerzeit" diese Ansichten abgschrieben, bzw. zensiert wurden ; löblich, wenn Teile des Hofstaates nun gezwungenermassen umschwenken und sich anpassen ( müssen ).

Es bleibt eine interessante Wandlung festzustellen - immerhin - mglw. erkennt man irgendwann , falls die eigene Hybris einmal abschwächelt , auch , auf welches Holzpferd man gesetzt hat , indem man Verbände angreift , die sich nicht für ggf. delinquente Mitglieder vor den Karren spannen wollen/dürfen/sollten.

Das Netzwerk klagt - wer hat das Netzwerk denn mit der Wahrung welcher Interessen auch immer - überhaupt beauftragt?


----------



## Kolja Kreder (17. März 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> Ja, das sehen auch Andere so .. wie etwa Dr. Oliver Freiburg
> http://www.mainfischereigemeinschaft.de/mainfischerei/fischereirecht/catch-and-release/





Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Bewußte Irreführung und belanglos.
> 
> Die Einwände, das LFG Gesetz wäre ggf. relevant , wenn Angler Schwierigkeiten bekommen , falsch . Relevanz genießt hier einzig und allein das Tierschutzgesetz , welches bei entsprechendem Verhalten des Anglers , für begründete Sanktionen herangezogen wird.
> 
> ...


Wirr! Was hat das jetzt hier mit den "Klagen des Netzwerkes" zu tun?


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (17. März 2019)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> ...
> Der vernünftige Grund , dem Wirbeltier per Angel nachzustellen, schwebt über ALLEN HANDLUNGEN:
> ...



Der schwebt nicht, er ist durch die Existenz von gesetzlichen Regelungen der Angelfischerei immer gegeben.


----------



## fishhawk (17. März 2019)

Hallo,



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Richtig, und genau das sage ich die ganze Zeit! Genau das! Nichts anderes!



Entschuldigung Toni, dann habe ich dich wohl falsch verstanden.  Ich dachte mit bayernweiter Entnahmepflicht wäre gemeint, dass man in allen bayerischen Gewässern die Welse entnehmen müsste.



> Aber sie, die AVFiG, ist eine Rechtsverordnung mit Gesetzeskraft insofern schon erst mal bindend.



Es macht aber schon einen Unterschied ob man eine lediglich Ordnungswidrigkeit begeht oder eine Straftat, und dann schlimmstenfalls als Vorbestrafter durch die Gegend läuft.  



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> angepasstes Verhalten im Rahmen der deutschen Gesetzeslage und Rechtsprechung.



Wenn man sich aber in Frankreich oder NL an diese Rechtslage halten würde, wäre man ggf.  ganz schnell seine carte-de-peche oder den vispas los und evtl. auch noch sein tackle. Und darum geht es in diesem Fall. Wo wurden die Videos aufgenommen?

Wenn sie Herrn Dalke nachweisen, dass er in D gegen deutsches Recht verstoßen hat ist er selbst schuld. 

Solange er beteuert, dass er nur in Frankreich so angelt und nicht das Gegenteil bewiesen ist, muss m.E. hier niemand über ihn herziehen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (17. März 2019)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Das Netzwerk klagt - wer hat das Netzwerk denn mit der Wahrung welcher Interessen auch immer - überhaupt beauftragt?



Welches Netzwerk klagt jetzt genau gegen wen?


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. März 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Welches Netzwerk klagt jetzt genau gegen wen?



und warum sollte das Netzwerk von irgendjemand beauftragt werden?


----------



## Laichzeit (17. März 2019)

E4tSleepGoFishing schrieb:


> Der schwebt nicht, er ist durch die Existenz von gesetzlichen Regelungen der Angelfischerei immer gegeben.


Das ist in Baden-Württemberg an den Gerichten sicher keine mehrheitsfähige Meinung. Angeln mit vernünftigem Grund ist eine Voraussetzung, das Fischereirecht tierschutzkonform umzusetzen. Man kann zwar schlüssig argumentieren, dass es umgekehrt sei und das Fischereirecht als Begründung ausreichen würde, aber das wurde meines Wissens so noch nicht bestätigt. Meiner Laienmeinung nach ist das ein Trugschluss, da das Fischereigesetz an sich keinen Widerspruch zu §17 stellt und damit an der Frage nach dem vernünftigen Grund nichts ändert. Die Erlaubnis, sich Fische anzueignen hat meiner Meinung gar keinen Einfluss auf die Erlaubnis Fische zurück zu setzen.
Hier gibt es keinen Zusammenhang mit dem Tierschutzgesetz, es geht nur um das Eigentum an der Sache. Als Beispiel wäre die Verbotsnorm das Verbot der Aneignung und nicht das Verbot, Fischen Leid zuzufügen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. März 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Sollte also auch für Welse von den Regelungen des jeweiligen Bezirks und Gewässers abhängen, ob sie zurückgesetzt werden dürfen oder nicht.



Die *Entnahmepflicht von Waller* ist bei euch im Bezirk Oberfranken vorgebschrieben  durch die

*Verordnung über die Fischerei im Regierungsbezirk Oberfranken (Bezirksfischereiverordnung Oberfranken 2016
BezFiV-Ofr 2016) zum 03.12.2015 zur Verabschiedung im Bezirkstag Oberfranken,
genehmigt im Bezirksausschuss am 12.11.2015
§ 12
Für den Wels/Waller (Silurus glanis) werden in Fließgewässern und in angeschlossenen Bagger-seen Besatzmaßnahmen verboten. Gefangene Welse/Waller dürfen nicht zurückgesetzt werden.*

Die Strafe für das Zurücksetzen von Waller ist in *§18 *geregelt.

Somit wird die Ausnahme davon in den von dir genannten  Gewässern aufgrund eines Hegeplans durch eine untere Behörde genehmigt worden sein.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (17. März 2019)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Das ist in Baden-Württemberg an den Gerichten sicher keine mehrheitsfähige Meinung. Angeln mit vernünftigem Grund ist eine Voraussetzung, das Fischereirecht tierschutzkonform umzusetzen. Man kann zwar schlüssig argumentieren, dass es umgekehrt sei und das Fischereirecht als Begründung ausreichen würde, aber das wurde meines Wissens so noch nicht bestätigt. Meiner Laienmeinung nach ist das ein Trugschluss, da das Fischereigesetz an sich keinen Widerspruch zu §17 stellt und damit an der Frage nach dem vernünftigen Grund nichts ändert. Die Erlaubnis, sich Fische anzueignen hat meiner Meinung gar keinen Einfluss auf die Erlaubnis Fische zurück zu setzen.
> Hier gibt es keinen Zusammenhang mit dem Tierschutzgesetz, es geht nur um das Eigentum an der Sache. Als Beispiel wäre die Verbotsnorm das Verbot der Aneignung und nicht das Verbot, Fischen Leid zuzufügen.


Das siehst du falsch. Das habe ich weiter oben bereits erläutert. Das LFischG ist der vernünftige Grund i.S.v. § 17 TSG. Dafür musst man aber Fischerei betreiben. Diese setzt voraus, dass eine grundsätzliche Entnahmebereitschaft vorhanden ist, denn die Entnahme ist das Wesen von Fischerei.


----------



## Laichzeit (17. März 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Das siehst du falsch.



Das will ich auch hoffen.  Ganz überzeugt bin ich aber nicht.


----------



## fishhawk (17. März 2019)

Hallo,



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Die *Entnahmepflicht von Waller* ist bei euch im Bezirk Oberfranken vorgebschrieben durch die




Ich habe dich mehrmals auf diese Vorschrift hingewiesen und jetzt kommst du plötzlich als Neuigkeit damit an????

Oberfranken ist aber nicht "bayernweit" und auch in Oberfranken gibt es es Gewässer, die keine Fließgewässer und angeschlossene Baggerseen sind.

Die Flüsse Naab und Regen liegen übrigens nicht in Oberfranken sondern in der Oberpfalz.

Ob dort ein Angler einen Waller zurücksetzen darf oder nicht hängt wie bei allen anderen Fischen, die nicht geschont sind,  vom Hegeziel und einer Entscheidung des Fischereiausübungsberechtigten ab.

Du würdest wahrscheinlich auch was dagegen haben, wenn jemand bei euch im See 15 Forellen am Tag entnimmt, mit der Begründung "alle maßig und Schonzeit vorbei" .

Eine bayernweite pauschale Entnahmepflicht existiert für mich solange nicht, bis mir jemand das Gegenteil beweist.

Mit § 17 TSCHG hat das aber nichts zu tun.


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. März 2019)

Siehe meine vorherigen Postings 
Ich widerspeche doch keinem deiner vorherigen Sätze, bis möglicherweise auf denn vorletzten, soweit wir den Begriff "pauschal" nicht geklärt haben.

Ich gab konkret das Beispiel (X) zu meinem allg. dargestellen, wie das Fischereigesetz in der Fischereiausübungsverordnung und dann in der Bezirksfischereiverordnung umgesetzt wird.

(X)  https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/...-verdacht-auf-c-r.344947/page-18#post-4908940

Dachte, du hattest noch von Gewässern mit Fischschonzeiten bei dir geredet.


----------



## smithie (18. März 2019)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Sehe ich etwas anders, was aber nichts heißen mag.
> Wenn ich meinen zum Verzehr gedachten Fisch, sofern keine bedrohte Art, selber in meinem Hausgewässer fange, finde ich sogar viel für Natur, Arten und Klima getan. Ich fange diesen nicht in Schleppnetzen in überfischten Meeren, sondern "schonend" mit einer Handangel und töte in schnell und waidgerecht. Auch muß für meinen so oft empfohlenen Fischverzehr kein Industrieschiff Rohstoffe verballern und dazu nicht selten Meeresböden schädigen beim Fischfang. Auch gibt es für meinen Fisch keine ewige Kette vom Fang bis auf meinen Teller, egal ob Meer  oder Zuchtteich. Somit hinterlasse ich also auch nur einen minimalen Fußabdruck zwecks Klima und Natur. Wenn ich dann noch mit Bedacht und wertschätzend entnehme, auf empfohlene Arten und sich selbst erhaltende, gesunde Bestände zurückgreife, sehe ich mein Hobby im Bezug auf gesunde Ernährung, Klima, Natur, Artenschutz auch mehr als gerechtfertigt. Dazu noch den Nebeneffekt der Rückbesinnung auf den Wert von Lebensmitteln, durch den eigenen Fang(ist ja auch manchmal "mühsam"), der Arbeit beim Säubern bishin zum Zubereiten. Ist was anderes als mal eben schnell fix und fertig aus nem Discounter.
> Wenn man dann noch das Glück hat, einen Verein zu finden welcher nicht auf Put&Take aus ist, auf natürlichen Besatz oder Selbtserhaltung Wert legt, lieber renaturiert etc. statts blind zu besetzen und man sich dort engagiert - was will man mehr?
> 
> Sorry ansonsten für's OT!


Wie Dein Karpfen aus dem Hausgewässer anderweitig mit einem Schleppnetz auf Deinen Teller kommt, ist mir schleierhaft.

Verkaufe Dein Angelzeug, setze den Erlös für Biotop- und Artenschutz und gehe beim Karpfenzüchter Deines Vertrauens zum Fisch kaufen. Dann passt Deine Argumentation wieder.




Lajos1 schrieb:


> Ich machte mal einen befreundeten Fischereiaufseher den Vorschlag, mich wegen einen Verstoßes gegen § 11 Abs. 8 AVFiG zu belangen.


Melde Dich, wenn Du da Hilfe brauchst ))


----------



## Lajos1 (18. März 2019)

smithie schrieb:


> Melde Dich, wenn Du da Hilfe brauchst ))



Hallo,

danke, aber das ist schon etliche Jahre her und jetzt im Alter habe ich keine rechte Lust mehr dazu, die Sache durchzuziehen. Man wir ruhiger.
Aber einer Ausenandersetzung hierüber (einer echten, keiner konstruierten), würde ich auch nicht aus dem Weg gehen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Kochtopf (15. Mai 2019)

Gibt es bei dem Fall eigentlich einen neuen Sachstand oder ist nach dem Aufschrei nichts mehr in die Öffentlichkeit gedrungen?


----------



## phirania (15. Mai 2019)

Der ist bestimmt schon wieder Welsangeln in Frankreich....


----------



## Hering 58 (15. Mai 2019)

Hat er was gefangen?


----------



## alexpp (15. Mai 2019)

Zu faul ihn auf youtube aufzusuchen ?


----------



## Kochtopf (15. Mai 2019)

alexpp schrieb:


> Zu faul ihn auf youtube aufzusuchen ?


Ja, aber gegoogelt habe ich ihn und da findet man v.a. verweise zum emotionalen "Die Welt ist so schlecht" video
*ed*
Das meine russischkenntnisse sich eher untenrum bewegen bringen mir die Infos auf seinem channel auch eher wenig


----------



## alexpp (15. Mai 2019)

Ich meinte den Hering.


----------



## Kochtopf (15. Mai 2019)

alexpp schrieb:


> Ich meinte den Hering.


Der auch


----------



## rippi (15. Mai 2019)

Nicht ausfallend werden!


----------



## alexpp (15. Mai 2019)

Im Stream vom 15.04.2019 erzählt er etwas dazu. Die Ermittlung läuft, die Polizei hatte tausende Bilder und Videos konfisziert. In der Zukunft will er ein ausführliches Video machen. Ne coole Tasse hat er (ab 16:49)


----------



## gründler (22. Mai 2019)

Moin

Im WF schrieb er gestern Abend das es nix neues gibt,aber das im raum Freiburg von Amtswegen auf Angler eine "Hexenjagd" betrieben wird und er drüber Nachdenkt Auszuwandern wenn alles vorbei ist.

lg


----------



## knutwuchtig (24. Mai 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wir reden hier von "Tatbeständen", die in benachbarten EU-Ländern teils gesetzlich vorgeschrieben sind. Wir reden vom Umgang mit Fischen. Wir reden von Sachverhalten (C&R, Fangfotos), die beim Angeln Gang und Gäbe sind. Welches Durchgreifen der Justiz ist hier angebracht?



schade , das dieser "arme geknechtete " nicht mit der kopie vom durchsuchungsbeschluss  rüber kommt .

auf die begründung vom staatsanwalt  wäre ich ja mal gespannt .

ich vermute mal, da steckt mehr dahinter .


----------



## rheinfischer70 (20. Juni 2019)

Gibt es eigentlich neue Informationen dazu?


----------



## gründler (20. Juni 2019)

Nein nix neues ausser er Angelt noch........


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. Juni 2019)

gründler schrieb:


> Nein nix neues ausser er Angelt noch........



Hab kürzlich jemanden gefragt, der zu dieser Szene gelegentlich Kontakt hat. Laut dem fischt Dalke generell nicht mehr in Deutschland, um weiterem juristischen Ärger aus dem Weg zu gehen. Keine Ahnung, was der Stand der Dinge zu der Anzeige, in deren Kontext die Hausdurchsuchung erfolgte, ist.


----------

